# the best GADA watch megathread - post yours and vote



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Much has already been said about the Explorer, the Aqua Terra, the Mark series from IWC, and to a greater extent, the Aerospace by Breitling. But let's create a running list of the greatest lesser-known, go-anywhere-do-anything "GADA" watches that transcend budget and exist somewhere between dress and diver, and between adventure and everyday. Maybe they're part of your collection, or maybe they'd elicit a mass sell-off in the name of a one-watch collection (here's looking at you, Nautilus).

Vote for your favorite above, or add your own below.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not the biggest Rolex Sub enthusiast on the board, but it is perhaps the best one-watch/GADA watch out there. It has higher water resistance than the Explorer I or the Aqua Terra, so you're fine to take it out on the water, scuba diving, sports activities, etc. But it looks at home even in a business formal environment (perhaps not by original design, but my evolving social customs). And it has that unique Rolex brand cache.


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Explorer for me - it doesn't look out of place in any setting.

If it weren't for the PCLs on the AT, I'd put it alongside the Explorer. 

As for the IWC, the strap kills it for a good beach watch (and a nato kills it for a boardroom watch).

I also wouldn't pick a diver as it's not as well suited for business attire as the Explorer. (Yes, I know we can wear divers with suits, but I think the Explorer or AT is a little more appropriate).


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the Rolex Explorer has got to be the best GADA watch for its history and continued ruggedness. The Sub no date is probably even better but doesn't dress up as well.

Here's my GADA watches.

Aqua Terra Railmaster 








GMT Master II


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe it's just the places i go and the things i do, but....


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

This one is capable of handling a wide variety of activities and responsibilities (I think most have seen shots of this one in various settings). I've always liked it.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm putting my vote in for the Tudor Ranger. A cheaper alternative to the Explorer. A watch that, to my eye at least, captures the aesthetic of the original Explorer a bit more accurately. Plus the price point, while high, is one where I could wear it and not be paranoid about loss.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd also add the Muhle Glashutte Promare (though that would likely be a bit big for my wrist)









As well as the Muhle Glashutte SAR - for a slightly sportier watch.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Ball also makes some great GADA watches - the newly released Engineer III King is one I'd be really interested in seeing up close.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

cedargrove said:


> I also wouldn't pick a diver as it's not as well suited for business attire as the Explorer. (Yes, I know we can wear divers with suits, but I think the Explorer or AT is a little more appropriate).


Agree. There's no shortage of divers already out there, but far fewer watches that really strike a fine line between style and stealthy capability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

TheWalrus said:


> I'm putting my vote in for the Tudor Ranger. A cheaper alternative to the Explorer. A watch that, to my eye at least, captures the aesthetic of the original Explorer a bit more accurately. Plus the price point, while high, is one where I could wear it and not be paranoid about loss.


Exact same mentality I had about the 36mm railmaster


----------



## Robbie Steadman (May 26, 2016)

Out of those, i voted for the Omega AT, for no reason other then i like it the best


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

From the budget end of the spectrum but no less a worthy contender.Superbly accurate,tough & serviceable ETA Chronograph movement with 30minute/10 hour event timers,sapphire crystal & 100m WR with an absolutely fantastic screw down crown add up to a pretty well balanced GADA timepiece.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Longines Conquest


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

Some interesting nominations in the thread.......but.....can't say any chrono or diver is a "GADA" as they both look silly with suit. You can do it but it still looks like you don't wear a suit often.

Always like the Explorer but would have chosen the AT for the better movment........but I'd never pick the "Shortfall" w/ the roller door dial shown in the pic - guess it's back to the Explorer.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Love the Blancpain Aqua Lung and the quirky Muhle Glashutte suggestions - here's my shameless, guilty-pleasure GADA:


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

It's gotta be a dressy dive watch. Good for anything other than rock climbing and gym.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

[omit].


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The AT is one heck of a mean machine. I don't think I have a true GADA watch just a diver, a sport or a dress watch that I'm quite happy to use in a situation it was not really designed for.


----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Throughout the years I have tried to find the perfect GADA watch. As with any of our "best" discussions, I believe there are multiple candidates. 

I have previously owned a IWC Mark XVI, and while I really liked the watch it is not a true GADA, as it has arabic numerals and is not formal enough, yet the alligator strap is too formal for t-shirt and shorts beach duty.

I currently own an Omega AT 2500 with black dial as well as a Rolex Explorer 114270 and I consider these to be very close in terms of practicality and wearability. 

In the end I voted Explorer, but this is also because it is my current favorite.


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

Rolex air-king


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

-


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

If I had to pare down to just one watch I would likely go with my bullseye DJ.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

AT 8500 with brushed bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

ErikS said:


> Some interesting nominations in the thread.......but.....can't say any chrono or diver is a "GADA" as they both look silly with suit. You can do it but it still looks like you don't wear a suit often.


Eh. Suits are over-rated anyway.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Though I wish it had more than 50m of resistance, the Geophysic dresses up and down with astonishing ease, and looks great with pretty much everything. 100m would literally make it perfect for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

TheWalrus said:


> Eh. Suits are over-rated anyway.


A woman in line at the grocery store today looked me up and down and said, quite approvingly, "You look like you just stepped out of a magazine!"

Sounds like you are not wearing the right suits in the right ways if you think they're overrated.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

LesserBlackDog said:


> A woman in line at the grocery store today looked me up and down and said, quite approvingly, "You look like you just stepped out of a magazine!"
> 
> Sounds like you are not wearing the right suits in the right ways if you think they're overrated.


Or, I am, and I just don't like them all that much. Not that it makes too much of a difference. Outside of job interviews, I can count on one hand the number of times I've had to wear a suit in the last year.

In any case a GADA watch is as much about whose wearing it as it is about the inherent qualities of the watch itself. My two dive watches are both pretty close to that - if not that exactly - for me.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ErikS said:


> Some interesting nominations in the thread.......but.....can't say any chrono or diver is a "GADA" as they both look silly with suit. You can do it but it still looks like you don't wear a suit often.
> QUOTE]Just as I can't see ANY of the "Dress"watches nominated being GADA watches as they would look equally as silly fishing,roller blading,rafting/canoeing/kayacking,shooting etc..etc......
> Oh & you are right about 1 thing,last time I wore a suit it was ARMY Dress Greens,08/10/2000...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll take my sub above all else.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought we werent going to put up divers?






-Or this.






A 420 case amphibian and more of a Non diver Amphibian ina #60 case.












The dimensions are on the Diagrams. Please ignore the diagram for the #160 case .OH.by the way the mesh bracelet is about 12 bucks from spare parts from Meranom and is made to fit the Amphibian.The stock bracelet is supposed to be a hair puller.I always replace it.WR for each is 200 meters.


----------



## buffon.bj (Jun 7, 2015)

This is my nomination: The Citizen Chronomaster, the most accurate watch on the planet. Really comfortable, perfect sizing at 37mm and about 10mm thick, titanium, really bright lume... And just look at that finishing! It's seriously hard for me to wear other watches with this beauty in the collection.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

buffon.bj said:


> This is my nomination: The Citizen Chronomaster, the most accurate watch on the planet.


Really excellent addition! What's the WR on this?


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

I voted "other". I love the Sinn 556 suggestion, but I also think this one should be on the list on contenders:


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

This thread really has me thinking about a two-watch collection of a 41mm blue-dialed AT (which I own) and a 36mm Explorer I (which I don't).


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

buffon.bj said:


> View attachment 11505738
> 
> 
> This is my nomination: The Citizen Chronomaster, the most accurate watch on the planet. Really comfortable, perfect sizing at 37mm and about 10mm thick, titanium, really bright lume... And just look at that finishing! It's seriously hard for me to wear other watches with this beauty in the collection.


Awesome watch - but - not the most accurate on the planet. That award, I think, would go to this one. As long as you're OK with wearing it on your wrist!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

My favorite all-rounder is the first generation Ball Fireman.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Double post--see above.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

For me this is it until I can afford a Rolex explorer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I would have to say the hands down winner would be a Casio GShock. Its probably hundreds, if not thousands of times more popular than most any Swiss brand, especially auto or mechanical Swiss brands.


----------



## lemonde (Apr 13, 2014)

Medusa said:


> I would have to say the hands down winner would be a Casio GShock. Its probably hundreds, if not thousands of times more popular than most any Swiss brand, especially auto or mechanical Swiss brands.


And you are proposing that a G-shock is the best "go anywhere do anything" watch? One should wear it with a suit? While getting married? On a first date? I'm afraid I'll have to disagree. The man wearing it with a suit would be fired, the groom left at the altar, and the guy on the first date would never get a second. Yes, I'm exaggerating a bit.

Have a great day.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

lemonde said:


> And you are proposing that a G-shock is the best "go anywhere do anything" watch? One should wear it with a suit? While getting married? On a first date? I'm afraid I'll have to disagree. The man wearing it with a suit would be fired, the groom left at the altar, and the guy on the first date would never get a second. Yes, I'm exaggerating a bit.
> 
> Have a great day.


Man, when I was single the girls I dated would almost _certainly_ have preferred to see a G-Shock on my wrist during a first date than something stuffy and expensive.

This website can be hilarious uptight about this kind of stuff. As though it should just be accepted as a given that people here wear suits regularly, and need to conform to strict dress codes. For a lot of people a G-Shock absolutely is a perfect GADA watch. It's not expensive. It's rugged. It can fit better into 95% of their life than something elegant and slim and fragile would. So for them it is absolutely the right choice.

This isn't to say that it's the right choice for everyone - but this _is_ a forum, and people with different perspectives, backgrounds and lifestyles are going to comment about the topic.


----------



## Jabar Braverman (Jun 18, 2015)

TheWalrus said:


> Eh. Suits are over-rated anyway.


Even if this were true (it isn't), some of us have to wear them for work at least occasionally. For me, it's not a GADA unless I can dress it up, because I need to put on a jacket and tie at least once a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabar Braverman (Jun 18, 2015)

buffon.bj said:


> View attachment 11505738
> 
> 
> This is my nomination: The Citizen Chronomaster, the most accurate watch on the planet. Really comfortable, perfect sizing at 37mm and about 10mm thick, titanium, really bright lume... And just look at that finishing! It's seriously hard for me to wear other watches with this beauty in the collection.


This is a great choice. A little small for those of us with medium or larger wrists, but so clean and simple and can be dressed up or down. Personally, I'd go with a Grand Seiko auto, or if on a budget, HAQ, to achieve the same thing, but can't fault anyone for choosing this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Medusa said:


> I would have to say the hands down winner would be a Casio GShock. Its probably hundreds, if not thousands of times more popular than most any Swiss brand, especially auto or mechanical Swiss brands.


What does popularity have to do with the question?


----------



## lemonde (Apr 13, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> Man, when I was single the girls I dated would almost _certainly_ have preferred to see a G-Shock on my wrist during a first date than something stuffy and expensive.
> 
> This website can be hilarious uptight about this kind of stuff. As though it should just be accepted as a given that people here wear suits regularly, and need to conform to strict dress codes. For a lot of people a G-Shock absolutely is a perfect GADA watch. It's not expensive. It's rugged. It can fit better into 95% of their life than something elegant and slim and fragile would. So for them it is absolutely the right choice.
> 
> This isn't to say that it's the right choice for everyone - but this _is_ a forum, and people with different perspectives, backgrounds and lifestyles are going to comment about the topic.


Is there any chance you are mistaking "disagreeing" with being "uptight"? The poster is allowed to think a G-shock makes a great GADA watch, and I'm allowed to disagree, right?

On a related note, I voted for the Aqua Terra in the OP's poll. I guess the date function won me over versus the no-date Explorer, as far as GADA goes.

Have a great day.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

lemonde said:


> And you are proposing that a G-shock is the best "go anywhere do anything" watch? One should wear it with a suit? While getting married? On a first date? I'm afraid I'll have to disagree. The man wearing it with a suit would be fired, the groom left at the altar, and the guy on the first date would never get a second. Yes, I'm exaggerating a bit.
> 
> Have a great day.


Everything you mentioned would make it the least worn GADA watch ever to most people.

Wear a suit - almost never
Get married - Once
First date - kinda old for that

You have reinforced my pick of the Casio GShock as the best GODA watch. In fact it is one of the few watches that is even capable of going anywhere or doing anything.

What could a Rolex possibly do??? Tell the time? the date? need winding? Wow... it can do anything.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

lemonde said:


> Is there any chance you are mistaking "disagreeing" with being "uptight"? The poster is allowed to think a G-shock makes a great GADA watch, and I'm allowed to disagree, right?
> 
> On a related note, I voted for the Aqua Terra in the OP's poll. I guess the date function won me over versus the no-date Explorer, as far as GADA goes.
> 
> Have a great day.


Nope. Not really. In my last sentence I think I was pretty clear that people can disagree. This is a question with plenty of different answers - and no one answer is going to be correct.

This site is fairly focused on certain perspectives. It is informed, I imagine, by the fact that a lot of the members approach life from a fairly similar perspectives when it comes to work, fashion and entertainment. The ratio of people who attend black tie functions on this site probably outpaces the general population by an order of magnitude or two. And the pervasive opinion is that disagreement from a strict line of thinking is simply wrong - you cant' wear a dive watch with a suit. A Go Anywhere Do Anything watch has to be something that would fit with the style requirements of formal affairs (conveniently forgetting that 'anywhere' can also include some pretty rough places). People should prioritize certain elements of life - style and fashion and conformation to associated rules takes precedent over personal taste and comfort, for instance.

That sort of strict thinking is obvious in these threads, where a guy who suggests that a G-Shock might be a GADA watch _isn't_ provided with a divergent opinion informed by different life circumstances - he's told, simply, that he's wrong. And that if you followed his suggestion to its natural conclusion, he'd be ostracized by the community, laughed at at formal events, and apparently disavowed as a possible mate by women everywhere. That seems a little extreme - and it also seems to go beyond mere disagreement. Ultimately my only point is that different perspectives should at very least be acknowledged in the course of disagreement.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Everything you mentioned would make it the least worn GADA watch ever to most people.
> 
> Wear a suit - almost never
> Get married - Once
> ...


Get married once - and frankly if she leaves you at the alter because you wore a g-shock, you probably dodged a bullet.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheWalrus said:


> Nope. Not really. In my last sentence I think I was pretty clear that people can disagree. This is a question with plenty of different answers - and no one answer is going to be correct.
> 
> This site is fairly focused on certain perspectives. It is informed, I imagine, by the fact that a lot of the members approach life from a fairly similar perspectives when it comes to work, fashion and entertainment. The ratio of people who attend black tie functions on this site probably outpaces the general population by an order of magnitude or two. And the pervasive opinion is that disagreement from a strict line of thinking is simply wrong - you cant' wear a dive watch with a suit. A Go Anywhere Do Anything watch has to be something that would fit with the style requirements of formal affairs (conveniently forgetting that 'anywhere' can also include some pretty rough places). People should prioritize certain elements of life - style and fashion and conformation to associated rules takes precedent over personal taste and comfort, for instance.
> 
> That sort of strict thinking is obvious in these threads, where a guy who suggests that a G-Shock might be a GADA watch _isn't_ provided with a divergent opinion informed by different life circumstances - he's told, simply, that he's wrong. And that if you followed his suggestion to its natural conclusion, he'd be ostracized by the community, laughed at at formal events, and apparently disavowed as a possible mate by women everywhere. That seems a little extreme - and it also seems to go beyond mere disagreement. Ultimately my only point is that different perspectives should at very least be acknowledged in the course of disagreement.


I think by definition "go anywhere, do anything" has to apply broadly to all situations...not just all situations you (or me, or medusa) find yourself in. Most people will likely find themselves, at some point in life, attending a wedding, or a funeral, or a job interview....meaning a suit is probably going to be expected.

I love outdoor activities...backpacking, fishing, etc. That's where I spend my free time. But I'd still pick an Explorer as my GADA over a GShock because *sometimes* I have to wear a suit. I'll take my chances with the Explorer in the backcountry ... I think it's plenty tough. And then when I do need a suit, I don't have any worries.


----------



## lemonde (Apr 13, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> ... And that if you followed his suggestion to its natural conclusion, he'd be ostracized by the community, laughed at at formal events, and apparently disavowed as a possible mate by women everywhere. That seems a little extreme - and it also seems to go beyond mere disagreement...


My examples were outlandish on purpose:



lemonde said:


> ...The man wearing it (a G-shock] with a suit would be fired, the groom left at the altar, and the guy on the first date would never get a second. Yes, I'm exaggerating a bit...


I even added "I'm exaggerating a bit" at the end, meaning no one would actually be left at the altar for wearing a G-Shock, etc.



TheWalrus said:


> - he's told, simply, that he's wrong..


Who did this?


----------



## lemonde (Apr 13, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Everything you mentioned would make it the least worn GADA watch ever to most people.
> 
> Wear a suit - almost never
> Get married - Once
> ...


Ok, it would seem we disagree on the GADA-ness of G-Shocks. No big deal right?

But now I have to ask since you mentioned getting married once: Did you wear a G-Shock to your wedding? If so great! If not, also great! Just curious.

Thanks, and have a great day.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

lemonde said:


> Who did this?


Unless I'm missing the nuance in your post (which is not unlikely) - you did.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mak1277 said:


> I think by definition "go anywhere, do anything" has to apply broadly to all situations...not just all situations you (or me, or medusa) find yourself in. Most people will likely find themselves, at some point in life, attending a wedding, or a funeral, or a job interview....meaning a suit is probably going to be expected.
> 
> I love outdoor activities...backpacking, fishing, etc. That's where I spend my free time. But I'd still pick an Explorer as my GADA over a GShock because *sometimes* I have to wear a suit. I'll take my chances with the Explorer in the backcountry ... I think it's plenty tough. And then when I do need a suit, I don't have any worries.


Fair points. A couple points in response:

1. I don't agree that you can't wear a G-Shock with a suit. I think a lot of people would be uncomfortable doing that. Especially on here. But it's possible. And I've seen it happen. And oftentimes the person doing it seems completely at ease with it. Depends greatly on the person. I mean my uncle is an avid biker - right down to the culture. He wore black leather boots, a skull ring, and a dorag to my grandfathers funeral - and to his sons wedding - while also wearing a suit. No one batted an eye. No one saw him as being disrespectful or callous. Everyone saw him as being who he was - and that was most important. He could just as easily have worn a G-Shock with a suit to any formal event he'd be going to.

2. We still have to deal with the fact that a GADA has to be a broad concept - maybe too broad - and perhaps the ultimate conclusion is that if you don't fit into the category of person above, and you want something small and thin on your wrist with a suit - there's just no such thing as a true GADA watch. Because while a Rolex Explorer might be great in a lot of places - it won't work everywhere. By way of example, I wear a watch when I'm running and mountain biking. But it's a Garmin. I wouldn't even thing about running any sort of long distance, or tackling a technical single track trail with a Rolex - or any mechanical watch. A G-Shock, like my Garmin, however would work great.


----------



## lemonde (Apr 13, 2014)

As I wrote in this thread before, I think the Aqua Terra makes the best GADA watch, which is the one I voted for. It would seem that so far in this thread's poll, most prefer the Explorer. It was my second choice. In fact, those 2 watches, the Aqua Terra and the Explorer, are my only choices for true GADA Goodness.

I'm partial to the Aqua Terra since I have one:










Granted, the sportiness of the orange accents and second hand may ruin it for some as a GADA watch, but not for me.

Have a great day.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

In my world .... a $5000 automatic is not GADA. .........










Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

lemonde said:


> Ok, it would seem we disagree on the GADA-ness of G-Shocks. No big deal right?
> 
> But now I have to ask since you mentioned getting married once: Did you wear a G-Shock to your wedding? If so great! If not, also great! Just curious.
> 
> Thanks, and have a great day.


No. I did not and I would not. But I do think that GShocks have seen more weddings than all the worlds Rolex's and Omega's combined. It's just my opinion that the number of GShocks and people that wear them greatly outnumber those who wear the finer Swiss brands.

Thank you and have a great weekend


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

TheWalrus said:


> Fair points. A couple points in response:
> 
> 1. I don't agree that you can't wear a G-Shock with a suit. I think a lot of people would be uncomfortable doing that. Especially on here. But it's possible. And I've seen it happen. And oftentimes the person doing it seems completely at ease with it. Depends greatly on the person. I mean my uncle is an avid biker - right down to the culture. He wore black leather boots, a skull ring, and a dorag to my grandfathers funeral - and to his sons wedding - while also wearing a suit. No one batted an eye. No one saw him as being disrespectful or callous. Everyone saw him as being who he was - and that was most important. He could just as easily have worn a G-Shock with a suit to any formal event he'd be going to.
> 
> 2. We still have to deal with the fact that a GADA has to be a broad concept - maybe too broad - and perhaps the ultimate conclusion is that if you don't fit into the category of person above, and you want something small and thin on your wrist with a suit - there's just no such thing as a true GADA watch. Because while a Rolex Explorer might be great in a lot of places - it won't work everywhere. By way of example, I wear a watch when I'm running and mountain biking. But it's a Garmin. I wouldn't even thing about running any sort of long distance, or tackling a technical single track trail with a Rolex - or any mechanical watch. A G-Shock, like my Garmin, however would work great.


We're all different.

1) I couldn't fathom wearing a G-shock with a suit or anything beyond athletic wear or very causal clothes.

2) I can't think of any situation where I typically wear a watch that I wouldn't be comfortable wearing an Explorer (and I wear my mechanical watches while running, biking and camping).


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> Fair points. A couple points in response:
> 
> 1. I don't agree that you can't wear a G-Shock with a suit. I think a lot of people would be uncomfortable doing that. Especially on here. But it's possible. And I've seen it happen. And oftentimes the person doing it seems completely at ease with it. Depends greatly on the person. I mean my uncle is an avid biker - right down to the culture. He wore black leather boots, a skull ring, and a dorag to my grandfathers funeral - and to his sons wedding - while also wearing a suit. No one batted an eye. No one saw him as being disrespectful or callous. Everyone saw him as being who he was - and that was most important. He could just as easily have worn a G-Shock with a suit to any formal event he'd be going to.
> 
> 2. We still have to deal with the fact that a GADA has to be a broad concept - maybe too broad - and perhaps the ultimate conclusion is that if you don't fit into the category of person above, and you want something small and thin on your wrist with a suit - there's just no such thing as a true GADA watch. Because while a Rolex Explorer might be great in a lot of places - it won't work everywhere. By way of example, I wear a watch when I'm running and mountain biking. But it's a Garmin. I wouldn't even thing about running any sort of long distance, or tackling a technical single track trail with a Rolex - or any mechanical watch. A G-Shock, like my Garmin, however would work great.


I think most would agree the term GADA is referring to watches like the Rolex explorer. One that can be dressed up, dressed down, can be taken on any outing and worn constantly.

Why come and change the definition of the term and thread goal?

It doesn't have to be an expensive watch, but at least participate by the general consensus of the term.

Otherwise, go make a toughest watch for daily activities thread. Or better known as a, TWFDA. Cheers


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

It's all subjective, no? The cool thing is that we're getting a look at some great GADA watches, across the spectrum (Mickey Mouse, Casio, Rolex, Sinn, A. Lange etc.). 

I haven't found my GADA watch, so threads like this help. Finding my ideal GADA watch may help me finally permanently consolidate.

Please keep posting ideas :-!


----------



## lemonde (Apr 13, 2014)

Vlance said:


> I think most would agree the term GADA is referring to watches like the Rolex explorer. One that can be dressed up, dressed down, can be taken on any outing and worn constantly.
> 
> Why come and change the definition of the term and thread goal?
> 
> ...


Thank you! Well said.


----------



## ttmaxti (Mar 7, 2010)

Another gada watch pic #omega

My view is that watches are meant to be worn, and expense is relative.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Vlance said:


> I think most would agree the term GADA is referring to watches like the Rolex explorer. One that can be dressed up, dressed down, can be taken on any outing and worn constantly.
> 
> Why come and change the definition of the term and thread goal?
> 
> ...


Well, what most people on this forum think a GADA watch is doesn't constitute a definition. It's just a commonly held idea. And isn't the whole purpose of a forum to allow for the active discussion of different perspectives - including uncommonly held ideas?

I suppose the alternative is that we can have a long list of posts containing images of Rolex Explorers, Aqua-Terras, JLC Geophysics, Grand Seikos and Tudor Rangers with little real discussion, but the reinforcement of commonly held ideas. Sounds kind of boring. And the TWFDA thread sounds not much better since we'd just have a long list of G-Shocks and Suuntos and Garmins.

I don't know - I posted a couple of my favourites already. They all went along with the central theme of the forum - Rangers and Ball watches and I think, a Muhle Glashutte among others. But I found the suggestions of a G-Shock to be interesting, and the more I thought about it, the more I came to think it was pretty reasonable suggestion - for, probably, an awful lot of people. I also thought the automatic rejection of it was a little unfair.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

TheWalrus said:


> I'm putting my vote in for the Tudor Ranger. A cheaper alternative to the Explorer. A watch that, to my eye at least, captures the aesthetic of the original Explorer a bit more accurately. Plus the price point, while high, is one where I could wear it and not be paranoid about loss.
> 
> View attachment 11491554


Interesting. I'm actually wearing mine today, but I never really thought of it as a GADA watch. I tend not to dress it up, though. I have a leather strap for it, but I generally wear it on a NATO.

Honestly, despite being a diver, I always considered the Black Bay blue to be a pretty similar watch to the Aqua Terra in those qualities (though, unlike the Aqua Terra, I don't care for it on leather). But I think it's a conservative enough design and size to be worn pretty much anywhere.










I think, though, that the AT does it best. Especially the older model; the "teak decking" dial rather than the "vinyl siding" of the new one. Dresses up better on leather than even the Explorer.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> I'm putting my vote in for the Tudor Ranger. A cheaper alternative to the Explorer. A watch that, to my eye at least, captures the aesthetic of the original Explorer a bit more accurately. Plus the price point, while high, is one where I could wear it and not be paranoid about loss.
> 
> View attachment 11491554


I second that!  

I have the 214270 as well but I honestly feel it's a little too shiny to be a real GADA watch...I guess I don't hang around dress up joints enough? So my vote goes to the Ranger.



















But then if we're simply talking smart casual, it definitely works very well on a bracelet.










note: Looks like I can't really vote on Tapatalk...

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> I second that!
> 
> I have the 214270 as well but I honestly feel it's a little too shiny to be a real GADA watch...I guess I don't hang around dress up joints enough? So my vote goes to the Ranger.
> 
> ...


I've really got to get the bracelet for my Ranger. I still think it shines best when dressed down, as it is here, ready to embark with me on my greatest adventure:


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't begrudge anyone wearing the watch they want, for any occasion. But there is only one GADA watch. The first is always the best. Others may try to claim the crown, but deep down when someone says GADA, before anyone mentions any brand, they all get the same mental image that they may agree with or want to change but alas, it's ingrained. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

this


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> I don't begrudge anyone wearing the watch they want, for any occasion. But there is only one GADA watch. The first is always the best. Others may try to claim the crown, but deep down when someone says GADA, before anyone mentions any brand, they all get the same mental image that they may agree with or want to change but alas, it's ingrained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think it's a tiny bit shiny, and it never looked right with whatever strap I put on other than the bracelet...oh don't get me wrong I love the darn thing, it's just not "my" GADA.










The Ranger, especially on NATO, is so darn comfortable on wrist it disappears.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> Well, what most people on this forum think a GADA watch is doesn't constitute a definition. It's just a commonly held idea. And isn't the whole purpose of a forum to allow for the active discussion of different perspectives - including uncommonly held ideas?
> 
> I suppose the alternative is that we can have a long list of posts containing images of Rolex Explorers, Aqua-Terras, JLC Geophysics, Grand Seikos and Tudor Rangers with little real discussion, but the reinforcement of commonly held ideas. Sounds kind of boring. And the TWFDA thread sounds not much better since we'd just have a long list of G-Shocks and Suuntos and Garmins.
> 
> I don't know - I posted a couple of my favourites already. They all went along with the central theme of the forum - Rangers and Ball watches and I think, a Muhle Glashutte among others. But I found the suggestions of a G-Shock to be interesting, and the more I thought about it, the more I came to think it was pretty reasonable suggestion - for, probably, an awful lot of people. I also thought the automatic rejection of it was a little unfair.


You're right. How un-progressive of me to try and maintain a general consensus developed for the thread. If people want, they should put any watch they want, so we all feel special.

Thanks for breaking the barriers, now I don't feel so self conscience about posting my true GADA watch.










Keep em coming guys.

But seriously, like I said, while no finite definition of the term, there seems to be a general idea of GADA watch. Whether you think it's boring or not, is irrelevant.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Personally the AT or the explorer to me fit the bill perfectly looks wise.... but a watch at that price range is way too nice for general all the time duty, at least for me.

How about this a, SARB015? A watch you don't have to worry about damaging if you are outdoors and things get rugged but still a respectable time piece that would could go with any dress up or down.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

TheWalrus said:


> Eh. Suits are over-rated anyway.


Two people (call 'em twins) walk into a store, one wearing a suit & the other not.........person wearing the suit gets served first. Will happen 90+% of the time. Call them over rated if you want........

(disclaimer - don't wear one everyday, just a comment on reality)


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Just for the sake of discussion, shouldn't mechanical or automatic analog watches even be considered as a GADA watch in this century? It seems a pretty old fashioned concept when compared to quartz and quartz digital watches unless the GADA principle is based on looks and perception rather than looks and performance. I would think in order to _Do Anything_ the watch would require a higher level of performance and quartz watches have a higher level of performance.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

ok..... if your day would have you using this







I imagine you wouldn't consider this GADA


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I think a GADA watch should be something which is appropriate for most uses - which is different from "well, I choose to wear it, so it is appropriate". I think we can agree that we are free to wear a G Shock with a suit and no one will comment - and we can also agree that this is not a combination that really works well. 

The GADA watch would have the following characteristics, IMO:
- 100m WR
- simple dial with no rotating bezel
- moderate size
- steel bracelet

Explorer 2, Tudor Ranger, Omega AT, IWC Ingys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

But mine is not the new Explorer but the last one with gold numerals as genuine GADA watch


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Explorer for me also.


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

I voted for the Explorer as well. However, when I think "go anywhere, do anything," the first watch that comes to mind is the no-date Sub. Yes, it's a diver, and it has a rotating bezel, but it's more rugged than the aforementioned Explorer, and can still be worn with a suit.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Just for the sake of discussion, shouldn't mechanical or automatic analog watches even be considered as a GADA watch in this century? It seems a pretty old fashioned concept when compared to quartz and quartz digital watches unless the GADA principle is based on looks and perception rather than looks and performance. I would think in order to _Do Anything_ the watch would require a higher level of performance and quartz watches have a higher level of performance.


I think at this point you could make a solid argument that smart watches are the real GADA watches at this point - the smaller ones slip nicely under a cough. Most are resilient to moderately rough wear, they can perform a ton of different functions and tasks, and they're typically fairly nicely styled. The only downside I can see is the fact that they need to be re-charged.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

vkalia said:


> I think a GADA watch should be something which is appropriate for most uses - which is different from "well, I choose to wear it, so it is appropriate". I think we can agree that we are free to wear a G Shock with a suit and no one will comment - and we can also agree that this is not a combination that really works well.
> 
> The GADA watch would have the following characteristics, IMO:
> - 100m WR
> ...


Now we're getting somewhere!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Smokeshopp said:


> I voted for the Explorer as well. However, when I think "go anywhere, do anything," the first watch that comes to mind is the no-date Sub. Yes, it's a diver, and it has a rotating bezel, *but it's more rugged than the aforementioned Explorer*, and can still be worn with a suit.


Not sure what would cause you to come to this conclusion. The Explorer's 3132 movement is pretty much the same as the Sub's 3130/3135 but comes with the addition of the Paraflex shock system. So in theory the Explorer's movement is actually more robust than the Sub. It also lacks the rotating bezel which can snag on things and pop off, and the ceramic bezel insert which can get shattered. So unless you are ever in serious risk of sustaining pressures greater than 10ATM, the Sub does not enjoy any advantages over the Explorer in the ruggedness department.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Smokeshopp said:


> I voted for the Explorer as well. However, when I think "go anywhere, do anything," the first watch that comes to mind is the no-date Sub. Yes, it's a diver, and it has a rotating bezel, but it's more rugged than the aforementioned Explorer, and can still be worn with a suit.


Is it more rugged? I mean, it has greater water resistance, but are there any differences between the 3130 and the 3132 that makes one more rugged than the other?Both have screwdown TripLock crowns, despite the WR difference.

I don't disagree with you; I don't think a dive bezel is an immediate disqualifier, regardless of how it may make me look to the six people in the world who would judge me for it.


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

I will submit a watch that falls into what I believe the OP meant by a GADA watch that hasn't been mentioned yet, and that is the new Tudor BB 41mm.









The rest of this thread I'm not touching...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Raza said:


> Is it more rugged? I mean, it has greater water resistance, but are there any differences between the 3130 and the 3132 that makes one more rugged than the other?Both have screwdown TripLock crowns, despite the WR difference.
> 
> I don't disagree with you; I don't think a dive bezel is an immediate disqualifier, regardless of how it may make me look to the six people in the world who would judge me for it.


The Explorer has a twinlock crown...not triplock. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Not sure what would cause you to come to this conclusion. The Explorer's 3132 movement is pretty much the same as the Sub's 3130/3135 but comes with the addition of the Paraflex shock system. So in theory the Explorer's movement is actually more robust than the Sub. It also lacks the rotating bezel which can snag on things and pop off, and the ceramic bezel insert which can get shattered. So unless you are ever in serious risk of sustaining pressures greater than 10ATM, the Sub does not enjoy any advantages over the Explorer in the ruggedness department.


I was thinking strictly of water resistance, in terms of going anywhere and doing anything. Otherwise, you're absolutely right, the Sub does not enjoy any advantages over the Explorer in the ruggedness department.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess your definition of GADA... differs on what your life style is.... if you wear a suit to the office. .. golf on the weekend... ok a multi $1000 watch can be worn 24/7...
I might be able to wear one to work.... but would have to be careful with it.... and I would never wear one for a weekend of 
Banging thru the mountains of Colorado on my KTM EXC450....


Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I probably go to more black tie events than most people, and spend most days in a suit and tie.

Nevertheless, when someone says they want a watch that's "go anywhere do anything", the first thing that comes to mind is a rugged watch that can take a beating. In this instance, the watch is purely utilitarian.

Now, if you want a watch that would work for all social and business occasions, then I would choose a simple dress watch. In this instance, the watch is purely a piece of jewelry.

Personally, I think the two categories are more or less mutually exclusive, unless the utility is to merely tell time. Now, many people seem to conflate business wear with social. In some instances, it is true; in some others, it is not.

Here's a little Venn diagram to help clear things up. If the bulk of your life is in drab yellow, then knock yourself out with any watch. If the bulk of your life is spent in hot pink, then a stylish dress watch would be the way to go. And if it's blue? I'd imagine a rugged utility watch.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

The AT. Have to have a date if a watch is gonna be my one and only...


----------



## callman (Feb 2, 2014)

556i--200m water resist--truly a great GADA choice


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> What does popularity have to do with the question?


How could popularity not be a part of the question?

At some point popularity must have something to do with the best GADA watch.

It would not makes sense for the best GADA watch to be the least popular.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Smokeshopp said:


> I voted for the Explorer as well. However, when I think "go anywhere, do anything," the first watch that comes to mind is the no-date Sub. Yes, it's a diver, and it has a rotating bezel, but it's more rugged than the aforementioned Explorer, and can still be worn with a suit.


In what real world situation is the Sub more rugged than the Explorer? If the difference of 100 to 300M is what you are referring to, I would counter that the lack of rotating bezel (just one more component that _could_ fail) on the Explorer is a greater differentiator in its favor. I wouldn't expect a Rolex bezel to fail, but I would expect it to occur more often than the extra 200M coming in handy across the general population.


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> In what real world situation is the Sub more rugged than the Explorer? If the difference of 100 to 300M is what you are referring to, I would counter that the lack of rotating bezel (just one more component that _could_ fail) on the Explorer is a greater differentiator in its favor.


We already covered this. See above.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Smokeshopp said:


> We already covered this. See above.


Yep, was just about to edit my post.


----------



## baycho (Jan 8, 2011)

My contender for GADA in more affordable spectrum is Eterna Kontiki Four Hands. It's a good choice for the typical smart casual guy. Hightlights - unique style, wrist presence, great attention to the detail, well built, good lume, 120 m. WR.

























Pics by krisp1


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Ke0bfy said:


> I guess your definition of GADA... differs on what your life style is.... if you wear a suit to the office. .. golf on the weekend... ok a multi $1000 watch can be worn 24/7...
> 
> *I might be able to wear one to work.... but would have to be careful with it.... and I would never wear one for a weekend of
> Banging thru the mountains of Colorado on my KTM EXC450....*


Which begs the question: what's _your_ GADA watch?

Btw, I think an Explorer would do fine on your weekends. If _you_ can walk away from a mishap, chances are it will too...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Here's a little Venn diagram to help clear things up. If the bulk of your life is in drab yellow, then knock yourself out with any watch.* If the bulk of your life is spent in hot pink, then a stylish dress would be the way to go. *And if it's blue? I'd imagine a rugged utility watch.


FIFY.

That's how I read it when I first read it. Freudian slip, maybe?


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which begs the question: what's _your_ GADA watch?
> 
> Btw, I think an Explorer would do fine on your weekends. If _you_ can walk away from a mishap, chances are it will too...


I don't know. I've had some wipeouts on a mountain bike that I wouldn't want to replicate with anything but my Garmin on - much less a $6000 mechanical watch. I imagine that wipeouts - as well as routine vibrations and shocks - would be that much more extreme on dirt bike.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Which begs the question: what's _your_ GADA watch?
> 
> Btw, I think an Explorer would do fine on your weekends. If _you_ can walk away from a mishap, chances are it will too...


Well.... I already posted a pic of that casio duro.... you could dress it with many different bands to suit the occasion....

Don't get me wrong.... a Rolex or what have you would be nice.... is it a 24/7 watch ...... for some of you yes... for others no

Explorer or Ranger may survive.... but at the cost I would rather not take that chance..... 
Or maybe this seiko








Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

..


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

TheWalrus said:


> I don't know. I've had some wipeouts on a mountain bike that I wouldn't want to replicate with anything but my Garmin on - much less a $6000 mechanical watch. I imagine that wipeouts - as well as routine vibrations and shocks - would be that much more extreme on dirt bike.


Pretty much this.

I climb and sail, and anyone who thinks that a Sub or an Explorer would be just as useful out in the wilderness doesn't spend enough time outdoors.

It may be endearing to see heroes of old and fictional badasses wear a Rolex while rappelling down the Alps and then go to a black tie dinner that ends with a hot Russian in your bed, who later tries to kill you and you swim away, all the while looking at your watch stylishly.

But reality is that out in the wilderness, it is quite different. There is no cellphone service. If anything, my cellphone is tucked away in my bag, and won't get turned on until I reach civilization. My watch is utilitarian to let me know how many days we have to hike, climb, and return. And even then, there's the risk of getting mugged in Kathmandu or Latacunga, so I am certainly not wearing something that can be stolen. I am not babying my watch - I want something that works no matter what. I want a watch that's light and reliable that can take a beating, and I do not want anything that's not a quartz. And the ability to see in the dark is most certainly extremely valuable.

Climbing involves hiking for miles, dinging against rock and ice, ropes and metal, and covered in filth and grime. More often than not, your watch is clipped to a carabiner on your harness, because it's a lot safer (for your hand; not your watch). And if I don't care about rock and ice hitting my face or breaking my fingers, imagine how much less I would care about a watch.

Similarly, sailing involves spending hours on the ocean, with your wrist hitting a hundred things metallic and being drenched in salt water. And if you do any amount of fishing, there's blood and guts. A nice watch works great if you're only hanging out on your sailboat for a few hours on the weekend, just chilling in your polo and having a beer on the deck. It most certainly doesn't if you're actually crossing the ocean, with crappy winds and questionable weather for weeks at a time.

Throw in a few other activities, such as plain old gym or a game of tennis, riding a motorcycle, spending time in a cockpit, and playing with my three year old, pretty much any watch would get beaten up badly.

So, the whole idea of a "go anywhere do anything" watch that's a Submariner or an Explorer works if you are a desk jockey with a 9-5 job and if you are a weekend warrior pursuing a hobby under safe conditions. It does not work if you pursue any kind of activity that literally takes you "anywhere". In fact, the times when I really need a watch are when I am out in the wilderness, not when I am in civilization in a suit and tie.

Ironically, my dress watch I wore everywhere on my non-outdoorsy travels for ~5+ years was my Daniel Wellington. I traveled with it to over a dozen countries, until the crystal was crushed on a trip to India a few months ago. Why DW? Because it is light, quartz, dressy, and I do not care if it gets beaten up or stolen. It's been with me from Copenhagen to Kinshasa, and it is extremely utilitarian. But even then, I wouldn't treat it as anything other than an inexpensive but good looking watch for "safe" activities.

So, if the Rolex Explorer is your watch of choice to "go anywhere do anything", it's quite possible that you're not doing much in the way of real exploring.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Metlin said:


> So, if the Rolex Explorer is your watch of choice to "go anywhere do anything", it's quite possible that you're not doing much in the way of real exploring.


Yes you are 100% correct and anyone thinking differently has more money than sence. I use a beater 007 or a Casio DW5600 for real anywhere anything. But for the vast majority of desk jocks out there, you can't go past the Explorer. For me the GADA term has transformed into "looking right" anywhere rather than being appropriate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> Yes you are 100% correct and anyone thinking differently has more money than sence. I use a beater 007 or a Casio DW5600 for real anywhere anything. But for the vast majority of desk jocks out there, you can't go past the Explorer. For me the *GADA term has transformed into "looking right" anywhere *rather than being appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thats how I see GADA really.

When I see these GADA threads I immediately think of watches that "look right" in all social situations.

Because thats all a GADA watch can ever be - it can never be a watch thats right for all those activities Metlin lists (man I was exhausted just reading about all that activity) and be used in business / formal environments.

So Id see it the other way around - GADA has transformed from looking right anywhere to "can it stand up to any environment".


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

Medusa said:


> How could popularity not be a part of the question?


Maybe, but it's certainly not any real qualification. Toyota Corollas are very popular but that doesn't mean they're anything but a cheap s***box. Same for watches, just because they sell a ton of them does not mean they're a GADA.



Ke0bfy said:


> ...............but would have to be careful with it.... and I would never wear one for a weekend of Banging thru the mountains of Colorado on my KTM EXC450....


I'd argue that, wore an Omega SMP as a one & only for years with similar activities (albeit an ATV) never had a problem - seemed to me that I was always more concerned with _*my*_ bits & pieces after a wipeout...........the SMP did fine.



Metlin said:


> ..........So, if the Rolex Explorer is your watch of choice to "go anywhere do anything", it's quite possible that you're not doing much in the way of real exploring.


All valid points, especially theft.......but.....as a counter the "Explorer" got it's name how again?


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Yes you are 100% correct and anyone thinking differently has more money than sence. I use a beater 007 or a Casio DW5600 for real anywhere anything. But for the vast majority of desk jocks out there, you can't go past the Explorer. For me the GADA term has transformed into "looking right" anywhere rather than being appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I would pull you up on the 'more money than sense' as in reality they just have more money than me or you. I have a friend/mentor who has a Rolex Submariner and uses hiking, in open water sailing, scrub diving, jet skiing and generally giving it hell. He has enough money for this to be his weekend watch while wearing a watch during the week that is worth more than my whole collection.

I would agree that it could get pretty destroyed during some activities like rock climbing but for most others it would survive perfectly fine. He has enough money not to care about unlike myself who would baby a sub like no tomorrow.

Now onto my left of center choice the Bvlgari Diagono Magnesium, it 41mm so good sizing, made of some cool materials which should be hard wearing for casual activities, in house movement, 100m water resistant. Cost is about 4 grand under what the Rolex explorer costs new.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Michael Day said:


> Yes you are 100% correct and anyone thinking differently has more money than sence. I use a beater 007 or a Casio DW5600 for real anywhere anything. But for the vast majority of desk jocks out there, you can't go past the Explorer. For me the GADA term has transformed into "looking right" anywhere rather than being appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's always a little humbling when someone swoops in and distills everything I was trying to say over the course of multiple posts into one clear sentence.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

ErikS said:


> Maybe, but it's certainly not any real qualification. Toyota Corollas are very popular but that doesn't mean they're anything but a cheap s***box. Same for watches, just because they sell a ton of them does not mean they're a GADA.


Hey, come on now. Corollas are decent cars. High quality. Well built. Reliable and efficient. So, popular, yes. But popular _for a reason_.



ErikS said:


> All valid points, especially theft.......but.....as a counter the "Explorer" got it's name how again?


It got its name buy being the best tool for the job. At the time. And a part of the reason that they're so rare is because so many were destroyed in the course of that exploration, decades ago.

If an explorer is looking for a tool to do the same job today - they wouldn't be reaching for a modern Rolex Explorer.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I just picked up a sinn 556i and I'm thinking it's a pretty good candidate for a GADA watch. (Web image)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

Besides taking the literal meaning of GADA.. 

It is the Explorer no doubt. 

When it comes to activities where your life depends on it. It will be a quartz. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

A lot of really mice watches being offered up... i would love to have any of them.... for Me it comes down to Money..... it would take some SERIOUS saving to afford most of these fine watches... so putting them in harms way would be foolish for me as they would never be able to be replaced. I am firmly entrenched in the affordable side of this hobby.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

trueblueswiss said:


> I would pull you up on the 'more money than sense' as in reality they just have more money than me or you. I have a friend/mentor who has a Rolex Submariner and uses hiking, in open water sailing, scrub diving, jet skiing and generally giving it hell. He has enough money for this to be *his weekend watch* while wearing a watch during the week that is worth more than my whole collection.


That's the distinction, isn't it? On the weekend, you know where you are and your watch is nothing more than an accessory, not a necessity.

Out in the wilderness, it's quite different. Depending on the activity, your watch is somewhat of a necessity.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

ErikS said:


> Maybe, but it's certainly not any real qualification. Toyota Corollas are very popular but that doesn't mean they're anything but a cheap s***box. Same for watches, just because they sell a ton of them does not mean they're a GADA.


This is the part that boggles my mind. Just because something is inexpensive and utilitarian doesn't make it crap. If anything, the fact that something is popular is a testament to its quality and reliability.

I have a Tesla and a Prius, and they both serve very different needs. Don't get me wrong - I like my Tesla because of what it represents, and all its cutting edge features. But I also like my Prius precisely because it's a good, utilitarian car that serves its purpose rather well.

If I am going on a cross-country road trip, I would much rather take the Prius than the Tesla. I don't have to worry about charging stations, mileage, or being dented. It is not just a question of affordability -- it just isn't the right tool for the job. But the Tesla is perfectly fine for driving around New England.

If I had to choose a "go anywhere do anything" car, it would probably be a simple SUV that's an all-wheel drive, that can take the snow, the rain, and the heat, with good gas mileage. It most certainly isn't going to be an expensive sports car or a cutting edge electric car. Now, if you said it's a "go anywhere do anything" in suburbia and downtown, then, pick whatever the hell car you want. But if you said you wanted to drive around an Aston Martin in the back country, I'd ask you what you're smoking and where I could get some.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> ...and anyone thinking differently has more money than sence...


Not necessarily...and spelling "sense" wrong is not very convincing neither.

Some would drive a Honda to do groceries and some would drive a Mercedes. So automatically the guy with the Honda has more sense? You're confusing financial means with utility.

I wear my Tudor Ranger most of the days (some days it's the Grand Seiko) when working. And being a photographer means I have to haul heavy equipments around...so my watches get banged up a bit. No I don't intentionally throw them onto a concrete pavement, but I definitely don't baby them.

In strict monetary terms, my vintage '84 Rolex 6694 is probably cheaper than the Ranger but it's a pristine piece and will be difficult to replace. Other pieces include an Explorer, Explorer II...etc.

As such, it makes perfect sense for me to use the Ranger as the GADA (or even "beater", but I really hate that word) as it's what I intended to use it for when I bought it. And what's the point of having a good quality field watch if it never gets to do any field work?

Personally, spending "extra" money on a Seiko 5 or similar, specifically for "beater" purpose, is actually more of a waste of money as I won't enjoy wearing it one bit.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Metlin said:


> This is the part that boggles my mind. Just because something is inexpensive and utilitarian doesn't make it crap.


By the same token, just because something cost a bit more money, it needs to be on a pedestal?

Oh no I do agree that a Corolla or Accord is mighty fine and I wouldn't mind having one in the garage at all, being a family man and all. I used to drive an Accord during my college years and it got me from A to B with the least of hassle they the years I owned it.

But it doesn't exactly make it " desirable" nor best, does it?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Metlin said:


> If I had to choose a "go anywhere do anything" car, it would probably be a simple SUV that's an all-wheel drive, that can take the snow, the rain, and the heat, with good gas mileage.


But who cares about gas mileage when you're driving something like this in the back roads? 

Sounds to me exactly like some folks when they ask about buying an expensive time piece and then worry about the service costs.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> But who cares about gas mileage when you're driving something like this in the back roads?
> 
> Sounds to me exactly like some folks when they ask about buying an expensive time piece and then worry about the service costs.
> 
> ...


I expected this counter point. The reason is simple -- my Tesla at full charge can only go ~300 miles on a full charge, and ~50 per hour of charge. In contrast, my Prius gives me ~450+ on a full tank. Plus, gas is much more easily available.

The analogy is that my quartz would keep the time even if my watch is tucked away in my sleeping bag at camp, and it goes a long time before running out. An automatic is like my Tesla -- needs babying and care for it to do its job.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> By the same token, just because something cost a bit more money, it needs to be on a pedestal?
> 
> Oh no I do agree that a Corolla or Accord is mighty fine and I wouldn't mind having one in the garage at all, being a family man and all. I used to drive an Accord during my college years and it got me from A to B with the least of hassle they the years I owned it.
> 
> ...


No one is saying that the Corolla or the Honda is the best. And desirable is a matter of perspective. I would consider many of the new Hondas to be desirable. Would I buy them if I had a lot of money? Probably not....though maybe... since they are great cars. For someone struggling - any car might be a desirable car

Yeah - if someone has a lot of money, they might view high end watches as near disposable items and have no issues wearing one in all manner of rough situations. But to Metlin's point - money and willingness to replace a watch is only part of the equation. If you plan on using the watch as an actual tool - as a back up timer in the backcountry, or a mechanism for finding north if you lose your compass - then you want something that's going to survive, irrespective of how much money you have in your back account when you get back home.

Is that the average person? Definitely not. But it is _someone_ - and that person has a whole different set of requirements for a GADA watch than a person who doesn't find themselves in that situation.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Metlin said:


> I expected this counter point. The reason is simple -- my Tesla at full charge can only go ~300 miles on a full charge, and ~50 per hour of charge. In contrast, my Prius gives me ~450+ on a full tank. Plus, gas is much more easily available.
> 
> The analogy is that my quartz would keep the time even if my watch is tucked away in my sleeping bag at camp, and it goes a long time before running out. An automatic is like my Tesla -- needs babying and care for it to do its job.


Hmm, curious reasoning. Do you change the battery in your quartz watch before every long trip? If not, what happens when it decides to go dead on you running out of juice, in the middle of the wilderness trip? It's not like you can wind it you know? 

And with some newer movements, like in the Tudor North Flag, it has a 70hr power reserve, plus a reserve indicator on the dial to tell you exactly how much juice it has. I'd take that over any quartz watch that replies on a battery.

And this is EXACTLY the one reason I'll not be buying a Tesla...there's simply not enough charge stations around as opposed to gasolone.

In the 30 or so years since I started buying my own watches, I've never had an automatic watch fail on me. Can't say the same for the few quartz pieces that I've owned.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, curious reasoning. Do you change the battery in your quartz watch before every long trip? If not, what happens when it decides to go dead on you running out of juice, in the middle of the trip? It's not like you can wind it you know?
> 
> And with some newer movements, like in the Tudor North Flag, it has a 70hr power reserve, plus a reserve indicator on the dial to tell you exactly how much juice it has. I'd take that over any quartz watch that replies on a battery.
> 
> ...


You could buy an automatic, I suppose, if you're concerned about a battery dying. Or you could save some money and buy a solar powered watch - which really is the best of all the worlds. It won't run out of juice. It'll stand up to wear and tear better than an automatic or manual. They're relatively inexpensive to buy. And they're going to keep time better than anything this side of an HEQ.

The case for automatic mechanical watches is really hard to make - from anything resembling a utilitarian perspective at least. There's just too much out there now which does the core job of a watch so much better, and so much more reliably.


----------



## ACoulson (Mar 26, 2017)

I am not really on the same page as the rest of you here  I think that every Rolex is a GADA watch, sometimes I think every non-diver Grand Seiko is, and I think the Nomos Ahoi is when you have a change of strap handy... I always think you can get away with a smart watch in every situation, but don't think any tool watch other than a Rolex can be 'dressed up'.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, curious reasoning. Do you change the battery in your quartz watch before every long trip? If not, what happens when it decides to go dead on you running out of juice, in the middle of the wilderness trip? It's not like you can wind it you know?


TheWalrus called it, right here:



TheWalrus said:


> Or you could save some money and buy a *solar powered watch* - which really is the best of all the worlds. It won't run out of juice. It'll stand up to wear and tear better than an automatic or manual. They're relatively inexpensive to buy. And they're going to keep time better than anything this side of an HEQ.


My outdoors watch is my Casio Pathfinder, which was a gift from my then-girlfriend, now-wife, after I spent a day and half lost after being caught in a landslide.

So, she got me a watch with compass, altimeter, and barometer -- that is also solar powered.


----------



## callman (Feb 2, 2014)

I see at least 2 556 Sinns.
I posted mine yesterday!
That's 2 of us--have to be more who agree about the 556 fitting in all situations and settings


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> No one is saying that the Corolla or the Honda is the best. And desirable is a matter of perspective. I would consider many of the new Hondas to be desirable. Would I buy them if I had a lot of money? Probably not....though maybe... since they are great cars. For someone struggling - any car might be a desirable car
> 
> Yeah - if someone has a lot of money, they might view high end watches as near disposable items and have no issues wearing one in all manner of rough situations. But to Metlin's point - money and willingness to replace a watch is only part of the equation. If you plan on using the watch as an actual tool - as a back up timer in the backcountry, or a mechanism for finding north if you lose your compass - then you want something that's going to survive, irrespective of how much money you have in your back account when you get back home.
> 
> Is that the average person? Definitely not. But it is _someone_ - and that person has a whole different set of requirements for a GADA watch than a person who doesn't find themselves in that situation.


I think you're not getting my point. What does money or price tag has anything to do with "the best GADA watch", which is the subject here?

As I stated in my other reply, a Mercedes will serve as an everyday car just as well as a Corolla and vise versa. It's only up to the individual to decide what will serve best to the individual. Why dismiss a watch as a GADA simply because of cost? Don't get me wrong, I never said the more expensive watch is the better watch, that's not true. But I just don't agree that a watch should be dismissed from being GADA purely on cost?

I enjoy my watches and I spend my hard warned dollars on them just like anyone else...wish I were better off but hey I guess I can't complain.

In my case, the one watch that actually spent most of my adult years with me is this, a Tudor Sub that I got over 20 years ago. It's been through Winnipeg winters, Thailand summers, up in the woods, in the ocean...it went where I went.

Thru the 20+ years I own it, it never failed to give me reasonably accurate time. Since I got the Ranger I sent it in for a full service, refinished it and now it's retired to it's case. Maybe I'll hand it down to my daughter as she loves the thing.



















True, it's not a compass nor would it give me the altitude or extra features like that...it's a basic time piece. But personally I wouldn't wear a g-shock to a wedding neither...so this was my GADA.

And now it's the Ranger's turn.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Quartz tough on one side, EMP-proof on the other:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> It'll stand up to wear and tear better than an automatic or manual.


Yes I suppose that will take care of the battery side of the equation. But standing up to wear and tear better than a good quality automatic? I seriously doubt that.

Good quality automatics last decades. My Tudor Sub and an Oris Chronometer have served me well for over 20 years.

Only one of my quartz pieces lasted more than 10 years....and it is a Cartier. All the Seikos and an Ebel never stood a chance.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> I think you're not getting my point. What does money or price tag has anything to do with "the best GADA watch", which is the subject here?
> 
> As I stated in my other reply, a Mercedes will serve as an everyday car just as well as a Corolla and vise versa. It's only up to the individual to decide what will serve best to the individual. Why dismiss a watch as a GADA simply because of cost? Don't get me wrong, I never said the more expensive watch is the better watch, that's not true. But I just don't agree that a watch should be dismissed from being GADA purely on cost?
> 
> ...


The point on money is pretty simple. If you truly want to wear a watch anywhere, and if you want to do anything with it, you have to be prepared to lose it. Because that happens. And the rougher the activity you're engaged in, the more likely you are to see a catastrophic failure of some crucial component.

This isn't analogous to a Mercedes versus Corolla example because you're going to treat those two cars relatively equally. They'll be used to drive to the supermarket. Take on a road trip. Drive to visit the grandparents. Take the kids to school. Plus they're both insured. So worst case scenario you'll be compensated for the additional value of the Mercedes if something were to happen to it.

On the same point, no one is dismissing an expensive watch as being a GADA watch - I think I mentioned that earlier. It's simply a factor that has to be considered in determining what any particular person considers to be a GADA watch. If you've got a 1 and seven zeros in your bank account, you might view a Rolex as being as roughly disposable as a Timex. It may be a watch you're comfortable taking through all manner of bad situations. But for myself? For, I imagine, most people, $10 000 for a watch is a lot of money - and that invalidates it for a lot of uses. I can't watch half a years mortgage payments sink to the bottom of the sea when a spring bar fails as I paddle out on the ocean.

Similarly, I have certain emotional attachment to some watches - actually both of my 'daily wearers'. The Doxa being a gift from my parents, the Tudor a gift from my wife. I take them some pretty cool places - back country camping. Occasionally paddling or snorkelling. But there is a line where the risk of loss would be too much and I'd leave them at home and take something else. So, while they're Go-most-places, Do-Most-Things watches for me, they really aren't GADA watches.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Yes I suppose that will take care of the battery side of the equation. But standing up to wear and tear better than a good quality automatic? I seriously doubt that.
> 
> Good quality automatics last decades. My Tudor Sub and an Oris Chronometer have served me well for over 20 years.
> 
> ...


I think it's been pretty well proven that quartz watches stand up to shocks and impacts better than mechanicals. Yours have lasted you for a long time. My Doxa is going on 9 years of service as well. But that doesn't mean they're better at taking a beating than a quartz.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> This is the part that boggles my mind. Just because something is inexpensive and utilitarian doesn't make it crap. If anything, the fact that something is popular is a testament to its quality and reliability.
> 
> I have a Tesla and a Prius, and they both serve very different needs. Don't get me wrong - I like my Tesla because of what it represents, and all its cutting edge features. But I also like my Prius precisely because it's a good, utilitarian car that serves its purpose rather well.
> 
> ...


Besides, if you were going to take a cross-country road trip in the Tesla, it would take you six months with all the charging.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Not necessarily...and spelling "sense" wrong is not very convincing neither.
> 
> Some would drive a Honda to do groceries and some would drive a Mercedes. So automatically the guy with the Honda has more sense? You're confusing financial means with utility.
> 
> ...


Both of your activities would do little harm to a watch. Your piont is concerning appropriateness whereas mine and the post I referenced, were concerning activities where there was real potential for damage. Both our posts referenced what some people may call "dangerous environments" for watches may perhaps be termed "clumsy wearers". I put "handling photography equipment" in this category". Something like the Cape Epic cycling race, I think fits better into the category of a harmful environment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Besides, if you were going to take a cross-country road trip in the Tesla, it would take you six months with all the charging.


Nah, you can plan a route along the charging stations. ;-)


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> True, it's not a compass nor would it give me the altitude or extra features like that...it's a basic time piece. But personally I wouldn't wear a g-shock to a wedding neither...so this was my GADA.


And I wouldn't wear that to a wedding, either. Unless it's an underwater wedding where the bride is a mermaid.

I would much prefer a dress watch; failing which, I'd much rather forego the watch altogether in the interest of propriety.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I like that Railmaster,


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

callman said:


> I see at least 2 556 Sinns.
> I posted mine yesterday!
> That's 2 of us--have to be more who agree about the 556 fitting in all situations and settings


I agree! I ended up selling mine and regret it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

LesserBlackDog said:


> A woman in line at the grocery store today looked me up and down and said, quite approvingly, "You look like you just stepped out of a magazine!"
> 
> Sounds like you are not wearing the right suits in the right ways if you think they're overrated.


Depends on where you are. In these here parts, people in suits are suspected of evil intent, they likely being either lawyers or politicians.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

TheWalrus said:


> Or, I am, and I just don't like them all that much. Not that it makes too much of a difference. Outside of job interviews, I can count on one hand the number of times I've had to wear a suit in the last year. .


It begs the question- how many job interviews do you do a year, and is it possible the watch is the problem? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Will_f said:


> It begs the question- how many job interviews do you do a year, and is it possible the watch is the problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha fair question. I've been through a lot this year. But only because of our move to Vancouver Island. Getting a job with the public service in the nicest climate in Canada is about as difficult as you'd imagine it to be. And given that it's also the most laid back social climate in Canada, I don't think they mind a dive watch with a suit - half of the interviewers were wearing cardigans.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Will_f said:


> Depends on where you are. In these here parts, people in suits are suspected of evil intent, they likely being either lawyers or politicians.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, exactly! In the past ten years, I cannot think of one time (my own wedding included) where I needed a suit, let alone a dress watch to go along. Suits are completely out of place in my city and in my social circle. So, the thought of a GADA watch - for me - having to also work in a highly formal environment is rather absurd. For me, a GADA needs to survive the rigours of two young kids and lots of time in the field (biologist) and look suitable in a casual work environment. I also use a timing bezel quite often, so that is a bit of a necessity. At the fanciest restaurants in my city, nice jeans are a bonus and no chance anyone will notice a watch. As a previous post mentioned, g shock for him was the perfect GADA. My take is the perfect GADA has to be your perfect GADA. This is mine.









Edit: another requirement: the purchase of said watch cannot result in my death, dismemberment, or divorce at the hands of my wife. She may not care about watches, but she would certainly recognize Rolex on the dial. 
Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

fire_lantern said:


> My take is the perfect GADA has to be your perfect GADA.


This.

The real truth to this thread - which has generated some fun discussion, is that the real GADA has less to do with a watch's capability, but how it fits seamlessly into the wearer's lifestyle.

Dive watches are my thing, but this is my GADA:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

This is my GADA watch. I can wear it at work, I can wear it on the weekend and I can even wear it to job interviews. I have an anecdote in regards to job interviews actually. The last job interview I did I wore a laco flieger on a nato and shock horror no one cared. I even got the job. I was surprised the interview wasn't immediately terminated. I was also amazed that they didn't have security physically remove me from the building. After the obligatory tasering of course.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Metlin said:


> And I wouldn't wear that to a wedding, either. Unless it's an underwater wedding where the bride is a mermaid.
> 
> I would much prefer a dress watch; failing which, I'd much rather forego the watch altogether in the interest of propriety.


Having choices is great isn't it? 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

For those still cruising this thread looking for GADA suggestions, the Bremont Solo is another one I love:










_(Photo via its abtw review)_


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I have unfortunately wasted some of my limited remaining intellect on this thread, so I might as well tell you what I think:

Watches for WIS are a way of communicating to the world a little bit about who we are. Similar to clothing, watches serve a utility function, but also a social function. From a utility perspective, a G-Shock is the horological equivalent of military BDUs. Eminently practical and durable, but also not much of a vehicle for self expression. I remember a few years ago some exclusive watchmaker came out with a watch that had a black crystal. It was at the opposite end of the utility social spectrum from the G-Shock because you couldn't see the hands thus having no utility or practicality and being all about the social message.

We WISers each cover some portion of that spectrum in our tastes, and by that define what features a GADA watch must have individually. The cool thing is that we're all right (because nobody sane would give two s***s what We've got on our wrists unless he wanted to steal it).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

1.- Sapphire 
2.- Lume
3.-Date and second time zone
4.- 100m WR. 









Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Nah, you can plan a route along the charging stations. ;-)


At least with Autopilot, you can text the whole time. :-d


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I think you're not getting my point. What does money or price tag has anything to do with "the best GADA watch", which is the subject here?
> 
> As I stated in my other reply, a Mercedes will serve as an everyday car just as well as a Corolla and vise versa. It's only up to the individual to decide what will serve best to the individual. Why dismiss a watch as a GADA simply because of cost? Don't get me wrong, I never said the more expensive watch is the better watch, that's not true. But I just don't agree that a watch should be dismissed from being GADA purely on cost?
> 
> ...


But with a little added sunshine, it certainly can be a great substitute in an emergency.

Regarding the quartz vs. automatic discussions (great reads, BTW), I stated in an earlier post that I will take my sub above all others. I still stand by that and will no longer rely on a quartz watch while in the wild. Even being diligent enough to replace the battery regularly does not give me enough assurance that the battery isn't a bad cell and will crap out at the least opportune time (I just sold my TSAR for this reason). A good quality automatic should be just fine on the wrist or in the pack while doing most any activity I can think of.

For most of my previous backpacking and kayaking, I've worn digital G-Shocks, Pathfinders, and Garmin Fenix watches because of their perceived durability. While an ABC watch is useful and fun to use, my thinking has since changed and I'll be using an automatic diver from now on for the following reasons:

1. As stated above, it can be used as a compass.
2. A diving bezel can be used as a counter to determine distance traveled, cooking, etc.
3. Worn on a quality nato, very little chance of being lost.
4. The durability of the movement is sufficient.
5. Water rating of 200m + gives me peace of mind. (100m is fine for my activities, but I like the added assurance).
6. Most importantly, no reliance on batteries.

I agree also that the GADA watch has to fit the needs of the individual. I believe that is the most important thing. My watch is a just a tool that I use daily and we each have to be most comfortable with what we wear. Thankfully, there's enough choices out there so that we can all be happy.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

dinexus said:


> This.
> 
> The real truth to this thread - which has generated some fun discussion, is that the real GADA has less to do with a watch's capability, but how it fits seamlessly into the wearer's lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

One thing amazes me - I had touched upon it on a different thread, but this is a better place for it: so many people here are ok wearing their ultra-sporty watches in a more dressy environment. Yet when it comes to dressier watches, the feeling seems to be that these simply cannot be worn unless you are wearing a suit. It's a very asymmetrical response. Go figure.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Metlin said:


> That's the distinction, isn't it? On the weekend, you know where you are and your watch is nothing more than an accessory, not a necessity.
> 
> Out in the wilderness, it's quite different. Depending on the activity, your watch is somewhat of a necessity.


I don't think you understood my point. The question isn't price dependent if his sub can cope with all the beatings it gets on weekends then why wouldn't it be suitable for most of the weekday activities as well?

This bloke isn't a collector he has two watches a sub and a 50k Patek plus maybe an activity tracker, now there's no chance that his Patek is a go everywhere watch but the sub could be and by extensoin the explorer could be to some people out there.

Just as an inexpensive watch shouldn't be discounted neither should an expensive one.


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

Watchyman said:


> 2.- Lume


For me it's gotta be light, lume doesn't cut it. I've been spoilt by Indiglo and now I just can't travel without a watch that I can read in the dark even near next morning. I have few Timexes and Casio Illuminator for the sole reason. It's just so convenient. I'm almost ready to shell out for tritium for the convenience.


----------



## Raimondo (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice thread, and including some cachet, history and watch making expertise (inhouse movement) into the requirements list, my vote so far would go the Explorer 1 as well.

Nevertheless, I'd have one more option available, that ticks all the boxes and hasn't been mentioned: The Vacheron Constantin Overseas
- 150m water resistance
- magnetic shielding
- steel bracelet with options for leather strap as well as rubber
- sporty watch, that fits in the opera as well as on the beach
- great watch in general

So, apart from the Explorer 1, I think that this is the perfect GADA watch.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Actually I will throw this one in too.

GS snowflake
-100m water resistance
-screw down crown
-date
-accurate inhouse movement (+/- 1spd)
-case and bracelet made from a scratch resistant seiko proprietary titanium alloy


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I am going to use the more accepted definition of GADA, that is a watch for formal and informal situations. It's not a beater so to me garmins and g shocks are not in the running. 
I have a omega sm300 and an Rolex op 39mm. I have no problems wearing a suit with my omega diver. I wear a suit most days and I am completely ok with divers and chronograph in this situation. It's hard to choose which is the better gada as one is a bit better with a suit and the other is a bit better at the beach. 

I use a Garmin for situations where the watch might get smashed on a hard surface or scratched. I feel the days that a mechanical steel watch can be called a tool watch are long gone. garmins , g shocks etc now rule this space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

I have to say select Grand Seiko's, like the snowflake, would be neck-and-neck with the Rolex Explorer for GADA watch of all time... and probably inches it out since you can either talk it up or talk it down, depending on the situation. Difficult to talk down a Rolex. Although would probably need to call out a GS with lume to be a true GADA, like the SBGR057.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Hmm...I choose this. 
200m wr 
super luminova 
comfortable bracelet


----------



## lemonde (Apr 13, 2014)

dinexus said:


> This.
> 
> The real truth to this thread - which has generated some fun discussion, is that the real GADA has less to do with a watch's capability, but how it fits seamlessly into the wearer's lifestyle.
> 
> ...


This is very sharp. I think it works great as a GADA - the strap changes help it lean toward a casual direction when desired. No one does analog + digital readout better than Breitling, in my opinion.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

TheWalrus said:


> I don't know. I've had some wipeouts on a mountain bike that I wouldn't want to replicate with anything but my Garmin on - much less a $6000 mechanical watch. I imagine that wipeouts - as well as routine vibrations and shocks - would be that much more extreme on dirt bike.


I was about to say something like that. To me GADA also includes walking down a Brazilian slum without getting your arm cut off. Anyone wearing any of these fancy watches would be cutting their steak with their toes.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> I climb and sail, and anyone who thinks that a Sub or an Explorer would be just as useful out in the wilderness doesn't spend enough time outdoors.
> 
> ...


So in your learned opinion, what activities are "tough enough" to matter? Multi-day backcountry backpacking trips? Canoeing? I'd have no concerns about wearing an Explorer or AT for those activities. It's right to have expectations about what a GADA watch can do, but if you say "that watch can't be GADA because I wouldn't take it mountain climbing" then I think you've moved the goalposts farther than they need to be moved.

Editing to add - Nobody anywhere is saying that the Explorer, or AT, or any other watch mentioned here, is the best watch for each situation. So clearly, a GShock would be a preferred tool for a rugged outdoor trip, and a Patek calatrava would be a preferred tool for a black-tie dinner. But an Explorer can handle 80% of the situations you'd need those other two watches for, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> I was about to say something like that. To me GADA also includes walking down a Brazilian slum *without getting your arm cut off. *Anyone wearing any of these fancy watches would be cutting their steak with their toes.


I have heard that one about the philippines. Where I used to work if people were traveling to the philippines they were warned not to wear a nice watch because some guys come past you on a motorbike and the pillion passenger chops your arm of with a machete. In fact it came straight from the CSO. Personally I think it was a risk management thing. Defence is a funny industry. We had air conditioning repairman who had top secret clearances so that they could work in the server room unsupervised. Even the cleaners had to have clearances and even then they weren't allowed to work after hours. Anyways......


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

lemonde said:


> This is very sharp. I think it works great as a GADA - the strap changes help it lean toward a casual direction when desired. No one does analog + digital readout better than Breitling, in my opinion.


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

dinexus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to go OT, but how you likin' that Bolt?

On-topic, this thread has helped crystallize some of the thoughts runnin' through this watch noob's head as I ponder a watch purchase. On one hand, I really like some of the divers that I'm coming across, but on the other I wonder if it would be more wise/better bang-for-the-buck to go with something closer to a conventional GADA. Of course, I'm sure that the collective forum advice will be N+1.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

vkalia said:


> One thing amazes me - I had touched upon it on a different thread, but this is a better place for it: so many people here are ok wearing their ultra-sporty watches in a more dressy environment. Yet when it comes to dressier watches, the feeling seems to be that these simply cannot be worn unless you are wearing a suit. It's a very asymmetrical response. Go figure.


This is one of my favorite responses so far. There's definitely a mind-block when it comes to "dress" watches, especially in American culture where dressing up a sport piece is preferable to dressing down a dress piece. When I go to Europe, I'm always pleasantly surprised to see how watches like the IWC Portuguese are worn in broader contexts - particularly sans suit. Perhaps we're identifying an interesting cultural split when it comes to watch-wearing preferences and perceptions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> So in your learned opinion, what activities are "tough enough" to matter?


The fundamental premise of go anywhere do anything is dependent on what you think anywhere anything is.

I spend most days in a suit and tie, and enjoy my share of black tie events. Nevertheless, the instances when I really need a watch are when I'm outdoors. And during those times, I prefer a rugged reliable watch.

If you are a suburban warrior, wear whatever suits your fancy. It really doesn't matter.

In a business context, no one cares what watch you wear (unless it's obnoxiously blingy -- even then, with increasingly relaxing social norms, it could be part of your "personality"). People break enough style rules anyway that a watch is the least of anyone's concerns.

In a social context, some people care, some don't. You can get away with a Gshock at the Eliot House reunion, but probably not at a black tie dinner with the Cabots or the Endicotts. A Rolex submariner will most certainly earn you frowns at both events, however. Ideally, one shouldn't be wearing a watch at all at social events, because it is rude to the host. But hey, this is a watch forum.

Then again, who knows? The Windsors maybe giving serious consideration to changing their name to Middletons (imagine the PR implications), but the Boston Brahmins started it first. I mean, Quinn Bradlee needs an education in shirts and basic hygiene, leave alone watches.

In a utilitarian context, your activities dictate your choice in timepiece. No matter how much money you have, people will think you're an idiot if you brought along a Speedy to a month climbing in the Andes.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Well ...back in the day... the Explorer was THE choice.... now there are very specialized watches for any conceivable activity.... maybe this should be called GAADAA.. Go Almost Anywhere...Do Almost Anything😎

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Metlin said:


> The fundamental premise of go anywhere do anything is dependent on what you think anywhere anything is.
> 
> I spend most days in a suit and tie, and enjoy my share of black tie events. Nevertheless, the instances when I really need a watch are when I'm outdoors. And during those times, I prefer a rugged reliable watch.
> 
> ...


I don't do any mountain climbing honestly, but I always thought how cool it would be to have a piece like this on the wrist on a climb...










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> In a utilitarian context, your activities dictate your choice in timepiece. No matter how much money you have, people will think you're an idiot if you brought along a Speedy to a month climbing in the Andes.


So all of these guys are idiots?

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/winterproof-polar-explorers-watches-they-wore-and-are-wearing


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

dinexus said:


> This is one of my favorite responses so far. There's definitely a mind-block when it comes to "dress" watches, especially in American culture where dressing up a sport piece is preferable to dressing down a dress piece. When I go to Europe, I'm always pleasantly surprised to see how watches like the IWC Portuguese are worn in broader contexts - particularly sans suit. Perhaps we're identifying an interesting cultural split when it comes to watch-wearing preferences and perceptions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Demographic is definitely a contributing factor, leather straps tend not to do so well here in HK, with summer temps in the high 30s Celsius and 100% humidity, bracelets are the preferred choice to most.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> So all of these guys are idiots?
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/winterproof-polar-explorers-watches-they-wore-and-are-wearing


Half of them were before the advent of digital watches and the rest were sponsored by watch companies. Gee, maybe the next time I go climbing I'll ask Panerai or Rolex to make me a special watch for me. Or take a picture of a special edition watch at my tent to post on Instagram that quickly gets sold out.

I mean, clearly a watch blog that sells watches talking about watches worn by sponsored athletes is representative of most climbers.

Here's a suggestion: if you really want to know what most climbers wear, conduct a survey on a climbing website and find out. I'd suggest SuperTopo.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Half of them were before the advent of digital watches and the rest were sponsored by watch companies. Gee, maybe the next time I go climbing I'll ask Panerai or Rolex to make me a special watch for me. Or take a picture of a special edition watch at my tent to post on Instagram that quickly gets sold out.
> 
> I mean, clearly a watch blog that sells watches talking about watches worn by sponsored athletes is representative of most climbers.
> 
> Here's a suggestion: if you really want to know what most climbers wear, conduct a survey on a climbing website and find out. I'd suggest SuperTopo.


"what is the best watch for climbing?" has nothing to do with this thread. Everyone here admits that there are better watches for climbing than an Explorer. No debate.

My point is that if Speedies or Rolexes were functional in tough environments before the advent of digital watches, they didn't somehow become more fragile in the intervening years. The watches can handle a tough environment AND look good with a suit.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

That's a very valid point. But I would also add that a sponsored watch on an expedition is different from a utilitarian watch for most people.

I mean, Messner is a rockstar and I'd be surprised if his expedition didn't carry along some pretty sophisticated gear. To him, wearing an automatic watch for a few shots as an accessory is probably not a big deal. I would argue that it's not the same for two guys climbing Sierra Madre.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mak1277 said:


> "what is the best watch for climbing?" has nothing to do with this thread. Everyone here admits that there are better watches for climbing than an Explorer. No debate.
> 
> My point is that if Speedies or Rolexes were functional in tough environments before the advent of digital watches, they didn't somehow become more fragile in the intervening years. The watches can handle a tough environment AND look good with a suit.


But the point isn't that they could survive those tough environments. Obviously it's possible that they could survive and remain functional. The point is that the average person (who isn't being paid to represent the company) won't take something like that into a risky environment if it isn't performing some sort of critical function. It's jewelry. It's non-functional. If you're relying on it to save your life, you're doing something wrong.

So, sure, put it on and wear it up a mountain, on a technical dive, or through a single track ride - but (a) admit that it's jewelry (and have reliable tools that will be used to save your life), (b) be OK with losing or destroying it and (c) be prepared for some raised eyebrows* from your fellow climbers / divers / riders - because for a lot of people who engage in these activities the extra inconvenience and risk of having a non-functional piece of jewelry on is perplexing (at best). And doubly so when it's worth almost as much as - or possibly more than - the rest of your gear.**

* And to confirm - I still stand by the position that raised eyebrows should never dissuade someone from being who they are, or wearing what they want to wear.

**I imagine that you'd get the same kind of look if you chose to wear a dive watch or sports watch to a black tie event - just from the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

This is my GADA. A little on the bling side but checks all the boxes:
100 WR
Great lume
2nd time zone
big date
Choice of SS and leather bracelet/ strap


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheWalrus said:


> But the point isn't that they could survive those tough environments. Obviously it's possible that they could survive and remain functional. The point is that the average person (who isn't being paid to represent the company) won't take something like that into a risky environment if it isn't performing some sort of critical function. It's jewelry. It's non-functional. If you're relying on it to save your life, you're doing something wrong.


If I'm backpacking, the purpose of my watch is to tell time. What other life saving functions are you relying on it to perform? The three-hander automatic watches I wear on my trips are perfectly functional.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Metlin said:


> Half of them were before the advent of digital watches and the rest were sponsored by watch companies. Gee, maybe the next time I go climbing I'll ask Panerai or Rolex to make me a special watch for me. Or take a picture of a special edition watch at my tent to post on Instagram that quickly gets sold out.
> 
> I mean, clearly a watch blog that sells watches talking about watches worn by sponsored athletes is representative of most climbers.
> 
> Here's a suggestion: if you really want to know what most climbers wear, conduct a survey on a climbing website and find out. I'd suggest SuperTopo.


And climbing websites are supposed to have no business affiliations with any commercial entities why? Pantagonia, North Face...ring any bells?

And about asking Panerai or Rolex, I'm afraid you'll have to be at least half famous to ask for sponsorship?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Wutch said:


> Not to go OT, but how you likin' that Bolt?
> 
> On-topic, this thread has helped crystallize some of the thoughts runnin' through this watch noob's head as I ponder a watch purchase. On one hand, I really like some of the divers that I'm coming across, but on the other I wonder if it would be more wise/better bang-for-the-buck to go with something closer to a conventional GADA. Of course, I'm sure that the collective forum advice will be N+1.


haha agree! I've always thought the N+1 line of reasoning was too good to just be kept within the bike industry. And the Bolt is amazing - all the aero hype is really just marketing nonsense. I prefer it for the sleeker design and faster refresh rate. Also seems to communicate with the app better than my Elemnt ever did.

Back on topic though, I think it's important to recognize that GADA conventions are largely subjective, and at the end of the day, you should chase something that 1) you'll love wearing often, and 2) something that speaks to your own character and lifestyle, and not from the internet's hive mind


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mak1277 said:


> If I'm backpacking, the purpose of my watch is to tell time. What other life saving functions are you relying on it to perform? The three-hander automatic watches I wear on my trips are perfectly functional.


No... when he says it's wrong, it's wrong. We'll just have to take his word for it.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> If you're relying on it to save your life, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> So, sure, put it on and wear it up a mountain, on a technical dive, or through a single track ride - but (a) admit that it's jewelry (and have reliable tools that will be used to save your life), (b) be OK with losing or destroying it and (c) be prepared for some raised eyebrows* from your fellow climbers / divers / riders
> 
> * And to confirm - I still stand by the position that raised eyebrows should never dissuade someone from being who they are, or wearing what they want to wear.


Oh thank you we get to wear what WE want BUT we have to admit to you the above points, how generous of you!

Jeez, I'm without words.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mak1277 said:


> If I'm backpacking, the purpose of my watch is to tell time. What other life saving functions are you relying on it to perform? The three-hander automatic watches I wear on my trips are perfectly functional.


Well I'm not talking about backpacking. But in certain, more extreme, endeavors the information provided by an ABC, for instance, could be pretty important for alerting you of upcoming storms, heading and speed, altitude etc. etc. And if its on your wrist - it's on your wrist in place of _something_.

In the case of diving - especially technical diving or deco diving, the information provided by a dive computer is infinitely more important than that provided by any wristwatch. Some guys still dive with wrist watches (myself included from time to time), but a lot fewer of them do when they're doing the really extreme stuff - caves, technical diving, deep diving, wreck penetration and so on. The added hassle of yet another thing strapped to the wrist that doesn't do anything all that substantial, or tell you anything all that important, just isn't worth it.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Oh thank you we get to wear what WE want BUT we have to admit to you the above points, how generous of you!
> 
> Jeez, I'm without words.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Oh chill out. This is supposed to be low stakes fun.

I was just pointing out my own hypocrisy in stating that anyone should be concerned about raised eyebrows, since I'm constantly saying that people should wear what they like to formal events.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> I like that Railmaster,


Yes I think that it'll give Explorer a run for its money when it hits the market. Railmaster can be a good GADA watch contender IMO.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Back in the 50's and 60's A Rolex and Speedmaster were expensive.... but not like today... even if you account for inflation.... $10,000 watch used like they did back then is foolish...IMHO, unless
you can buy a $10,000 watch like I would spend $200 than never mind.

"My point is that if Speedies or Rolexes were functional in tough environments before the advent of digital watches, they didn't somehow become more fragile in the intervening years. The watches can handle a tough environment AND look good with a suit."


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> And climbing websites are supposed to have no business affiliations with any commercial entities why? Pantagonia, North Face...ring any bells?


Climbing forums like SuperTopo are no different than, say, WUS. Sure, there are forum favorites, but you are free to ask people for opinions and people are free to share them.



mui.richard said:


> And about asking Panerai or Rolex, I'm afraid you'll have to be at least half famous to ask for sponsorship?


Or I could just wear a Timex or a Casio that works just as well as a specially made one.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ke0bfy said:


> Back in the 50's and 60's A Rolex and Speedmaster were expensive.... but not like today... even if you account for inflation.... $10,000 watch used like they did back then is foolish...IMHO, unless
> you can buy a $10,000 watch like I would spend $200 than never mind.
> 
> "My point is that if Speedies or Rolexes were functional in tough environments before the advent of digital watches, they didn't somehow become more fragile in the intervening years. The watches can handle a tough environment AND look good with a suit."


Sure...I guess I should caveat all my posts are ignoring the cost of any of the watches and just focusing on form & function.


----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is GADA criteria:

For hiking: tough and rugged 
For swimming: watertight to 100m
For daily wear: thin with date function 
For golfing: lightweight and shock-resistant 
For dressy: applied markers, with polished and nuanced finishing

this is is the only thing I've found that truly fits the bill


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I’m moving to just owning one or two watches so GADA watches interest me.

I’ve owned the Omega AT twice and it’s a great GADA watch that does a lot of things well. I’ve owned a few Rolex DateJust models and feel they’re great GADA watches with many bracelet and strap options. The larger Datejust II models are another option but wish they were just a tad smaller in size.

I’ve also tried on the new Explorer I model quite a few times and have come close but no cigar yet.

For me buying different models will eventually get me there but the journey up the hill is half the fun.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

dinexus said:


> haha agree! I've always thought the N+1 line of reasoning was too good to just be kept within the bike industry. And the Bolt is amazing - all the aero hype is really just marketing nonsense. I prefer it for the sleeker design and faster refresh rate. Also seems to communicate with the app better than my Elemnt ever did.
> 
> Back on topic though, I think it's important to recognize that GADA conventions are largely subjective, and at the end of the day, you should chase something that 1) you'll love wearing often, and 2) something that speaks to your own character and lifestyle, and not from the internet's hive mind


I'm shocked and appalled that N+1 isn't a part of watch enthusiast parlance - what little I've seen so far is that it's just as fitting (if not more so) as it is in the bike world. This is something that we shall have to remedy.

Thanks for the GADA words of wisdom.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

As you can tell l love watches as much as anyone on the forum.... my pockets are not very deep unfortunately..... so here is my pick if we want to stay with automatic watches...

Tough as they come.... and just a band change away from being suitable for any occasion... I think... your opinions will vary ofcourse.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

GS SBGE001
-200m water resistance
-GMT
-date
-screw down crown
-accurate inhouse movement (+/- 1spd)


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

This guy is also a solid choice, I really like the cross hair dial. 









Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Honestly, while the new colors might be someone limiting in GADA-ness, the newly sized Ahoi in the classic 'Atlantik' blue is a perfect contender:


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Dressed down enough?















I have no idea why I look that skinny. Maybe I should carry that mirror around with me.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Wutch said:


> I'm shocked and appalled that N+1 isn't a part of watch enthusiast parlance - what little I've seen so far is that it's just as fitting (if not more so) as it is in the bike world. This is something that we shall have to remedy.


I think because in the watch world, the S-1 clause is what takes precedence.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Wutch said:


> I'm shocked and appalled that N+1 isn't a part of watch enthusiast parlance - what little I've seen so far is that it's just as fitting (if not more so) as it is in the bike world. This is something that we shall have to remedy.
> 
> Thanks for the GADA words of wisdom.


The n+1 formula for bikes is dangerous. It led me to have, at one time, 4 bikes at once - and our two person family having 8 bikes.

That's changed, I've sold off most of my bike ... collection, and I'm down to 2. However, I am already convinced that that's not nearly enough.

I haven't been bitten by the N+1 bug, yet, with watches. And for the sake of anything resembling financial sanity, I better not be.

For the record, the N+1 logic works unnervingly well for guitars, surfboards, and kayaks as well. It works well with beer too... for a time... after which N-1 suddenly makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> I was about to say something like that. To me GADA also includes walking down a Brazilian slum without getting your arm cut off. Anyone wearing any of these fancy watches would be cutting their steak with their toes.


To me a GADA is not a beater. Thats what beaters are there for.. situations where you can easily damage or loose your watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> The n+1 formula for bikes is dangerous. It led me to have, at one time, 4 bikes at once - and our two person family having 8 bikes.


4? Did you even try, bro?

You need, at minimum, 6 bikes:
- a race bike
- a training bike
- a rain bike
- a touring bike
- a city/urban commuter
- a mountain bike

[TT bike & cyclocross bikes optional but strongly recommended]


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

TheWalrus said:


> But the point isn't that they could survive those tough environments. Obviously it's possible that they could survive and remain functional. The point is that the average person (who isn't being paid to represent the company) won't take something like that into a risky environment if it isn't performing some sort of critical function. It's jewelry. It's non-functional. If you're relying on it to save your life, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> So, sure, put it on and wear it up a mountain, on a technical dive, or through a single track ride - but (a) admit that it's jewelry (and have reliable tools that will be used to save your life), (b) be OK with losing or destroying it and (c) be prepared for some raised eyebrows* from your fellow climbers / divers / riders - because for a lot of people who engage in these activities the extra inconvenience and risk of having a non-functional piece of jewelry on is perplexing (at best). And doubly so when it's worth almost as much as - or possibly more than - the rest of your gear.**
> 
> ...


I personally think most of the watches presented on this thread are being used exactly as intended- jewelry. That said, they're generally durable jewelry that doesn't force you to think too much about what you're doing while wearing it.

For me, they are all pretty much GaDa watches given that they're up to anything I'm likely to do or anyplace I'm likely to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

vkalia said:


> 4? Did you even try, bro?
> 
> You need, at minimum, 6 bikes:
> - a race bike
> ...


I should qualify - we lived in 1000 sq ft. condo at the time - 8 bikes pretty much filled us up. Our new place isn't much bigger, but we've got a private secure storage facility in the parking that'll fit at least 4 bikes. So I figure I'll be able to indulge now....

Oh - and I'd put the cyclocross big in the essential category.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Planet ocean hands down.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Will_f said:


> I personally think most of the watches presented on this thread are being used exactly as intended- jewelry. That said, they're generally durable jewelry that doesn't force you to think too much about what you're doing while wearing it.
> 
> For me, they are all pretty much GaDa watches given that they're up to anything I'm likely to do or anyplace I'm likely to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I agree completely. I think a lot of them are GADA watches. All of them even. I think the disagreement - to which there even is any - traces itself back to a debate about whether a G-Shock or ProTrek or something along _that _type of watch could also be a GADA watch. I still think that it could be, depending on whose wearing it, what they do, where they go, why they wear a watch, and so on.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

vkalia said:


> 4? Did you even try, bro?
> 
> You need, at minimum, 6 bikes:
> - a race bike
> ...


Are we talking about bicycles? The things little kids ride around on? ;-)


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Raza said:


> Are we talking about bicycles? The things little kids ride around on? ;-)


You did not just say that... i'd threaten you, but since roadies have toothpicks as arms, no one would take it seriously anyway. So i challenge you to a shave-off.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

bbuckbbuck said:


> Here is GADA criteria:


That should read YOUR criteria given that long held holder of the GADA crown dissent fit your criteria.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Raza said:


> Are we talking about bicycles? The things little kids ride around on? ;-)


Out of the mouths of senility...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

vkalia said:


> You did not just say that... i'd threaten you, but since roadies have toothpicks as arms, no one would take it seriously anyway. So i challenge you to a shave-off.


Hmm, I don't know what a shave-off is, but you're on! Is it like a drinking contest? ;-)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

vkalia said:


> You did not just say that... i'd threaten you, but since roadies have toothpicks as arms, no one would take it seriously anyway. So i challenge you to a shave-off.





Raza said:


> Hmm, I don't know what a shave-off is, but you're on! Is it like a drinking contest? ;-)


Do you guys need some privacy?


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

TheWalrus said:


> Oh - and I'd put the cyclocross big in the essential category.


Gravel bikes are the GADAs of the cycling world. Also, I'm passing on a power meter to buy a watch or two - I am somewhat surprised that I'm okay with this, but I keep telling myself, "just one or two more should take care of my needs and I can buy more bike crap..."


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TheWalrus said:


> Oh I agree completely. I think a lot of them are GADA watches. All of them even. I think the disagreement - to which there even is any - traces itself back to a debate about whether a G-Shock or ProTrek or something along _that _type of watch could also be a GADA watch. I still think that it could be, depending on whose wearing it, what they do, where they go, why they wear a watch, and so on.


Yes, absolutely! Some people can pull it off with anything on the wrist...some simply can't. As for me I just can't pull off wearing a g-shock with a suit...I'd look too much like a cartoon character.

In the end, a GADA watch should make you feel good going where you want and doing what you love. 





































Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

TheWalrus said:


> Well I'm not talking about backpacking. But in certain, more extreme, endeavors the information provided by an ABC, for instance, could be pretty important for alerting you of upcoming storms, heading and speed, altitude etc. etc. And if its on your wrist - it's on your wrist in place of _something_.
> 
> In the case of diving - especially technical diving or deco diving, the information provided by a dive computer is infinitely more important than that provided by any wristwatch. Some guys still dive with wrist watches (myself included from time to time), but a lot fewer of them do when they're doing the really extreme stuff - caves, technical diving, deep diving, wreck penetration and so on. The added hassle of yet another thing strapped to the wrist that doesn't do anything all that substantial, or tell you anything all that important, just isn't worth it.


But then is it a watch or a technical instrument on your wrist, that has a time function?

I'm not trying to convince you that a standard mechanical watch is better than a multi function watch but it can still do the job all the same. I'm no more than a novice diver (I don't think I've been even been down to 10m) so discounting dive watches all my on land activities the items I'm counting on to save my life aren't on my wrist, they are a plb and/or sat phone. The other functions can be taken care of old school non digital equipment.

My personal thinking is the term GADA watch is very hard to fit into all the boxes life seems to have and if people are doing these extreme activities the specific devices are needed for them as well as a watch for back home in normal life. I guess another term that I have seen used around here is 'beech to boardroom' which may be a more comfortable fit?

End of the day it's all a bit of fun discussion and people find what suits them best from seeing what other ideas people have to offer and by seeing cool timepieces that get put up,in these type of threads.


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

Metlin said:


> This is the part that boggles my mind. Just because something is inexpensive and utilitarian doesn't make it crap. If anything, the fact that something is popular is a testament to its quality and reliability.........


LMAO, sure. Popularity has zero bearing on either quality or reliability. Just because you sell a lot of something is no indicator of anything other than sales numbers, same for this topic - just because it sells in large numbers doesn't make it the best GADA, or even a candidate for this category. I also didn't say they weren't useful or serve a purpose cheap s***boxes like Corollas or Prius have a place, they're just nowhere in the "GADA" of cars.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

ErikS said:


> LMAO, sure. Popularity has zero bearing on either quality or reliability. Just because you sell a lot of something is no indicator of anything other than sales numbers, same for this topic - just because it sells in large numbers doesn't make it the best GADA, or even a candidate for this category. I also didn't say they weren't useful or serve a purpose cheap s***boxes like Corollas or Prius have a place, they're just nowhere in the "GADA" of cars.


That's not what he said. Popularity obviously doesn't make something high quality or reliable. But it _may_ (critical word there!!) be evidence of quality or reliability.

In any case Corollas and Priuses are quality, reliable cars. They are also popular. And yes, they are absolutely Go Anywhere and Do Anything cars for a whole lot of people. Your position seems to be that there is some objective standard for a 'GADA' watch and a 'GADA' car, and that the objective standard should be defined in large part on your personal preferences. You think corollas are s***boxes therefore they can't possible be a GADA car. Why, exactly is that? My 1988 Corolla wagon was the definitive GADA car for me in undergrad and when I started work. It let me camp and haul stuff and drive long distances for very little gas. If I had kept it, I might still be driving it. If they made something similar today, I'd likely have one. For other people, a truck might work as a GADA car. Or a sports car. Or a minivan.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Wutch said:


> Gravel bikes are the GADAs of the cycling world. Also, I'm passing on a power meter to buy a watch or two - I am somewhat surprised that I'm okay with this, but I keep telling myself, "just one or two more should take care of my needs and I can buy more bike crap..."


I was hoping to get an eTap gruppo and nice wheels for my Lynskey (upgrade it from 10 speed), but that's on hold now as well. So I feel your pain.

Side note - cyclists, especially roadies, who wear watches with their carbon bikes: Fail! That's 100gm extra weight.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

vkalia said:


> I was hoping to get an eTap gruppo and nice wheels for my Lynskey (upgrade it from 10 speed), but that's on hold now as well. So I feel your pain.
> 
> Side note - cyclists, especially roadies, who wear watches with their carbon bikes: Fail! That's 100gm extra weight.


Not to mention the aerodynamic drag.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

We should start a "Best GADAB" thread 😁

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Leather boots should be interesting...

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

vkalia said:


> Side note - cyclists, especially roadies, who wear watches with their carbon bikes: Fail! That's 100gm extra weight.


But my GADA is only 47 grams!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Are we trying to reinvent the wheel with the term GADA.. is this not just a sports watch.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Morrisdog said:


> Are we trying to reinvent the wheel with the term GADA.. is this not just a sports watch.


I think it's more than that - it has 'sporty' qualities (water/shock resistance), but dresses up (or down) to best fit its wearers everyday lifestyle.

So no, not a sports watch.


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Interesting thread with lots of differing opinions as the # of views and replies demonstrates.
Previously I only scanned through but now I've just read all 11 pages.
I think one cause for confusion is that GADA is being used interchangeably with "everyday" and it's resulted in many bones of contention. And sure they are related but it seems that GADA must encompasses more qualities.
Go Anywhere - the whole spectrum of work environments, bucket list adventures, high society venues, downtown LA back alleys, quantum leaping into Tom Hanks in castaway, your grandma's final resting place, Baselworld 2018, etc
Do Anything - all those lifetime milestones, snorting coke in Vegas, ordering off the menu at a Hong Kong gentlemans club, walking your dog, chaperoning your kid's kindergarten class to the zoo, playing horse vs Kobe, getting that last chance to bag your high school crush at the 25th yr reunion, buying another expensive item other than a watch, schooling hipsters in a fiery debate about politics, spending the week with the in-laws for Christmas in Boston, fistfighting your a-hole boss, drinking a Campari on small yacht on the Aegean Sea, etc

So for whatever our realities are and imaginations can conjure up, I'd love to have the option of that Rolex Explorer I
It's classic and rugged, adaptable, and brand identity matters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

dinexus said:


> I think it's more than that - it has 'sporty' qualities (water/shock resistance), but dresses up (or down) to best fit its wearers everyday lifestyle.
> 
> So no, not a sports watch.


I know what you mean but I would argue that all the watches on the list are considered sports watches.. I think the kings of the sports watches are the gerald genta design icons of the seventies as well as Rolex sports models. They tend to have some water resistance and are generally worn with a metal bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob (Feb 27, 2014)

michaeliany said:


> Interesting thread with lots of differing opinions as the # of views and replies demonstrates.
> Previously I only scanned through but now I've just read all 11 pages.
> I think one cause for confusion is that GADA is being used interchangeably with "everyday" and it's resulted in many bones of contention. And sure they are related but it seems that GADA must encompasses more qualities.
> Go Anywhere - the whole spectrum of work environments, bucket list adventures, high society venues, downtown LA back alleys, quantum leaping into Tom Hanks in castaway, your grandma's final resting place, Baselworld 2018, etc
> ...


So ... got the watch, got my Coke--now all I need is my ticket to Vegas.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

vkalia said:


> I was hoping to get an eTap gruppo and nice wheels for my Lynskey (upgrade it from 10 speed), but that's on hold now as well. So I feel your pain.
> 
> Side note - cyclists, especially roadies, who wear watches with their carbon bikes: Fail! That's 100gm extra weight.


So you are not going to wear your Up/Down when you ride?! That is just crazy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

dinexus said:


> But my GADA is only 47 grams!
> 
> View attachment 11550298


Yeah, but your socks are in borderline violation of The Rules. Still, as a member of the Brotherhood of Ridley Riders, who eat cobbles for breakfast, you are exempted.

Actually, jokes apart, I am surprised so many roadies wear watches. I have a Garmin - that provides me all the info i need during the ride. IMO, ultra-specialized activities (attacking a terrorist base, climbing, cycling, diving) are outlier use cases which fall outside the ambit of a GADA watch. So many pages arguing about that extreme 1% of use cases, to the point of ignoring the 80-90% of the more prevalent use cases!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

michaeliany said:


> Do Anything - all those lifetime milestones, snorting coke in Vegas, ordering off the menu at a Hong Kong gentlemans club, walking your dog, chaperoning your kid's kindergarten class to the zoo, playing horse vs Kobe, getting that last chance to bag your high school crush at the 25th yr reunion, buying another expensive item other than a watch, schooling hipsters in a fiery debate about politics, spending the week with the in-laws for Christmas in Boston, fistfighting your a-hole boss, drinking a Campari on small yacht on the Aegean Sea, etc


I was right with you until I hit a rock on the road. (unintended nod towards all this bicycling talk...)

So I FIFY.



michaeliany said:


> ...bag your high school crush at the 5-yr reunion, etc.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

michaeliany said:


> Interesting thread with lots of differing opinions as the # of views and replies demonstrates.
> Previously I only scanned through but now I've just read all 11 pages.
> I think one cause for confusion is that GADA is being used interchangeably with "everyday" and it's resulted in many bones of contention. And sure they are related but it seems that GADA must encompasses more qualities.
> Go Anywhere - the whole spectrum of work environments, bucket list adventures, high society venues, downtown LA back alleys, quantum leaping into Tom Hanks in castaway, your grandma's final resting place, Baselworld 2018, etc
> ...


Great write up. Yes I agree with you and with your choice Rolex Explorer 214270 to be precise.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

dinexus said:


> But my GADA is only 47 grams!
> 
> View attachment 11550298


Ummm. As a fellow roadie, I feel I must tell you that your nato doesn't match your kit. ;-) LOL


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Palmettoman said:


> Ummm. As a fellow roadie, I feel I must tell you that your nato doesn't match your kit. ;-) LOL


Incorrect - what you can't see in this image, is the green zipper and camo pattern on the vest. Black, white and green - follows the three-color rule 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

vkalia said:


> IMO, ultra-specialized activities (attacking a terrorist base, climbing, cycling, diving) are outlier use cases which fall outside the ambit of a GADA watch. So many pages arguing about that extreme 1% of use cases, to the point of ignoring the 80-90% of the more prevalent use cases!


That would depend on one's lifestyle, yes?

The lifestyle of someone who pursues a hobby in earnest or, say, is in the military would be quite different from someone who works 9-5 in an office and spends weekends binge watching Netflix.

I split my time between two worlds -- being in suits and being in outdoor gear. There's very little time spent in-between, and the people in the two worlds are quite... different. We have our share of formal dinners and social events, and most of my professional colleagues and acquaintances would rather golf or grill or whatever it is that suburban men do on the weekends.

In contrast, most of our outdoorsy friends have no understanding of the New England prep lifestyle, and do not care for it. Almost all of them are perfectly happy with their 9-5 jobs (if that), and basically save enough to travel and climb/sail in new and fun places. They are teachers and engineers and writers and photographers who's lifestyle is the outdoors. They're the people whose gear never leaves the car.

To me, there simply isn't any watch that would bridge the two worlds. Those of you who have known me over the years on these forums know that I am quite militant about style, and what I consider propriety. So, when someone says they want a watch that works everywhere, the fundamental premise is already flawed because you're either breaking the rules of social etiquette or you're not wearing a watch that addresses your utilitarian needs.

I think what we see here is where people pick to compromise.

Most people, lacking an informed view of social propriety, would consider an Explorer to be perfectly acceptable at a black tie event. And it probably is, for most people. The number of people who either read or are even aware of Debrett's or Emily Post is dwindling. So these folks consider an Explorer or a Sub to be a compromise between their weekend warrior lifestyle and the one black tie event they attend in two years (probably a wedding). And of course, it's a perfectly good watch to wear at work.

Others probably do not have any semblance of an active lifestyle, and would much rather pick a dress watch, which works for the vast majority of time for them. And when they do partake in some physical activity (say, mowing the lawn), they probably just choose to forego the watch altogether.

And then there are others, who basically pick their utilitarian needs over the needs of style. I fall in that camp, because I fundamentally believe that utility trumps style, and social propriety trumps my desire to wear a watch. So, if I had to pick just one watch, I would pick the most utilitarian watch, which I can wear at any occasion other than formal events. For the formal events, I would simply forego wearing a watch.

Where there is some conflict is in the realm of business dress, which I would distinguish from formal wear. As long as you are not being obnoxious, no one really cares what you wear at work. I see people wearing loafers and mixing patterns that make them look like optical illusions. I have no idea what business casual is, but it terrifies me. I'd imagine a watch is the least of anyone's concern when it comes to business wear, especially given how many smart watches that abound. In contrast, many of the social events are indeed, shall we say, more judgmental. At least the ones I part-take in.

There isn't necessarily a right" or "wrong" answer. An Explorer isn't any better (or worse) than a Grand Seiko or a G-Shock. We all choose to index where we feel our lifestyle falls.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Another one!









Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Metlin said:


> That would depend on one's lifestyle, yes?
> 
> <Snip>
> 
> ...


In principle, I dont disagree with anything you say, either. I think where our views diverge is in how literally we interpret the "anywhere/anything" part.

To me, the context of the product matters - we are talking about something that is jewelry (or more charitably, a male style accessory or an affectation), and not really an essential tool, and so the 'anywhere/anything' aspect is in the context of where one would wear such an item. That rules out activities where more specialized tools are required (diving, hiking in the Himalayas, cycling, etc).

So if one defines GADA as something that can cover all possible use cases - of course no such watch exists. That's pretty obvious and there is not much more to say to that.

Similarly, if one defines GADA as being a product that fits very specialized use cases (let's say a G-Shock with a compass, altimeter and barometer for hiking in the mountains) and expands its usage by saying "well, i can wear it with a suit if i want, and no one cares" - well, again, that is technically correct but it really starts getting into the whole style/appropriateness pedantry, where the lack of a universal definition is used to conclude that no norms exist.

In other words, if someone wants to say that their dive watch is a GADA, because it is the only thing that works for the 1% of the time of their life that they spend diving, or that a Mickey Mouse watch is their GADA watch because they never leave the home and wear pajamas 24/7, well, they can, but it kinda misses the point of the discussion.

If one defines GADA as something that can cover most *typical* use cases (ie, relax how literally you define the "anywhere/anything") reasonably well, then the discussion starts to go somewhere. Because everyone has a different definition of how much of a compromise they are willing to accept, you may pick a watch which fits 70% of your use cases extremely well, while i may pick something which covers 90% of my use cases moderately well, and so on. It could also be that someone isnt willing to compromise on style by using a single watch for everything. Regardless - this makes for an interesting exchange of opinions.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

vkalia said:


> I.
> 
> If one defines GADA as something that can cover most *typical* use cases (ie, relax how literally you define the "anywhere/anything") reasonably well, then the discussion starts to go somewhere. Because everyone has a different definition of how much of a compromise they are willing to accept, you may pick a watch which fits 70% of your use cases extremely well, while i may pick something which covers 90% of my use cases moderately well, and so on. It could also be that someone isnt willing to compromise on style by using a single watch for everything. Regardless - this makes for an interesting exchange of opinions.


I think that since most people own just one (quartz) watch that they wear everywhere except swimming and are quite content, we WISers are unusual in thinking one watch can't do it all. If you're willing to wear the watch on a daily basis and put up with the inevitable wear and tear, then for most people that's a GADA watch. Nonetheless, I love a durable, well made and attractive watch so I'm enjoying the pics. My GADA is my Oysterquartz. It's good looking, waterproof, and relatively tough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

vkalia said:


> To me, the context of the product matters - we are talking about something that is jewelry (or more charitably, a male style accessory or an affectation), and not really an essential tool, and so the 'anywhere/anything' aspect is in the context of where one would wear such an item. That rules out activities where more specialized tools are required (diving, hiking in the Himalayas, cycling, etc).


In social and business settings, you're absolutely right. It is nothing more than a piece of jewelry, and an optional one at that.

In a utilitarian context, it becomes somewhat of a necessity.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

For the many years before I entered WISdom, I only wore one watch, in the fashion of serial monogamy. I was resource constrained, raising a family, and needed a watch that could tell time accurately, would be robust, and have chronograph, alarm and, ideally, countdown timer. Of course, this meant I wore Seikos, a Casio, and a couple of Citizens. None cost more than $600, all of them performed as expected--until they didn't, and I was on to the next one. So each was a GADA watch for me--I wore them everywhere, all the time. 

Then, six years ago, a few things happened: eldest child graduated college, so more free cash available; got an iPhone, which was better and easier with the alarm, chrono and countdown functions; picked up more executive responsibilities and felt a need to "look the part" with a fine timepiece (i.e., the jewelry function). 

My Beloved bought me a Skyfall AT as a grad present from my MBA program. For awhile, I thought this was truly a GADA watch for me. I could wear it everywhere. But it didn't feel right with the bracelet, when wearing a suit or black tie. So I got the OEM strap and deployant. Better. 

But then, when in bracelet, it didn't feel right at the beach, so I got the Pelagos Blue. 

Then the Skyfall AT on strap just seemed too thick for the suits and black tie, so if got the JLC MUT Moon. 

In the end, I realized I didn't, or couldn't, embrace the GADA lifestyle, for which I blame all the enablers on WUS. ;-). It wasn't about the watch, it was about me. 

Coda: I try to go GADA when traveling, where it really depends on which activities I'll be doing. A few years ago, I was trying to decide on the one watch for my trip to South America on a multi sport group trip with REI. I was trying to decide between my AT, my TH Aquaracer and my Citizen Skyhawks. As I was wriggling through a rocky passage on Huayna Picchu, I was glad I had chosen the Citizen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my GADA today Sinn 556i:
38.5mm
Eta 2824-2
Sapphire 
Screw down crown
200meter water resistance
Anti magnetic 
And with a date 
I think it dresses up nicer than the Rolex as well... more like the omega AT.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Metlin said:


> In social and business settings, you're absolutely right. It is nothing more than a piece of jewelry, and an optional one at that.
> 
> In a utilitarian context, it becomes somewhat of a necessity.


Oh I dont deny that - the issue is, for how many people is a *watch* (as opposed to a Garmin GPS device, or a dive computer) really a NECESSITY? As I said, those sort of specialized activities fall outside the ambit of a "generalist" GADA watch, and IMO, focusing on those outlier cases kinda gets away from the purpose of the discussion.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

vkalia said:


> Oh I dont deny that - the issue is, for how many people is a *watch* (as opposed to a Garmin GPS device, or a dive computer) really a NECESSITY?


Actually for me, it kind of is. Ever since my very first watch, I would wear my watches everywhere for everything. White water kayaking? Sure. Mountain biking? You bet. Playing in the surf? Extra sand please. My best GADA watch was a Seiko Kinetic on a steel bracelet and it never failed me.

It wasn't until I discovered the joys of expensive mechanical watches that I started being more careful. In retrospect, I am amazed how durable a 100m rated quartz Seiko can be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callman (Feb 2, 2014)

Seiko Kinetic? YES!


----------



## callman (Feb 2, 2014)

This is still the last post?
WOW--the winner BFK


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

perhaps this damasko db4 on the leather to dress it up, on a nato to dress it down.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Got my GADA today Sinn 556i:
> 38.5mm
> Eta 2824-2
> Sapphire
> ...


Nik, looks great -- congrats. I agree, the 556i definitely dresses up better than the Explorer. What size is your wrist btw (I'm contemplating my own 556, but I have gorilla wrists).


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

TJ Boogie said:


> Nik, looks great -- congrats. I agree, the 556i definitely dresses up better than the Explorer. What size is your wrist btw (I'm contemplating my own 556, but I have gorilla wrists).


7" wrist...it doesnt feel super small because of it's large face compared to its case size. wears a lot like most 40mm watches.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

vkalia said:


> Oh I dont deny that - the issue is, for how many people is a *watch* (as opposed to a Garmin GPS device, or a dive computer) really a NECESSITY?
> As I said, those sort of specialized activities fall outside the ambit of a "generalist" GADA watch, and IMO, focusing on those outlier cases kinda gets away from the purpose of the discussion.


Ah, but are we using numbers as a proxy for necessity here?

By that token, I was going to say I'll readily concede defeat -- odds are, most people (not just on these forums) are woefully out of shape, and hardly do anything adventurous. However, the stats on U.S. participation in outdoor activities really surprised me. Of course, a lot of people include walking, fishing, and driving their cars or RV under outdoor activities, and only 20% of the participants participated on a regular basis. None of those are particularly adventurous. Nevertheless, ~half of the U.S. population seems to participate in outdoor activities.

I guess I'm saying that if you say, "Go anywhere, do anything, except for...", then you're already limiting the spectrum of responses.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Metlin said:


> .
> 
> I guess I'm saying that if you say, "Go anywhere, do anything, except for...", then you're already limiting the spectrum of responses.....


.......and probably old enough to wear suspenders without irony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Metlin said:


> Ah, but are we using numbers as a proxy for necessity here?


No no, I am just saying GADA to me is a versatile watch covering a range of use cases.

OTOH, if someone is looking for a watch primarily to satisfy one specialised requirement, then that changes things.

Nothing wrong with that, btw (ie, no need to accept defeat or claim victory - we aren't having a zero sum discussion). It's just that this makes it a different discussion.

My GADA watch in such a case would be a Suunto D9TX, incidentally. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

vkalia said:


> No no, I am just saying GADA to me is a versatile watch covering a range of use cases.


I guess we just disagree on the spectrum of the use cases. 

You consider some of those activities to be specialized; I consider travel and outdoor activities to be part of my lifestyle. C'est la vie.

As you said, neither one of us is wrong. Except that I am "more right". ;-)


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

There was a time when an Explorer was a sports Watch and a GShock a beater.. so when did this GADA definition even come to being? To me it's sort of useless if it does not describe a particular type of watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been admiring and recommending the Explorer so often, and a good deal presented itself a few days ago, I decided to pick one up. Definitely versatile.


----------



## tanatboon (Apr 23, 2017)

The Explorer gets my vote!


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

The more I look at it, the more I think that this could be a GADA for me - I think that it has a look that would be appropriate for 99% of my life, decent WR and the price is reasonable enough that I wouldn't hesitate to wear it on a day-to-day basis.










(Pic from WUS)


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Metlin said:


>


+1

Late to the party. Haven't read most of the thread, so not sure if this has been mentioned or not.

"Do anything" could be interpreted as literally "do everything" (if one so chooses).

There are scenarios in which almost no person and no watch survives. e.g. natural disasters, explosions, fires. In those cases, high affordability is desired.

If I were to survive a disaster, but the watch broke, I'd rather that it be an affordable watch (affordable to me) than an expensive watch (expensive to me).

Dialing that back, I would not wear an expensive watch (expensive to me) while I do stuff that could result in loss, theft, or damage. e.g. Going on a vacation and accidentally leaving the watch somewhere; being asleep and having the watch stolen; or doing manual tasks at work and scratching up the watch or knocking into things and messing up the movement.

For me, a "do (almost) everything" watch needs to be cheap, tough, easily replaceable, etc.

I rarely go to formal events, but I think a digital watch works at formal events too. As we say at watch forum, no one notices anyway, so it doesn't matter.

An expensive watch (expensive to me) is an almost go nowhere, almost do nothing watch. I baby the heck out of it. Some people don't wear it and stuff it into a safe at a bank.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

rdoder said:


> +1
> 
> Late to the party. Haven't read most of the thread, so not sure if this has been mentioned or not.
> 
> ...


It's funny...I own a Timex Expedition digital watch. By all accounts, it is less suited for the outdoors than a Rolex Explorer. It has less WR and the plastic "crystal" is the most easily scratched face of any watch I own. The only benefit it has over the Explorer is that it's so cheap that it's practically disposable. But functionally, it is (IMO) far less suited for outdoor adventures than an Explorer.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> It's funny...I own a Timex Expedition digital watch. By all accounts, it is less suited for the outdoors than a Rolex Explorer. It has less WR and the plastic "crystal" is the most easily scratched face of any watch I own. The only benefit it has over the Explorer is that it's so cheap that it's practically disposable. But functionally, it is (IMO) far less suited for outdoor adventures than an Explorer.


What's your point?

All brands make watches that are suitable for some occasions, and unsuitable for others.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> What's your point?
> 
> All brands make watches that are suitable for some occasions, and unsuitable for others.


My point is that the previous poster was holding out a Timex digital as being a better GADA than a Rolex, but in my opinion, it's not even as good at the "adventure" part of the role of a GADA as an Explorer would be (and it's clearly deficient in terms of being appropriate for office/suit wear). Looks, in this case, are very deceiving.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> My point is that the previous poster was holding out a Timex digital as being a better GADA than a Rolex, but in my opinion, it's not even as good at the "adventure" part of the role of a GADA as an Explorer would be (and it's clearly deficient in terms of being appropriate for office/suit wear). Looks, in this case, are very deceiving.


Once again, you are taking one particular watch (i.e., the Timex Expedition) and generalizing it to all Timex "digitals". The Timex pictured above is my Iron Man, and it has experienced several Gs, traveled to a few dozen countries, taken a beating on rock and ice, and gone sailing with me in the Atlantic, Pacific, and the Indian oceans.

I once tripped on a stair and fell over. Clearly, stairs were invented by fools because they cannot even do the one thing right (not get in my way). In contrast, I have never had any problems climbing up or rolling down ramps, so let's decry all stairs in favor of ramps. Plus, stairs look unseemly because they aren't as graceful looking as ramps.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

mak1277 said:


> It's funny...I own a Timex Expedition digital watch. By all accounts, it is less suited for the outdoors than a Rolex Explorer. It has less WR and the plastic "crystal" is the most easily scratched face of any watch I own. The only benefit it has over the Explorer is that it's so cheap that it's practically disposable. But functionally, it is (IMO) far less suited for outdoor adventures than an Explorer.


I owned a digital Casio watch. (I threw the watch away after a lug broke, but it served me well for many years as my daily wearer.) The plastic "crystal" for sure got scratched all over the place, but not enough to get in the way of me seeing the display clearly.

My "do everything" watch nowadays is a Seiko Kinetic Indicator from my Grandfather. He scratched it up pretty good before it was given to me, so I don't mind wearing it to do everything with. It took a beating with my Grandfather's use, and it will continue taking a beating with me! The crystal was scratched up too, and I had it replaced with a sapphire crystal for cheap. Looks good.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> Once again, you are taking one particular watch (i.e., the Timex Expedition) and generalizing it to all Timex "digitals". The Timex pictured above is my Iron Man, and it has experienced several Gs, traveled to a few dozen countries, taken a beating on rock and ice, and gone sailing with me in the Atlantic, Pacific, and the Indian oceans.
> 
> I once tripped on a stair and fell over. Clearly, stairs were invented by fools because they cannot even do the one thing right (not get in my way). In contrast, I have never had any problems climbing up or rolling down ramps, so let's decry all stairs in favor of ramps. Plus, stairs look unseemly because they aren't as graceful looking as ramps.


Fine...I admit that you are cooler and so much more adventurous than me...thus your opinion on all subjects in this thread is more valid than mine. I feel better now and hope you do too.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mak1277 said:


> Fine...I admit that you are cooler and so much more adventurous than me...thus your opinion on all subjects in this thread is more valid than mine. I feel better now and hope you do too.


Well, in fairness I think that someone whose actually put a Timex Ironman through a wide variety of extremely tough conditions probably _is_ better placed to discuss the sorts of conditions a Timex can survive.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheWalrus said:


> Well, in fairness I think that someone whose actually put a Timex Ironman through a wide variety of extremely tough conditions probably _is_ better placed to discuss the sorts of conditions a Timex can survive.


So just because I have only taken my Timex to three countries (not a few dozen), I haven't flown multiple Gs, and I only backpack instead of climbing mountains...I can't comment on the fact that the Timex Expedition I have (which is, at worst, a cousin of the Ironman if not more or less identical), is kind of a piece of crap and most definitely inferior in the woods compared to multiple different mechanical watches that I own?


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

mak1277 said:


> So just because I have only taken my Timex to three countries (not a few dozen), I haven't flown multiple Gs, and I only backpack instead of climbing mountains...I can't comment on the fact that the Timex Expedition I have (which is, at worst, a cousin of the Ironman if not more or less identical), is kind of a piece of crap and most definitely inferior in the woods compared to multiple different mechanical watches that I own?


I agree. I had at least 3 or 4 Ironmans, and they each lasted a year or two. My mechanical Marathon has taken a ton of abuse accompanying me on every camping/hiking trip over six years (plus much more) and still looks great and works well.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> So just because I have only taken my Timex to three countries (not a few dozen), I haven't flown multiple Gs, and I only backpack instead of climbing mountains...I can't comment on the fact that the Timex Expedition I have (which is, at worst, a cousin of the Ironman if not more or less identical), is kind of a piece of crap and most definitely inferior in the woods compared to multiple different mechanical watches that I own?


Did you read my comment? You generalized your experience with one watch; I merely offered a counter point with a different experience.

So let me be explicit: If we are making generalizations, then digitals are much more likely to take a beating than automatics or manuals. As simple as that.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mak1277 said:


> So just because I have only taken my Timex to three countries (not a few dozen), I haven't flown multiple Gs, and I only backpack instead of climbing mountains...I can't comment on the fact that the Timex Expedition I have (which is, at worst, a cousin of the Ironman if not more or less identical), is kind of a piece of crap and most definitely inferior in the woods compared to multiple different mechanical watches that I own?


No, that's not what I'm saying at all. You're absolutely free to comment on anything you like. We all are. But the types of experiences people have had with a watch does count for something. Doesn't mean one person's absolutely right and the other is absolutely wrong.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd say Explorer except for the fact it doesn't have a date. So I'd do a Datejust instead (if we stick within Rolex).

"Post yours", said the thread title. So for me, it'd be a tossup between my Citizen and SKX009. Both are sturdy enough to not worry about, and neither one would look too out of place in most situations.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Kinda' on the expensive side but very GADA indeed. 😁









Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Metlin said:


> Once again, you are taking one particular watch (i.e., the Timex Expedition) and generalizing it to all Timex "digitals". The Timex pictured above is my Iron Man, and it has experienced several Gs, traveled to a few dozen countries, taken a beating on rock and ice, and gone sailing with me in the Atlantic, Pacific, and the Indian oceans.
> 
> I once tripped on a stair and fell over. Clearly, stairs were invented by fools because they cannot even do the one thing right (not get in my way). In contrast, I have never had any problems climbing up or rolling down ramps, so let's decry all stairs in favor of ramps. Plus, stairs look unseemly because they aren't as graceful looking as ramps.


What is your point?

You are doing the exact same thing but in reverse by dismissing all mechanical watches.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

trueblueswiss said:


> What is your point?
> 
> You are doing the exact same thing but in reverse by dismissing all mechanical watches.


Not all digital watches can take a beating, but most watches that can really take a beating are digital.

Not all mechanical watches are fragile, but most mechanical watches would do poorly in extreme conditions, unless specifically built for those conditions.

I hope you can see that the two are very distinct points.

In instances when digital and mechanical watches are comparable (say, water resistance), other factors play a role (e.g., ability to withstand shock or sharp impact, reliable timekeeping, night light). Usually, certain classes of watches made for these purposes tend to be utilitarian and more easily accessible, and in my (albeit limited) experience, digital. If there are equivalent dress watches, then I am not aware. Please feel free to educate me.

I own my fair share of mechanical and digital watches, and like them all equally. However, I also understand that some watches are better designed to perform some tasks better than others. That's not discriminatory - that's being realistic.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Metlin said:


> This is why we need lessons in logic and rhetoric.
> 
> Not all digital watches can take a beating, but most watches that can really take a beating are digital.
> 
> ...


Not sure how you jumped all the way to dress watches whenall I mentioned was mechanical watches which aren't all dress watches. I wouldnot consider a dress watch as being anywhere near a GADA watch and wouldn'twear one outside of the office, semi-formal event or the like.

I'm not trying to argue that a digital watch can't take abeating (I have quite a few), but there are many exceptions to this in the "fashion"watch category just like a dress watch I wouldn't consider them a GADA watch.

There are mechanical watches from Sinn, Damasko andArchimede with hardened cases plus have a look at Kobold who produce "adventure"watches that are keen to take a beating.

For a cheaper option how about a manual wind Vostok (asmention previously) which if it can survive the soviet military should be ok inmost situations.



Once a few years back out in the bush I had a digitalwatch ripped right off my arm by a drop bear I don't think he would have got amechanical watch so easily&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess you replied before I updated my post to say mechanical, not dress. In any event, it would seem that you have missed the rest of the conversation on this topic. I am not too eager to reiterate what I have mentioned in earlier pages. Please feel free to read and disagree, but I will move on.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Marinemaster SBDX017


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Metlin said:


> I guess you replied before I updated my post to say mechanical, not dress. In any event, it would seem that you have missed the rest of the conversation on this topic. I am not too eager to reiterate what I have mentioned in earlier pages. Please feel free to read and disagree, but I will move on.


All good bloke I have read all the pages in this thread, youalso added an extra sentence which changed the tone of your post just a littlebit.

It doesn't compute to me that a mechanical watch that canperform in "extreme conditions" has to be specifically built for theseconditions but a digital watch does not have to be. Of course your Timex hasbeen designed for its purpose, just like any mechanical watch that is designedfor more robust activities.

A digital watch has advantage of being able to providemultiple functions on your wrist but when performing the same task of survivingthe conditions and telling the time both are more than capable.

You asked for some mechanical watches that were capableof taking a beating and I gave you a couple, but as is customary around herepeople like to ignore opposite points of discussion and decide to "move on".

I'll be happy to do the same.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

When it comes to shock resistance, my experience with mechanical versus quartz is that while a mechanical changed in timing after I dropped the watch, a quartz did not change in timing after I dropped the watch.

Google showed this: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.horology/dRxSsQChY5s :

"*Quartz movements are generally more shock resistant. There is no delicate balance wheel to break. Quartz LCD watches can be most shock resistant of all since there are no moving parts - the Casio G-shock have the movement cushioned in a rubber mount and they test them by throwing them off the roof of a several story building, which would destroy any mechanical watch.* For ordinary use, a modern shock resistant mechanical is likely to withstand any forces that would not break your arm. Typically damage comes from having the watch dropped onto a hard surface while off the wrist, not from anything that would happen while you are wearing it. That being said, gardening, etc. can be rough on a watch cosmetically - scratches, dirt, etc. so it is not a bad idea to have a very inexpensive "beater" watch than you can wear on such occasions - this will keep your better watches looking better for a longer time. If you scratch a $10 drugstore watch you won't feel bad about it.

Generally quartz movements do not generally need service unless they are not keeping time and in that case it is generally cheaper to replace rather than service the movement, as few quartz movements cost over $40 and most cost much less. They should be regarded as modern "planned obsolescence" products like VCRS and toasters that are no longer economical to service - it is cheaper to build a whole new one down a robot automated assembly line than have a skilled technician diagnose and repair faults in an old one."

Personally, for "do everything", I feel more comfortable wearing a quartz watch while e.g. hammering nails or playing sports, because of the higher shock resistance. Also, if "do everything" includes "dropping a watch", I feel more at ease with the possibility of dropping my quartz watches, and I'm more careful while handling my mechanical watches.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Metlin said:


> I also understand that some watches are better designed to perform some tasks better than others. That's not discriminatory - that's being realistic.


But we aren't talking about watches that are designed to perform specific tasks. We're talking about watches that are best suited for all (or "most all") tasks. With that in mind, I find it hard to take anyone seriously who says a Timex Ironman is a better GADA than, say, an Explorer. The Explorer, or a Sinn, or Damasko, might not be *better* suited for a rugged environment, but it isn't complete folly to take them up a mountain...and there is no doubt that they are better suited for a dressed up environment than an Ironman (I'm not saying you can't wear an Ironman with a suit, just that it doesn't look as good as the mechanical options I mentioned).


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mak1277 said:


> But we aren't talking about watches that are designed to perform specific tasks. We're talking about watches that are best suited for all (or "most all") tasks. With that in mind, I find it hard to take anyone seriously who says a Timex Ironman is a better GADA than, say, an Explorer. The Explorer, or a Sinn, or Damasko, might not be *better* suited for a rugged environment, but it isn't complete folly to take them up a mountain...and there is no doubt that they are better suited for a dressed up environment than an Ironman (I'm not saying you can't wear an Ironman with a suit, just that it doesn't look as good as the mechanical options I mentioned).


And some people get "dressed up" once a year - if that - but take trips up mountains every weekend. So for them the Timex Ironman _is_ a better GADA watch, and it's hardly ridiculous to say that.

It seems that the bigger issue in this thread is that people want to assume that everyone leads lives just like theirs. And those lives involve wearing suits and getting dressed up and needing a watch that can do all that.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheWalrus said:


> And some people get "dressed up" once a year - if that - but take trips up mountains every weekend. So for them the Timex Ironman _is_ a better GADA watch, and it's hardly ridiculous to say that.
> 
> It seems that the bigger issue in this thread is that people want to assume that everyone leads lives just like theirs. And those lives involve wearing suits and getting dressed up and needing a watch that can do all that.


But if you're picking the best watch for a very specific set of circumstances, this is a really stupid thread to post in and it adds nothing to the general discussion...just go to the diver forum or the field/military watch forum and talk about what's best for the super-specific life you lead. You'll notice that *nobody* is trying to say that a dress watch is a good GADA, even if you wear a suit 250 days a year to work.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

mak1277 said:


> But if you're picking the best watch for a very specific set of circumstances, this is a really stupid thread to post in and it adds nothing to the general discussion...just go to the diver forum or the field/military watch forum and talk about what's best for the super-specific life you lead. You'll notice that *nobody* is trying to say that a dress watch is a good GADA, even if you wear a suit 250 days a year to work.


But that's my point - not everyone's circumstances are the same. And for a lot of people the requirements that made a Timex Ironman a 'GADA watch' are not very specific or unique at all. They are everyday life.

And, yes, for certain people a dress watch might very well be a GADA watch. If we take personal use and personal perspective out of the conversation - what's left? A long list of watches that are essentially identical.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> But if you're picking the best watch for a very specific set of circumstances, this is a really stupid thread to post in and it adds nothing to the general discussion...just go to the diver forum or the field/military watch forum and talk about what's best for the super-specific life you lead. You'll notice that *nobody* is trying to say that a dress watch is a good GADA, even if you wear a suit 250 days a year to work.


The title of the thread is go anywhere, do anything. The very definition varies by individual.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's what I propose. Sometime this summer, I'll buy a Rolex Explorer II. It's a good looking watch, and from what I have read on the specs, it can take a beating. 

I have a few trips planned this year -- Croatia, Bosnia, Nicaragua, and potentially, the Sahara. Plus, it's summer, so there will definitely be motorcycle riding, sailing, flying to the cape, and climbing. And later this year, there may even be ice climbing.

Once I get my watch, I will take it with me on my adventures. I'll still have my Pathfinder or my Iron Man for redundancy, but I'll treat the Rolex as the primary watch. There will be plenty of pictures, and I'll start a diary on these forums to see how my Explorer is doing.

To alleviate "dress" concerns, I'll even take pictures in board rooms and politicians' offices (I suspect the latter would be more dangerous than any mountain). I promise not to coddle the Explorer. If at the end of the year, the watch is still kicking and survives everything I throw at it, I will be delighted -- my son will have a watch with one hell of a history. If it doesn't, well, I'll send it in for servicing and go back to my trusted favorites.

I am willing to, proverbially, have skin in the game. Besides, this thread has me genuinely curious about the Explorer.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I think another point here that makes this conversation interesting, is how the digital vs mechanical argument hinges largely on capability. But for me personally, the capability of both fit well within my lifestyle, so the split is invariably around how (for me) the whole point of a mechanical watch is how it contributes to one's style. GADA isn't just about capability or survivability in harsh environments, it's also about what looks good doing it too. This is once you've already worked yourself past the notion that no one really 'needs' a watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Here's what I propose. Sometime this summer, I'll buy a Rolex Explorer II. It's a good looking watch, and from what I have read on the specs, it can take a beating.
> 
> I have a few trips planned this year -- Croatia, Bosnia, Nicaragua, and potentially, the Sahara. Plus, it's summer, so there will definitely be motorcycle riding, sailing, flying to the cape, and climbing. And later this year, there may even be ice climbing.
> 
> ...


This sounds great! I'll buy one if you endorse yours.

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Here's what I propose. Sometime this summer, I'll buy a Rolex Explorer II. It's a good looking watch, and from what I have read on the specs, it can take a beating.
> 
> I have a few trips planned this year -- Croatia, Bosnia, Nicaragua, and potentially, the Sahara. Plus, it's summer, so there will definitely be motorcycle riding, sailing, flying to the cape, and climbing. And later this year, there may even be ice climbing.
> 
> ...


If you're sincere then I will definitely subscribe to your diary.

I've always admired the Explorer, and this thread was enough of a reminder to cause me to pick one up last week.

While I may not wear it as you intend (I'm not quite as adventurous, and have other watches that need their wrist time) I can't think of any occasion I'd be uncomfortable wearing it (where I normally wear a watch). I can't say that for any of my other watches.

My wife has a simple steel Oyster Perpetual that she has worn everywhere for the past 5+ years, and I'm a little envious of her having one GADA watch. Maybe one day I'll do the same.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Watchyman said:


> This sounds great! I'll buy one if you endorse yours.


Sounds like a plan!



cedargrove said:


> If you're sincere then I will definitely subscribe to your diary.
> 
> I've always admired the Explorer, and this thread was enough of a reminder to cause me to pick one up last week.
> 
> ...


Oh I am quite sincere. I also realized that the Explorer's 24 hour hand could be set to UTC (much like a GMT watch, minus the rotating bezel), which is excellent. The only downsides that I can think of are lack of lighting, and my gut feel that the watch may not be able to handle shocks well. But I guess we will find out!

That said, I wouldn't wear it to formal social events. Business settings? Sure. Half the folks wear Apple Watches anyway. But I wouldn't dream of breaking the rules at a black tie event.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Metlin said:


> Here's what I propose. Sometime this summer, I'll buy a Rolex Explorer II. It's a good looking watch, and from what I have read on the specs, it can take a beating.
> 
> I have a few trips planned this year -- Croatia, Bosnia, Nicaragua, and potentially, the Sahara. Plus, it's summer, so there will definitely be motorcycle riding, sailing, flying to the cape, and climbing. And later this year, there may even be ice climbing.
> 
> ...


Having "skin in the game" might psychologically bias you to protect it, especially if you end up liking the watch.

Best you buy me the Explorer II and then pay for me to go on those trips. That way, I won't be psychologically inclined to take it easy on it. I'd even wear it to black tie events, the most dangerous activity for the easily bored.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow. This thread is still going. Rock on!

All you need to know when it comes to GADA is Sinn or Grand Seiko the rest are pretenders. ;-P


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Raza said:


> Having "skin in the game" might psychologically bias you to protect it, especially if you end up liking the watch.
> 
> Best you buy me the Explorer II and then pay for me to go on those trips. That way, I won't be psychologically inclined to take it easy on it. I'd even wear it to black tie events, the most dangerous activity for the easily bored.


As much as I like you Raza, I'm not sure I'd like your skin in my game. Would be awkward for both of us.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Metlin said:


> Here's what I propose. Sometime this summer, I'll buy a Rolex Explorer II. It's a good looking watch, and from what I have read on the specs, it can take a beating.
> 
> *I have a few trips planned this year -- Croatia, Bosnia, Nicaragua, and potentially, the Sahara. Plus, it's summer, so there will definitely be motorcycle riding, sailing, flying to the cape, and climbing. And later this year, there may even be ice climbing.
> *
> ...


phew! I need a breather...


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Munchie said:


> phew! I need a breather...


I know, given how exciting my life is, I should be wearing the Planet Ocean instead.

Sadly, there are no Bond women -- just the wife, kiddo, and lots of diapers.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I have placed an order for a Rolex Explorer, which the wife will be picking up next week.

Unfortunately, I am traveling all week and won't be able to show off until next weekend. 

Stay tuned for Adventures of Mr. M and his Rolex Explorer. Same bat time, same bat channel!


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Metlin said:


> I have placed an order for a Rolex Explorer, which the wife will be picking up next week.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am traveling all week and won't be able to show off until next weekend.
> 
> Stay tuned for Adventures of Mr. M and his Rolex Explorer. Same bat time, same bat channel!


Nice! Did you get the Polar Exp?

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Metlin said:


> Here's what I propose. Sometime this summer, I'll buy a Rolex Explorer II. It's a good looking watch, and from what I have read on the specs, it can take a beating.
> 
> I have a few trips planned this year -- Croatia, Bosnia, Nicaragua, and potentially, the Sahara. Plus, it's summer, so there will definitely be motorcycle riding, sailing, flying to the cape, and climbing. And later this year, there may even be ice climbing.
> 
> ...


Subscribed. Looking forward to reading about your trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Watchyman said:


> Nice! Did you get the Polar Exp?


Thank you. And yes, I did!



Will_f said:


> Subscribed. Looking forward to reading about your trip.


Thank you, Will. The thread is here: Adventures of M. and his Rolex Explorer II


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

My latest GADA pickup - pretty happy with it so far. MAT Watches AG7 with the California Dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Lots of great choices in this thread. I voted Explorer, though I don't have one. 

Of the watches I own, I'd say my Aqua Terra would come the closest, though I'd need it on bracelet instead of strap.


----------



## iffyjiffyskippy (May 11, 2016)

Yep, my vote on the Explorer as the designated "GADA" taking precedence over "other" that was almost considered: Nomos Ahoi


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

iffyjiffyskippy said:


> Yep, my vote on the Explorer as the designated "GADA" taking precedence over "other" that was almost considered: Nomos Ahoi


Six months ago, I wouldn't have voted 'Ahoi,' but the newest iteration at Basel re-works the case to make it slightly shorter, and perfect for the everyday.










_(Photo via Rob at Topper)_


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

For me, the GADA watch is one that looks/functions great in typical use case of working professionals: business wear, casual wear, special events. The watch is typically stainless steel, waterproof, with a movement durable enough for the day to day. I'm not considering 'Zombie apocalypse' durable watches, as those would fall under 'Beater' category. AP RO 15300 / Rolex Explorer 39 are my picks.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

My current GADA crisis:  or ? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

I love the Rolex polar explorer but against this particular battle, I'd rather use the omega imo.
Love the looks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

dinexus said:


> My current GADA crisis:  or ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Rolex is more of a "less is more" statement, the Omega's dial has too many extra items and colors that make it look tu busy. (IMMHO)

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dinexus said:


> My current GADA crisis: AT GMT Goodplanet  or  EXPII?


They're so alike and SO different at the same time.

How about this:

If someone were to gift you one, would you wish it were the other one instead?


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

closely related to watches already mentioned...

Omega AT 2503









Seiko SARG003


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> If someone were to gift you one, would you wish it were the other one instead?


I agree that the Omega is busier, but I love the detail and finishing on it. To be fair, I'd probably get it on strap, but if it were gift? I'd be ecstatic. I'd only accept the Rolex if it were a gift from my wife - otherwise, it'd get traded for the Omega.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I would say the modern Omega Plo Prof and the Breitling Superocean Heritage 2


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dinexus said:


> I agree that the Omega is busier, but I love the detail and finishing on it. To be fair, I'd probably get it on strap, but if it were gift? I'd be ecstatic. I'd only accept the Rolex if it were a gift from my wife - otherwise, it'd get traded for the Omega.


Sounds like that's your answer, then.

(a variant on the "coin toss" method, where you take the watch that made you want to flip the coin a second time)


----------



## PaulOLoughlin (Jun 14, 2016)

From a GADA perspective, how useful is the antimagnetic (or amagnetic) properties of the AT Master Co-axial v, say, EXP1? 

By useful, I mean everyday work and play: lying the watch on your iPad at night, walking through metal detectors at the airport, what else? I'm not talking about working at the Large Hadron Collider, and I'm happy to take my watch off if I ever need an MRI scan. 

Is the EXP1 likely to be severely affected by the kinds of magnetic fields we encounter if everyday life, or is 15,000G just a dick-swinging argument? 

And if the watch is magnetised, is it cheap and easy for an amateur WIS to de-magnetise it?
No disrespect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

PaulOLoughlin said:


> From a GADA perspective, how useful is the antimagnetic (or amagnetic) properties of the AT Master Co-axial v, say, EXP1?
> 
> By useful, I mean everyday work and play: lying the watch on your iPad at night, walking through metal detectors at the airport, what else? I'm not talking about working at the Large Hadron Collider, and I'm happy to take my watch off if I ever need an MRI scan. Is the EXP1 likely to be severely affected by the kinds of magnetic fields we encounter if everyday life, or is 15,000G just a dick-swinging argument?


We're surrounded by more magnetic fields than just metal detectors and MRI machines nowadays, but your frequency of exposure really depends more on your line of work and lifestyle. Mileage may vary on the EXP1, but a friend of mine at an Omega AD has long stood by the fact that magnetized watches is one of their most common service inquiries surrounding mechanical watches.



PaulOLoughlin said:


> And if the watch is magnetised, is it cheap and easy for an amateur WIS to de-magnetise it?


Yep, a demagnetizer is actually pretty affordable (and easy to use) - lots of options and price points to choose from on Amazon.


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

PaulOLoughlin said:


> From a GADA perspective, how useful is the antimagnetic (or amagnetic) properties of the AT Master Co-axial v, say, EXP1?
> 
> By useful, I mean everyday work and play: lying the watch on your iPad at night, walking through metal detectors at the airport, what else? I'm not talking about working at the Large Hadron Collider, and I'm happy to take my watch off if I ever need an MRI scan.
> 
> ...


Never had a watch of mine magnetised through general everyday activities but I'm sure you can buy a demagnetiser off eBay for cheap and fix it yourself easily


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

PaulOLoughlin said:


> From a GADA perspective, how useful is the antimagnetic (or amagnetic) properties of the AT Master Co-axial v, say, EXP1?
> 
> By useful, I mean everyday work and play: lying the watch on your iPad at night, walking through metal detectors at the airport, what else? I'm not talking about working at the Large Hadron Collider, and I'm happy to take my watch off if I ever need an MRI scan.
> 
> ...


The likelihood of a watch getting magnetized can depend on your day-to-day activities. For me, my watches get magnetized through regular everyday stuff all the time. Cell phones, computer monitors and headphones are usually the biggest culprits for me. You can move a compass near them and see the magnetism for yourself. Bought a demagnetizer and use it as needed. Totally worth it and easy to do. So yes antimagnetic properties in a watch is useful in my opinion.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

In my collection, this would be my favorite GADA watch...


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Several excellent choices. My pick has to be the Explorer. Combining history and elegance, it is the perfect GADA watch.


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> For me, the GADA watch is one that looks/functions great in typical use case of working professionals: business wear, casual wear, special events. The watch is typically stainless steel, waterproof, with a movement durable enough for the day to day. I'm not considering 'Zombie apocalypse' durable watches, as those would fall under 'Beater' category. AP RO 15300 / Rolex Explorer 39 are my picks.


I agree totally with your definition. I'm not a huge ap fan, but in this case, I would choose it over a lot of watches in this thread that I would never wear in water (anything with a leather strap) or too toolish to wear with a suit (like an exp ii). In my collection, my smp fits the bill the best, but I'm happy to have specific watches for specific purposes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

My GADA >>>








NO Wait ..my OTHER GADA







Nevermind ,, LOL


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> I have heard that one about the philippines. Where I used to work if people were traveling to the philippines they were warned not to wear a nice watch because some guys come past you on a motorbike and the pillion passenger chops your arm of with a machete. In fact it came straight from the CSO. Personally I think it was a risk management thing. Defence is a funny industry. We had air conditioning repairman who had top secret clearances so that they could work in the server room unsupervised. Even the cleaners had to have clearances and even then they weren't allowed to work after hours. Anyways......


Not sure where you guys go to in the Philippines but you should know people don't walk around the city carrying machetes.

Just stumbled on this thread and did actually go through all the pages. Even subscribed to Metlin's other one with his Explorer. My definition of GADA is not necessarily something I wear 100% of the time. For argument's sake I don't need to wear a watch when I sleep (although sometimes I do) and I never wear a watch when I shower. In a perfect world I'd be earning my keep traveling the world, cities and rugged terrain alike, but in reality my 9-5 (more like 9-9 but let's talk about that over beers) pays the bills, most weekends are spent doing chores in the apartment and coaching crossfit (no I'm not part of the cult), and my love for adventure outdoors is hindered by these responsibilities plus the girlfriend's aversion to any location without a hot shower.

Been using my Sinn U1 as my one GADA over the last year and a half or so. It's on an isofrane if I'm out by the beach or backpacking some mountain, on a black leather or the steel bracelet for business casual work days and pretty much everything else. I've attended a handful of weddings over the last year and I chose not to wear a watch instead. I'm a stickler for dress codes (yeah, yeah nobody notices and nobody cares - except I do). Except for a scratch on the crystal (probably just the AR), the watch head is pristine thanks to the submarine steel.

I love the watch except it is on the heavy side and not necessarily the most comfortable to wear everyday. This is the only reason I'm considering it to not be my one GADA watch. Good thing I have a trip to Tokyo next month where I'll most likely pick up a GS.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Voted Longines Conquest. A real VFM proposition that shouldn't be overlooked just for the sake of going with the popularity contest winners.

Divers and pilots don't belong on this thread at all. Tools don't work (no pun intended) in a boardroom no matter the name on the dial or the style of strap you put on them. High water resistance (sorry pilot) yet more refined without the bezel (sorry diver) is ideal for true GADA.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

My GADA for now...

But if money was no object, then AP RO. What's nice with the RO is it's not as recognizable as Rolex. Same with Aquaterra.

Another would be IWC 3227.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Polar AT on a Hirsch Tiger. Visually similar, but wears a bit better than the OEM strap, and can get wet as needed. GADA all day now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Omega SMPC 300, GADA watch matching my style of life, my activities. Looking best on the bracelet and even suit approved by 007 ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Did I post mine already? Maybe, I guess. If I had to give up the others, this is my choice to keep. Always on time, always running, waterproof enough for as wet as I ever get, handsome enough for business attire, good lume, easy to read.

It appears that Citizen has discontinued it, though. Their closest equivalent now is one of the Satellite Wave models. This World Perpetual A-T is much less costly, and syncs reliably enough (at last here in the Northern Hemisphere).


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Did I post mine already? Maybe, I guess. If I had to give up the others, this is my choice to keep. Always on time, always running, waterproof enough for as wet as I ever get, handsome enough for business attire, good lume, easy to read.
> 
> It appears that Citizen has discontinued it, though. Their closest equivalent now is one of the Satellite Wave models. This World Perpetual A-T is much less costly, and syncs reliably enough (at last here in the Northern Hemisphere).


Really like this one. Have almost bought this, or its newer equivalent (despite the annoying integrated bracelet) variant several times. Super cool piece.


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

since prehistoric times..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dinexus said:


> Really like this one. Have almost bought this, or its newer equivalent (despite the annoying integrated bracelet) variant several times. Super cool piece.


It is, isn't it? My wife picked it out as my first "nice" (>$100) watch. She's got much better aesthetic taste than I do. It also uses quartz's advantages to work as a perfectly solid timekeeping device.

Bonus points for this one managing half-hour time zones, like Australia and India, too. (although I think Newfoundland, and definitely North Korea, are left out)


----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

Man, this thread just reinforces how epic the Explorer 1 is. Next to get for sure.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

VolckerRuled said:


> Man, this thread just reinforces how epic the Explorer 1 is. Next to get for sure.


Can't say I'm surprised at the poll results. That's what the Exp1 gets for basically _defining_ its own category way-back-when.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Explorer. It's the only sports watch I can see functioning as a dress (note not dressy) watch, and has enough water resistance to handle any diving that you would do without a dive computer.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

dinexus said:


> Can't say I'm surprised at the poll results. That's what the Exp1 gets for basically _defining_ its own category way-back-when.


Rolex was excellent at creating and defining genres of watches.


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

The Rolex Explorer 1 definitely gets my vote. I can only think of a handful of watches that can actually pull off the "do anything" category. I believe the JLC Geophysic 1958 is a good GADA watch, but it is obvious where it drew its inspiration!


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Seems like the common answer, but I'd have to choose the Rolex Explorer as well. Perfect in its simplicity, and incredibly versatile.

The 214270 will be mine one day...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

JDM8 said:


> The Rolex Explorer 1 definitely gets my vote. I can only think of a handful of watches that can actually pull off the "do anything" category. I believe the JLC Geophysic 1958 is a good GADA watch, but it is obvious where it drew its inspiration!


Totally agree - if this one wasn't an LE and so difficult to find, it'd get my first pick in a heartbeat.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Pretty much most of my collection are GADA 

Submariner
Speedy
Luminor
Mk vxiii
Planet ocean

If I have to pick one? The Sub

If money is no object? The sub 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)

romseyman said:


> Omega SMPC 300, GADA watch matching my style of life, my activities. Looking best on the bracelet and even suit approved by 007 ;-)


Used to be the same for me (still have it), but I wanted a less recognizable brand at times. Now, it's probably this.









The tritium, lack of bezel, 40 mm case and less recognizable brand suit me just fine. 100 m WR and 5000Gs shock resistance mean it can take a bit of abuse.


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

W7MA53TO10 said:


> Used to be the same for me, but I wanted a less recognizable brand at times. Now, it's probably this.
> 
> View attachment 12529181
> 
> ...


Have the same and couldn't agree more!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Patek 5167-A, although I haven't owned one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrzrule (Dec 3, 2010)

Sinn U2


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet, but I could see the Monta Triumph working in most occasions. 150M wr, sapphire crystal, chronometer certified.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

JDM8 said:


> Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet, but I could see the Monta Triumph working in most occasions. 150M wr, sapphire crystal, chronometer certified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been recommending this to anyone looking for a GADA at below the 2k mark. Nothing really compares in my opinion. Halios seaforth is a bit sportier and larger and Sinn is too casual. Just great design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bought this one from a mate a while ago. Really quite universal. It can be casual, looks good on a suit and can even be a little funky when having a cocktail. Characterful and remarkably well made too.


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Has to be my Tudor Ranger.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

In my collection, either of these qualifies as a great GADA watch in my opinion...

View attachment 12540819


If I had to pick one, it would be...

View attachment 12540821


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Only a couple of months old but so far I haven't found an occasion where it didn't fit ... my Planet Ocean 600m


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Nomos Club. Similar to the Explorer 1--dial and lume similarity and the same 100m WR. Love mine.


----------



## dwt (Oct 7, 2016)

Lots of love for the Explorer 1 but I'm not sure if anyone's mentioned the 114000 Air-King? Tough & reliable 3130 movement, versatile looks and a discreet 34mm size make it wearable in so many situations. It's understated (especially being a Rolex without date) and doesn't get any comments - which I love! Plus, it has an equally compelling/interesting back story as the Explorer 1.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Any of these would qualify for me, I think.


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

dantan said:


> Any of these would qualify for me, I think.


You're really taunting us with that Railmaster now.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

It is a really special Watch and mine has got special significance to me, because I hunted one down and flew to Melbourne to pick it up last year.

My thread is here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/inco...t-allocated-last-piece-australia-4478370.html



DilliTime said:


> You're really taunting us with that Railmaster now.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Both GADAs for me.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

39mm, titanium, radio-sync, solar. Never needs to be set or maintained, it just always works. Tough movement for outdoor activities while still looking good in a formal situation. It's a more practical Explorer for real people who don't want $6K strapped to their wrist but still want a very good quality watch. And it's better in many ways. It even got great AR...!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just picked up the Ralf Tech Academie a few weeks ago, and have been pleasantly surprised at how often I find myself choosing to wear it. Really nice 41mm case with neatly proportional L2L, super-domed box crystal, cool lume profile, and 200m of water resistance. Plus, I'm a sucker for a good California dial, and this is certainly one.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

...also, could this be the GADA watch that finally dethrones the mighty Explorer?


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

These two get my vote. Pick your remedy.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

When you don't want to strap a $5 - $10K watch to your wrist or just can't justify paying that much money for an everyday watch.. The CW C65 is an affordable option that looks good on leather, nato and bracelet and feels at home in the boardroom, on the beach and everything in between.

I know, no contest for an Explorer or Aqua Terra but it won't attract too much attention to some other more blingy choices. It doesn't wear as big as the 43mm diameter suggests.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

My GADA just arrived today. I tried the Tudor Ranger (twice), and the Aqua Terra blue, but I think this is the one.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Currently trying to decide on a GADA for myself. Love the look of the Rolex Explorer but I prefer a date. The Tudor North Flag is tempting... Currently I am leaning towards a Damasko I think... Checks all the boxes that I am looking for. 
It's a tough decision!!!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Besbro said:


> Currently trying to decide on a GADA for myself. Love the look of the Rolex Explorer but I prefer a date. The Tudor North Flag is tempting... Currently I am leaning towards a Damasko I think... Checks all the boxes that I am looking for.
> It's a tough decision!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Although if I had one gripe with the Damasko' s, I wish they had applied indices...

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I voted Omega AT. Explorer and IWC are not dressy enough to "do anything", in my opinion. (and I owned an Explorer)

Nautilus is ugly.

That leaves Aqua Terra, which is the best-looking lot of that bunch.

In reality, I'd go with a SMP 300; the timing bezel adds a lot of usefulness for the "do anything" aspect, but it's still dressy-looking enough and sporty enough for anything else. I will have another, some day.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

My latest GADA obsession - the Hi-Beat GMT. If Omega doesn't bring in a slightly smaller Aqua Terra GMT with their new Master Chronometer movement at Basel, I might be giving Seiko another try this year.


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

GADA watches are my favorite genre of watch. Just picked up one of my favorite GADA watches (for the second time). Omega AT 2500 36mm (2504.50):









And I also picked up a Seiko Sarb 003, which have recently been discontinued... Get em' while you can!


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's my votes:

The Omega Railmaster 60th anniversary























Or the Grand Seiko SBGA127 in titanium


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

This










Or if you want a chrono
This










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

My contribution to the thread is the Tissot T-Touch Classic:

Dress characteristics:

Nice dial hands
clean dial with applied numbers and indices
No rotating bezel
reasonable thickness

Utility characteristics

Hands become compass hands (huge cool factor!)
timer
chronograph
tide indicators and direction
not expensive ($675 MSRP or $275 grey market)
sapphire crystal

Business characteristics

2nd time zone in digital display with easy swap with hands
bracelet (not necessarily "business" but had to put it somewhere)
alarm

Downside: battery life isn't as good as normal quartz watch. It's not a diver and I make sure not to use the touch screen feature when wet, but issues with early models was resolved.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> 39mm, titanium, radio-sync, solar. Never needs to be set or maintained, it just always works. Tough movement for outdoor activities while still looking good in a formal situation. It's a more practical Explorer for real people who don't want $6K strapped to their wrist but still want a very good quality watch. And it's better in many ways. It even got great AR...!


I bought an Oceanus recently, and it has blown me away. Amazing tech! Perfect grab and go. As others have said, I could do without the blue tint, but it's a minor quibble.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

nikbrown said:


> Got my GADA today Sinn 556i:
> 38.5mm
> Eta 2824-2
> Sapphire
> ...


+1









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

warsh said:


> +1


Don't own one, but I routinely recommend this watch to anyone asking for "a nice watch" around $1k. Simply doesn't get much better than that, quite frankly.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't have one, but I voted for the Explorer.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe a bit casual... but working for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This thread goes to show there isn't "one" best GADA watch. I suspect the vast majority of us do not actually go everywhere and do everything. Some don't even go anywhere and I'm pretty sure barely do anything. That makes a GADA watch a highly personal choice, catering to a relatively narrow range of an individual's needs. For some, it can even be a dress watch. For others, a G-shock. 

For all those imaginary situations where we would see ourselves as some sort of 007, I suppose a watch like the Explorer or the Omega AT come closest, with enough WR for swimming and even some diving and enough class for dressing (though a diver and dress watch respectively will always be superior in form and function in those extreme situations). And you could them when looking for lost civilisations in some mosquito-ridden jungle, too.


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

The ones I own:









The ones I want:


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Some don't even go anywhere and I'm pretty sure barely do anything.


thank you for my morning laugh!


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

This is my GADA. Can't say enough about it. I have a couple of straps that I swap out for different things. It makes a good account of itself from the beach to the boardroom. Can be had in the $2k range from an AD, and much c cheaper on the gray market.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually been really liking the new "Field Dress" options from Luminox. _Really_ wish these were automatic though...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

dinexus said:


> Actually been really liking the new "Field Dress" options from Luminox. _Really_ wish these were automatic though...


Whoa, that's nice


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This is my recommendation. I don't know if anyone has mentioned this before but the spring bars on this guy are significantly more robust than the other explorer models.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Got the Luminox 1801 Field Watch for my GADA watch.


----------



## Smol5146 (Sep 10, 2017)

These things, though.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Favorite new GADA from the show, hands-down.










...got to try it on strap, and it's _awesome_. Crazy light. Will be chasing this on bracelet though.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Favorite new GADA from the show, hands-down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me you took pics! How blue is the dial?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Please tell me you took pics! How blue is the dial?


Sure did. It's real blue.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Sure did. It's real blue.


Nice! They didn't have it on a bracelet?


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Also, where did you try it on?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Nice! They didn't have it on a bracelet?


I think they did, but I only tried it on the strap. In hindsight, I should have hunted around for the bracelet - it looks awesome.



IGotId said:


> Also, where did you try it on?


Baselworld, my guy. Just got back last night.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

dinexus said:


> I think they did, but I only tried it on the strap. In hindsight, I should have hunted around for the bracelet - it looks awesome.
> 
> Baselworld, my guy. Just got back last night.


Nice! I realize this is a highly subjective question but did it fit 'true to size'? Have you tried on a 41mm AP RO? Similar?

Also, did you see the skeleton dial?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The Defy Classic looks pretty cool, but it features the regular Elite 670 movement which is a 4 Hz movement, instead of the new 15 Hz movement in the Defy Lab. But, the open worked version on a bracelet still looks like it might be worth trying out.


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Voted Explorer before I saw other. I think Bond taught us that the SMP is the true GADA watch. It even shoots lasers!


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

dinexus said:


> Favorite new GADA from the show, hands-down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I have to say is "wow."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Nice! I realize this is a highly subjective question but did it fit 'true to size'? Have you tried on a 41mm AP RO? Similar?
> 
> Also, did you see the skeleton dial?


I'd say it actually wore a bit small for 41mm. Short L2L, thin bezel and the slight cushioning in the case all reduce the dial aperture. Wore perfectly on my 6.5" wrist, but I'd imagine it might be too small for some.

Don't have enough experience with all of AP's references for comparison's sake, and didn't see the skeleton.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Quahogger said:


> Voted Explorer before I saw other. I think Bond taught us that the SMP is the true GADA watch. It even shoots lasers!


Exhibit A:

This shark wearing a Seamaster on his head


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Quahogger said:


> Voted Explorer before I saw other. I think Bond taught us that the SMP is the true GADA watch. It even shoots lasers!


Also, Xzibit B:


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Favorite new GADA from the show, hands-down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, for the same money you could have this









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Favorite new GADA from the show, hands-down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It reminds me very much of the IWC ingénieur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Mirabello1 said:


> I don't know, for the same money you could have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the same money, you could have a lot of totally different things - what's your point?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Also, Xzibit B:


X to the Z... and what's the recipe? X-caliber weaponry.


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

I dont know if it has been mentionned already, but what about the Nomos club atlantik? It seems to fit the bill of a GADA watch pretty closely!








not my picture


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

deleted, double post


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radoncdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

I originally bought the AT as a GADA before I started buying other watches. I think a compelling case can be made for the Snowflake. If I was starting over, though the explorer would probably be my choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's mine. A true GADA shouldn't be a theft magnet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

My latest purchase that is also my GADA.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

My favorite GADA watch so far...


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

My GADA watch.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Perhaps the with the exception of the IWC (which has the least votes by a large margin) the listed watches are not exactly "go anywhere" if they attract danger in more shady areas...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

How about this Lorier? The designers said they were explicitly harking back to the days when people wore one watch, and designed accordingly.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I have found to my great pleasure this beast fits the GADA in my line of work and play...


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

ReasonDrab said:


> All I have to say is "wow."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An homage to the AP RO?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Go anywhere, do anything?
Anywhere meaning where you could also get mugged with your high profile, high resale watch?

Casio OCW-S100









Do anything but pronounce its full name...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Any of these









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

This has been doing it for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Tearing my latest GADA pickup off the wrist has been a challenge.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Djii


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Monta Triumph is up there and a great option for the price!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I like the concept of a GADA watch: I'd say I have three, the BLNR, Zenith, & AP


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

If we're serious about the GADA prompt (and otherwise this is just another favorite watch wankery thread), anything mechanical is right out. Sorry, but your auto is purely romanticism at this point.

Beyond that, I like perpetual calendars and solar for very low maintenance. Titanium so is much lighter than stainless, and Citizen's better titaniums are extremely scratch resistant. GADA means great WR, 100 is ok, 200+ is better, and sapphire, screw down crown, etc, aren't really optional. Impact resistant technologies are important too.

Given all that, my pick is the Citizen PMD56-2951 / -2952. Smarter proportions and typography than the beloved Ray Mears models, and much sleeker and professional than any chunky diver. Honestly, it fills the niche the Explorer was designed for, but with the benefits of a few decades' newer technologies.

It's easily available for under $500. I have yet to see another watch touch it for overall value when you take durability, looks, function, and price into account. I'd love to hear any well-reasoned responses or suggestions.

I love this model so much I bought both colors.


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

mak1277 said:


> Metlin said:
> 
> 
> > What's your point?
> ...


Sorry for the response to an old post lol, but this is about the most wrong thing I've read on these forums. I had a cheapie timex expedition for years and years as my only watch in the military and it never failed me through my time as an infantryman and SF selection. It saw horrors that most posting in this thread can't imagine lol, and it never missed a beat. I have alot of respect for these little watches, even as a fairly new WIS.

Pic included is me about 1.5 years ago on top of a mountain in Colorado with my perpetual companion at that time, the humble Expedition


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Ziptie said:


> If we're serious about the GADA prompt (and otherwise this is just another favorite watch wankery thread), anything mechanical is right out. Sorry, but your auto is purely romanticism at this point.
> 
> Beyond that, I like perpetual calendars and solar for very low maintenance. Titanium so is much lighter than stainless, and Citizen's better titanium's are extremely scratch resistant. GADA means great WR, 100 is ok, 200+ is better, and sapphire, screw down crown, etc, aren't really optional. Impact resistant technologies are important too.
> 
> ...


I think part of the fun of this is that one half of the "go anywhere" equation _could_ be somewhere formal or semi-formal. This ain't the apocalypse watch thread  In that vein, I think the Citizen is absolutely in the hall of fame for the tool/field watch category. Have found myself tempted by one on many an occasion... Maybe this is the year I finally cave.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

dinexus said:


> Tearing my latest GADA pickup off the wrist has been a challenge.
> 
> View attachment 13429155


Love the strap! What is it?


----------



## Cchao (May 26, 2018)

The explorer is great, but boring. The aqua terra is beautiful.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

mattm0691 said:


> Sorry for the response to an old post lol, but this is about the most wrong thing I've read on these forums. I had a cheapie timex expedition for years and years as my only watch in the military and it never failed me through my time as an infantryman and SF selection. It saw horrors that most posting in this thread can't imagine lol, and it never missed a beat. I have alot of respect for these little watches, even as a fairly new WIS.
> 
> Pic included is me about 1.5 years ago on top of a mountain in Colorado with my perpetual companion at that time, the humble Expedition


I also have a timex expedition (so I'm speaking from experience, not just being a jerk). The WR on the timex is less than a Rolex Explorer. Plus the plastic "crystal" scratches on literally everything. I've only had mine for a couple of years and it's harder and harder to read now because of all the scratches. I stand by my original post.


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree with the first two, but the polish on the AP just screams dress watch to me...you couldn't wear that while joining a pickup game, or fishing, or bowling...just doesn't seem to fit for me...


IGotId said:


> I like the concept of a GADA watch: I'd say I have three, the BLNR, Zenith, & AP
> 
> View attachment 13429947


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

mak1277 said:


> I also have a timex expedition (so I'm speaking from experience, not just being a jerk). The WR on the timex is less than a Rolex Explorer. Plus the plastic "crystal" scratches on literally everything. I've only had mine for a couple of years and it's harder and harder to read now because of all the scratches. I stand by my original post.


I'm not necessarily denying that it is a technically superior watch. I'm just saying that the cost makes it prohibitive for the kind of people who actually put watches into hard use, as tools, to do so. Therefore, in my mind, a watch like a timex has way more "cred", because I know first hand that they are used in harsh conditions all the time, whereas most rolexes adorn the wrists of keyboard warriors.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

My GADA would be a Rolex Explorer with a day/date and a micro-adjustable clasp. I think I could use that for just about everything.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

mattm0691 said:


> I'm not necessarily denying that it is a technically superior watch. I'm just saying that the cost makes it prohibitive for the kind of people who actually put watches into hard use, as tools, to do so. Therefore, in my mind, a watch like a timex has way more "cred", because I know first hand that they are used in harsh conditions all the time, whereas most rolexes adorn the wrists of keyboard warriors.


I don't disagree with this...even though I happen to wear my Rolex for all manner of outdoor pursuits. All of my comments in this thread are ignoring the cost aspects of the watches in question.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

benderVIE said:


> Love the strap! What is it?


It's the tweed strap that Omega specs on the black-dialed Railmaster (another pretty good GADA, I'd say).












Cchao said:


> The explorer is great, but boring. The aqua terra is beautiful.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

dinexus said:


> I think part of the fun of this is that one half of the "go anywhere" equation _could_ be somewhere formal or semi-formal. This ain't the apocalypse watch thread  In that vein, I think the Citizen is absolutely in the hall of fame for the tool/field watch category. Have found myself tempted by one on many an occasion... Maybe this is the year I finally cave.


Still though, based on these posts you'd think the posters spend more time in tuxes than outdoors. I'm attempting to inject some reality into the fantasy world. Guess that's my mistake.


----------



## seek3r (Dec 31, 2011)

dinexus said:


> It's the tweed strap that Omega specs on the black-dialed Railmaster (another pretty good GADA, I'd say).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boring you say? More like iconic, durable and versitile...I'd prefer to wear a fifty fathoms in any case...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Ziptie said:


> Still though, based on these posts you'd think the posters spend more time in tuxes than outdoors. I'm attempting to inject some reality into the fantasy world. Guess that's my mistake.


I think it's not about the _time,_ but instead, it's about the _importance_ of putting together a complete appearance.

I have a lot more leeway if I'm futzing around at the mall in a polo, cargo shorts, and canvas loafers. But when I'm trying to match my leathers n' metals, tying a tie, and coordinating my shirt to my suit jacket, I'm also going to choose a watch more carefully.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> I think it's not about the _time,_ but instead, it's about the _importance_ of putting together a complete appearance.
> 
> I have a lot more leeway if I'm futzing around at the mall in a polo, cargo shorts, and canvas loafers. But when I'm trying to match my leathers n' metals, tying a tie, and coordinating my shirt to my suit jacket, I'm also going to choose a watch more carefully.


That's totally fair, but then the thread would be "durable dress watches." The flipside is, what are the odds of your watch failing/being destroyed in a given environment, and how important is it that it can survive that environment? If your watch stops at a cocktail party, no big deal...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Although I voted for the Explorer I, it's not a watch I plan on buying any time soon. My *real* go-anywhere watch is this.


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

dinexus said:


> benderVIE said:
> 
> 
> > Love the strap! What is it?
> ...


Perfect - I was looking for a way to dress down my (GADA) Globemaster, and this looks way better than a NATO strap. What else do you use?


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

seek3r said:


> I agree with the first two, but the polish on the AP just screams dress watch to me...you couldn't wear that while joining a pickup game, or fishing, or bowling...just doesn't seem to fit for me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


To be fair I don't think I'd wear the other two to any of those activities (other than bowling) either!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

seek3r said:


> I agree with the first two, but the polish on the AP just screams dress watch to me...you couldn't wear that while joining a pickup game, or fishing, or bowling...just doesn't seem to fit for me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That Zenith looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Speedbird III

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

To me a GADA watch is by definition a "one watch", a watch you'd wear for any activity that you wouldn't take off any and all watches for. 
So for me, from clam digging to weddings and funerals, that's my UX. 








Noting that I'd swap straps and bracelets to suit the occasion. 
Just my vote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

For me it's my Doxa California. It's my most worn watch and fits most occasions.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

My vote goes to my SARG011.

100m WR, 40mm diameter, great lume, and a date (a must for me). This thing checks pretty much all my boxes and has mastered any situation I've thrown at it, due to the fact that it wears leather, NATOs, and a bracelet so well.

From daily wear to work to mountain biking, a wedding, kayaking, wrenching, etc... This could easily be my one and only.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

My GADA choice Sinn UX:


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

warsh said:


> That Zenith looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! It's highly recommended!


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Not for everybody. But I love the MT-G.


----------



## covfeferee (Aug 19, 2018)

this thread has been a pretty interesting read. i started from the beginning and so far i'm still less than halfway through it. but i've noticed 3 broad categories of how different people define "GADA":


*tough watches*: watches that are designed to be physically durable and reliable in the face of extreme and treacherous conditions, and in that sense are physically capable of going anywhere and taking any abuse in stride
*durable dress watches*: watches that are socially versatile, able to be dressed up as high as possible while still looking nice in casual settings. meeting that requirement, the next criteria is to be as physically durable as possible (but pretty much none will get even close, in that regard, to watches meeting the first definition)
*"one" watches*: while the first two definitions are each geared towards achieving one extreme (physical or social) and then going as far as possible towards the other, a "one" watch is one that covers the most area possible in between, even though it doesn't actually hit either extreme

if (very roughly) visualized as a sliding scale:

*tough watches*:
physical extreme |-------->)--------------------------------- social extreme

*durable dress watches*:
physical extreme ----------------------(<-------------------| social extreme

*"one" watches*:
physical extreme -----(<---------------------------->)------ social extreme

anyway, i think the third definition is the most interesting. 99% of people don't get into such harsh situations that a gshock or what have you is necessary, and also 99% of people rarely (if ever) attend such formal affairs that one's watch must adhere to strict dress guidelines. so for roughly 98% of people, i think a "one" watch will cover 100% of situations.

for myself, i work in software on the west coast & have even less need for formality than most people. i barely ever even need a button up shirt (pretty much job interviews only). i have my recently acquired Tudor North Flag that i'm pretty much wearing as a one watch already, and that was on purpose. it's my first watch of this quality & i knew it would be a while before i can spend the money on another watch as nice or nicer (my wife is holding me to 3 years... we'll see :-d), so i specifically wanted something that i would be able to wear as much as possible.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I humbly put forward my Black Bay Steel. With the right strap, this can go from rugged to refined in mere seconds.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

If I HAD to choose from my collection it's gonna be this one. I could pull off wearing it with a shirt and shorts to the beach or be in a sharp suit to a wedding. I've worn it to the supermarket and to laundry. I'd even wear it hiking if I had to wear a watch. Gonna take it off at the gym or out running though so not STRICTLY GADA but then again I don't wear watches when I take a shower either.

Something I could wear 30 days straight. I won't, but I could.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Once I sell off my remaining stuff in f29, I'll be down to just the 556 A.

Scratches that Explorer 1 itch for me. Perfect for my 6.75" at 38mm. The H-link bracelet is a nice change from the omnipresent Oyster. Date window is only there when you need it. Running at +3.4, day and night. And 200m water resistance-with a frickin' diver's extension to boot!

I know it's "the beginner Sinn," but it checks all the boxes for me.

(Side note-have owned a number of Damaskos, too. But came to realize that I actually want to see a bit of my life history playing out in some scratches and dents on the case/bracelet.)


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

mak1277 said:


> View attachment 13609165
> 
> 
> View attachment 13609167


Great juxtaposition!


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Revisiting this thread after previously lurking. I think my IWC or Rolex Explorer II could both be pressed into GADA duty but neither is as versatile as a regular Explorer or a GS Snowflake IMO









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

sammers said:


> Revisiting this thread after previously lurking. I think my IWC or Rolex Explorer II could both be pressed into GADA duty but neither is as versatile as a regular Explorer or a GS Snowflake IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that strap in the middle watch?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Here, snorkeling with an explorer. I have done the same with a Monta Triumph 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

househalfman said:


> What's that strap in the middle watch?


The Seiko is on a no-name suede strap that another watch came on. I'm afraid I don't know the brand.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

sammers said:


> Revisiting this thread after previously lurking. I think my IWC or Rolex Explorer II could both be pressed into GADA duty but neither is as versatile as a regular Explorer or a GS Snowflake IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection. That Camaro, WOW!
The IWC is not bad too:-!


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

obomomomo said:


> Nice collection. That Camaro, WOW!
> The IWC is not bad too:-!


Thanks. The Camaro is for sale in the Sales Corner... Lovely piece but not seeing enough use compared to the others.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

New GADA watch. Hardly an original option but it's clearly popular for a reason.


----------



## gwilder (Aug 16, 2017)

Rolex OP
Grand Seiko (any of the modern automatics)
Sinn 556i (anniversary even better)


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

You misspelled “solar.”


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

I voted for the Rolex Explorer but I think a slightly better candidate is the JLC Geophysic 1958 Limied Edition because it can be dressier.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm going to propose the Cartier Santos: originally a pilot watch, but would be considered quite dressy nowadays (more so than most other watches mentioned in this thread), yet 100m WR, and a stainless steel bracelet. Truly iconic design too, and can be had under $2000 in the used market.
The only downside, from what I can see, is that the Santos is a bit of a scratch magnet.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

M_Milaguet said:


> I'm going to propose the Cartier Santos: originally a pilot watch, but would be considered quite dressy nowadays (more so than most other watches mentioned in this thread), yet 100m WR, and a stainless steel bracelet. Truly iconic design too, and can be had under $2000 in the used market.
> The only downside, from what I can see, is that the Santos is a bit of a scratch magnet.


Under $2k? Are you talking about the current production model? If you can really get one for that point me to it and I'll buy this afternoon.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

mak1277 said:


> Under $2k? Are you talking about the current production model? If you can really get one for that point me to it and I'll buy this afternoon.


No, of course not... I'm talking a Santos Galbee from the early 2000.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

Three other watches that get a mention from me (I like small cases 38mm or under, and I feel a GADA watch should not be too dear, as it'll probably take a bit of abuse):
- Archimede outdoor protect (39mm, so a bit big for me, but 20ATM)
- Christopher Ward Trident Vintage (38mm, 15ATM, cheaper than the Archimede, and also a bit dressier)
- Tudor BB 36 (36mm, 15ATM, but a bit more expensive... my current GADA watch).


----------



## Manxpot (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, in terms of watches I'd like to own as a GADA, I think the Explorer wins hands down. Beautiful watch and plenty of brand cache. 

Meanwhile back on planet Manxpot, I'm giving a shout out to my Longines Hydroconquest. Not too expensive, 300m water resistant, slim enough so that it fits nicely under a cuff for dress wear and looks good, IMO, with jeans and t shirt. I've only been wearing it a week but it has not lost or gained one second. Not. One. Second.

First watch I've owned where people have noticed and complimented me on it. I'm still in the honeymoon period but I love my Hydroconquest


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GADADON (Go anywhere do anything day or night) BALL COSC Engineer II Red Label.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Manxpot said:


> Well, in terms of watches I'd like to own as a GADA, I think the Explorer wins hands down. Beautiful watch and plenty of brand cache.
> 
> Meanwhile back on planet Manxpot, I'm giving a shout out to my Longines Hydroconquest. Not too expensive, 300m water resistant, slim enough so that it fits nicely under a cuff for dress wear and looks good, IMO, with jeans and t shirt. I've only been wearing it a week but it has not lost or gained one second. Not. One. Second.
> 
> First watch I've owned where people have noticed and complimented me on it. I'm still in the honeymoon period but I love my Hydroconquest


Sounds great, do share a photo if you're able to


----------



## Manxpot (Aug 21, 2017)

sammers said:


> Sounds great, do share a photo if you're able to


Oops thought I had


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

200m WR - was diving with it
DLC case (even on the inside) - enhances metal longevity for hundreds of years
stopwatch and countdown timer to coordinate any post apocalyptic survival missions or cooking and wash machine missions
Solar charged - no battery changes necessary
quartz or radio syncs
can set alarms
thinner than most dress gmts out there and can fit under shirt cuffs
not blingy or oversized
good looking timeless design
with 3d technology bezels and straps will be printable for all eternity at home


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

uh doublepost


----------



## obijohnkenobe (Dec 29, 2018)

Immortus said:


>


I picked up one of these at DBX, and have to agree. All emotion aside, this is a really good GADA watch. You can swim and snorkel with it, ride bicycles on long trips or commute, ride motorcycles on multi-day trips, and rinse it off and wear it to meet with a public company's senior executive suite. It's a practical watch for world travel (more so than any mechanical movement with GMT complication, as it handles half-hour splits, e.g., Indian time, better than any mechanical watch), for recreation, or for work. It is a true jack-of-all-trades watch... good enough at everything to displace the specialists. Light, precise, well-crafted, aesthetically pleasing. Sure a fine Swiss mechanical watch has more cachet, a dedicated diver can go deeper than 100m... but the electronic complications are a marvel to watch as it rapidly automatically sets itself to the correct local time, switches timezones, goes from chronometer to chronograph, etc. Unlike most other electronic watches, it is actually engaging to play with.

I like my fine Swiss mechanical watches, and my Seiko 7548-700L diver has significant sentimental value, but truly if I had to grab one watch to travel the world this would be it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

obijohnkenobe said:


> I picked up one of these at DBX, and have to agree. All emotion aside, this is a really good GADA watch. You can swim and snorkel with it, ride bicycles on long trips or commute, ride motorcycles on multi-day trips, and rinse it off and wear it to meet with a public company's senior executive suite. It's a practical watch for world travel (more so than any mechanical movement with GMT complication, as it handles half-hour splits, e.g., Indian time, better than any mechanical watch), for recreation, or for work. It is a true jack-of-all-trades watch... good enough at everything to displace the specialists. Light, precise, well-crafted, aesthetically pleasing. Sure a fine Swiss mechanical watch has more cachet, a dedicated diver can go deeper than 100m... but the electronic complications are a marvel to watch as it rapidly automatically sets itself to the correct local time, switches timezones, goes from chronometer to chronograph, etc. Unlike most other electronic watches, it is actually engaging to play with.
> 
> I like my fine Swiss mechanical watches, and my Seiko 7548-700L diver has significant sentimental value, but truly if I had to grab one watch to travel the world this would be it.


I've got its radio-only older cousin, and I completely agree. Smart enough for business wear and can still get wet.


----------



## Matei Radulescu (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorry for the noob question but I could not find anywhere... what does GADA stand for?


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Matei Radulescu said:


> Sorry for the noob question but I could not find anywhere... what does GADA stand for?


Go Anywhere Do Anything


----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)

I thought my BB58 was going to be my GADA but it seems a little flashy for some situations. Might draw unwanted attention.
Now I am leaning towards my Sinn 556 IB as my GADA. Sorta dressy on a bracelet but at home on leather or Nato. 
Most people aren't familiar with Sinn either.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Here's an affordable option:
Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch, with the black dial (IMO), either the Cal 1001 (base ETA/Unitas 6497), Cal 1003 (in-house), or Cal 2001 Automatic (base Eterna 39).
It's a real GADA inasmuch as it works with a suit/tie, or out on the farm. 100M water resistance, built like tank, extremely well regulated.

















The newer 38mm models (Cal 1005/base ETA/Peseux 7001) are also terrific, and a bit more traditionally styled, with 3-4 colored dial options.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Another vote for Sinn 556 A. Also have leather straps and the OG bracelet if it needs to be dressed up a bit.


----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

I would vote the white dial 5711. The Railmaster would be another cool pick.


----------



## Sergio25 (Jul 16, 2018)

MZhammer said:


> I think the Rolex Explorer has got to be the best GADA watch for its history and continued ruggedness. The Sub no date is probably even better but doesn't dress up as well.
> 
> Here's my GADA watches.
> 
> ...


hehe nice knife! which LAGUIOLE knife is it ?


----------



## Sergio25 (Jul 16, 2018)

or better question what size is it ?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice enough to wear when dressed up, casual enough for jeans, and good for the pool/ocean...


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

All you would ever need...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the 114300 in white or black is perfect. I've had the 16570 (too sporty for dressy attire) and the 214270 (proportions just a bit off from the 36mm) but I have settled on the 39mm Oyster Perpetual as the most versatile of all of them. It's just perfect.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Nice enough to wear when dressed up, casual enough for jeans, and good for the pool/ocean...
> 
> View attachment 14067599


Great shot!! And this watch!


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

All occasions.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Pick your color way!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This one actually, I think, works well with a suit and is a legit diver as well.









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

My vote for best GADA _thus far produced_ would probably go to the METAS Aqua Terra.

The best all time, though . . . I mean, the Explorer is less watch for far too much money, these days, but it has just been around for so much longer.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

This is my current GADA. The 39mm Explorer is probably a little more versatile but I am currently enjoying this too much to swap.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Here's a new GADA candidate. The new Grand Seiko HAQ (+/-10 seconds/year!) GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergio25 (Jul 16, 2018)

BT1985 said:


> All you would ever need...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too big too sporty, the orange looks a bit cheap and childish. its a sport watch not a suite watch.


----------



## Sergio25 (Jul 16, 2018)

Puckbw11 said:


> I think the 114300 in white or black is perfect. I've had the 16570 (too sporty for dressy attire) and the 214270 (proportions just a bit off from the 36mm) but I have settled on the 39mm Oyster Perpetual as the most versatile of all of them. It's just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is really a perfect gada watch ... imagine this with the new movement ... this and the date just 36 are quite something ...


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sergio25 said:


> too big too sporty, the orange looks a bit cheap and childish. its a sport watch not a suite watch.


Please don't hold back...

First off this is the 16570, which has a red GMT hand and is 40mm, not the 216570 which has the larger orange GMT hand and is 42mm.

Second, a GADA watch is all about trade offs. Yes, an OP would look better in a suit, I have owned one and can attest to that, but looks less natural than the Explorer in outdoor situations. So really about preferences. Also, if you actually do wear an OP anywhere and for anything, as assumed by the acronym, the polished bezel will get to be in bad shape pretty fast which then detracts from its look with a suit. I am assuming you meant to say suit. So no right or wrong answer here just my opinion....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

BT1985 said:


> Please don't hold back...
> 
> First off this is the 16570, which has a red GMT hand and is 40mm, not the 216570 which has the larger orange GMT hand and is 42mm.
> 
> ...


Good reply. I've owned both. I think the OP dresses down better than my 16570 dressed up. I think the white OP and the 214270 are the two most versatile. If you lean dressy, go OP. If you lean casual, go Explorer. The 16570 is a really cool piece, but I wouldn't call it GADA. Still a top five piece for me though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

My new GADA watch for daily use, travel and any outdoor activities. Fits in with my casual wear lifestyle but can also be used in more formal settings. I was thinking about the Aqua Terra but this PO can go to more places and do more things.


----------



## jdanger99 (May 30, 2014)

my vote falls with you


----------



## NotAMomentToLose (Oct 7, 2016)

My 2 cents: 

For me, a GADA means:

1. a relatively thin case (<13mm)
2. dress watch diameter (40 mm or less)
3. a mix of brushed and polished surfaces (to hold up to the wear and tear in the field and water, but can still pass as a dress watch with semi-formal wear)
4. a screw-down crown to ensure at least 100 M WR
5. a high-contrast black or white dial (for legibility/contrast outdoors and to blend in with semi formal wear)
6. the ability to dress up or down with a canvas/nato/leather strap or metal bracelet 
7. neither all arabic nor all non-arabic indices on the dial (all numbers are too "tool-ish" (like Pilots or Field Watches IMHO) and no numbers make it slightly less legible at glance (and more formal).

The last criterion is somewhat flexible if you make the arabic indices applied (which gives them a more formal look), or maybe something a little less formal if the non-arabica indices are not too shiny.

So my votes:

1. Rolex Explorer Ref. 14270 / 114270 (36mm) or 214270 MK II (39mm)
2. Omega Aqua Terra Ref. 2503.52.00 (39mm) or 2504.52.00 (36mm) (The Skyfall AT range and current AT's look great, but they're just a tad too dressy looking--same with the Seiko SARs and Grand Seiko's)
3. Bremont Solo 37 (polish seems to be on the arabic indices and hands rather than the case)
4. Rolex OP 114200 or 114300 (34/36/39 mm) white dial with either black 3,6,9 indices or black surrounds on the hour markers.

I probably overanalyzed this to death. I generally wear dive watches and chronographs, but I'm looking for something to add to the collection that's small, light and tough--something to could travel abroad with as the only watch.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Rolex is lesser known wth?


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

A new addition and candidate for my GADA. Omega Railmaster.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Perfect 38mm size, 200m wr, wears great with a number of straps, and it can take a beating or dress up beautifully. The LE also lends it an air of uniqueness so it isn't just another GADA in a long line of GADAs.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

POLAR!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

alvinpatrick said:


> If I HAD to choose from my collection it's gonna be this one. I could pull off wearing it with a shirt and shorts to the beach or be in a sharp suit to a wedding. I've worn it to the supermarket and to laundry. I'd even wear it hiking if I had to wear a watch. Gonna take it off at the gym or out running though so not STRICTLY GADA but then again I don't wear watches when I take a shower either.
> 
> Something I could wear 30 days straight. I won't, but I could.
> 
> ...


So two weeks ago I was away on business where I had to be at the beach one day and in the city (3.5hr flight and 6hr drive away) wearing just short of a tux on another. Tomorrow I'm flying out to another beach on business only to fly back the next day for another formal event. Unfortunately I wasn't/am not comfortable with the OP to fit the bill.

Beach to boardroom would've been fine. Even beach to a wedding. But I'm not comfortable with it in a very formal event. Maybe switch it to leather?

FWIW I ended up bringing 3(!) watches in my previous trip. A mid tier diver (Sinn U1), affordable dress (Seiko Cocktail), and a cheap Casio A158. I was away for a week covering pretty much my spectrum of activities. Really wish I just had one watch on me though and my next trip is just an overnighter so I might be able to do just that.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Or









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

alvinpatrick said:


> So two weeks ago I was away on business where I had to be at the beach one day and in the city (3.5hr flight and 6hr drive away) wearing just short of a tux on another. Tomorrow I'm flying out to another beach on business only to fly back the next day for another formal event. Unfortunately I wasn't/am not comfortable with the OP to fit the bill.
> 
> Beach to boardroom would've been fine. Even beach to a wedding. But I'm not comfortable with it in a very formal event. Maybe switch it to leather?
> 
> ...


Maybe a different color of dial would've helped? What color palette is your dress-up attire, though?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Something like this


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

A true Go Anywhere Do Anything watch.
The Seiko Solar quartz SNE179

This watch gets used and abused.
And it still looks great and keeps good time.
...Just needs a lot of sun exposure to keep the charge.

mich


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

A "GADA" watch and the main choices are Rolex, IWC, Omega, or Patek Phillipe? Maybe if GADA means any dinner, dress-up event, or desk-diving...

I'd like to see how many owners of those watches will wear them when jet skiing, riding a dirt bike, swimming, or doing manual work involving a chainsaw, axe, shovel, hammer drill, or the like.

For a true GADA watch, look no further than one of these:


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Maybe a different color of dial would've helped? What color palette is your dress-up attire, though?


Completely agree on the dial color point. If it were the white (MAYBE even the black) OP then I wouldn't be as bothered. And the green dots on the blue dial don't help. But then I know I'm happier with the blue as a daily.

My "problem" is that I'm planning to use the watch in almost both ends of the anywhere spectrum. Beach on an island on one day, dressed up (think white tux) in the city the next.

Definitely more on the dressier "anywhere" scale as I won't have time to actually hit the water, let alone surf or dive. I have a candidate in my small collection that I'll share when I get some photos.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> A "GADA" watch and the main choices are Rolex, IWC, Omega, or Patek Phillipe? Maybe if GADA means any dinner, dress-up event, or desk-diving...
> 
> I'd like to see how many owners of those watches will wear them when jet skiing, riding a dirt bike, swimming, or doing manual work involving a chainsaw, axe, shovel, hammer drill, or the like.
> 
> ...


I have to admit before buying the Tuna I didn't think it could be a GADA Watch with the size, then I put it on , fits like a glove, surprisingly doesn't feel huge at all, love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ybw89 (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm looking for a GADA, could it be the Omega Planet Ocean?


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hands down this









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> A "GADA" watch and the main choices are Rolex, IWC, Omega, or Patek Phillipe? Maybe if GADA means any dinner, dress-up event, or desk-diving...
> 
> I'd like to see how many owners of those watches will wear them when jet skiing, riding a dirt bike, swimming, or doing manual work involving a chainsaw, axe, shovel, hammer drill, or the like.
> 
> ...


Well, can't comment on chainsaw, dirt bike, or shovel, but I've worn my Omega while wakeboarding, swimming and using my drill.

It's built to handle a little life experience...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I’m in agreement with Superbri22. I’m not sure how many people can have a $10,000 watch as a gada. A gada to me must mean no tears are shed when I scrape it along rocks when camping and working. But, maybe those owners don’t cry when it happens to their Rolex. Thus far in my time in this hobby, a Sinn 556i is my go to. Perfect for me for just about everything.


----------



## doctwotree (May 16, 2017)

Lots of great suggestions here. I take GADA as the OP described it to be something like an "all occasion" watch. I don't think anyone has suggested the Tudor Prince Date+Day, but mine arrived yesterday and I love it already. Looks great on a strap, screw-down crown with 100m WR, robust oyster case...


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

BB41 on bracelet


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

BB41 on bracelet

View attachment 14190161


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

This Tag Heuer Aquaracer truly feels like a GADA watch, and for that reason, from next year it'll become my only watch for a few years. I can dress it up in suits or dress it down completely with casual outfits (what I do most of the time). Since it's a quartz, I'm a bit less afraid to bang it around and with a 300M water resistance, I'm not afraid to take it into any sort of scenario. Also, the fact that it's not a super expensive watch means that I'm also not very afraid of it being stolen.


----------



## flametop (Jul 27, 2017)

I’m surprised the Datejust isnt mentioned. It ticks all the boxes imho. Many choices of size, dials, straps, etc. 100wr, robust, casual yet dressy.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

StanleyInquisition said:


> View attachment 14190175
> 
> View attachment 14190177
> 
> ...


That one looks good. How is the lume on those?


----------



## flametop (Jul 27, 2017)

Either of these. Simple 3 handers, date, elegant yet sporty, 100m WR.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

I've tried a lot of GADA watches. This may the one.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

I've tried a lot of GADA watches. This may the one. Sinn 856 UTC Tegimented.


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

And it's crazy comfortable


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

My current GADA watch:









Considering replacing it in the next year or so with this:








Or possibly








But with the bracelet.

The Citizen has looks perfect as a dress watch, but it also has 100m of water resistance, shock protection built into the movement, and duratect hardening on the case and bracelet to reduce scratching. Plus it is a solar HAQ so it should never go dead and always be basically right on (+/- 5 seconds per year) and it is a perpetual calendar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

I owned an Explorer. It was an absolutely fantastic watch for every situation, it definitely gets my vote.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> My current GADA watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Citizens are incredible!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Affordable GADA. Looks good in the office and while climbing mountains.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

For the pieces listed here...I'd have to say the Explorer. I go hot & cold on mine...sometimes its really attractive in its simplicity and other times it just bores me...but you can wear it with anything and do anything with it on...so its GTG as a GADA....here its on a perlon for summer


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I really enjoy seeing all the different all day every day watches. So many choices. I have several GADA or sports watches but I think my favorite is the Omega Aqua Terra.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I have two.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The poll shows a distinct lack of imagination.


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

It was my Monta OceanKing, but it has been temporarily shelved as the GADA for my SJE073. I still love it dearly, will not sell it, and I'm sure it will come back into the rotation once the honey moon phase wears off.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Hail to the king.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Could you advise me an affordable GADA up to $500, please? The creteria would be:
-36-38 mm case (up to 45 mm L2L )
-zaphire crystal
-automatic
-100 m water resistance
-steel band
-good craftmanship and quality
Thanks.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

I seem to be looking at this watch a lot recently. It would make a great gada for me


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

TypeR10 said:


> Could you advise me an affordable GADA up to $500, please? The creteria would be:
> -36-38 mm case (up to 45 mm L2L )
> -zaphire crystal
> -automatic
> ...


if you can extend the lug width id look at what Hamilton have to offer.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Francogarbanzo (Nov 3, 2018)

TypeR10 said:


> Could you advise me an affordable GADA up to $500, please? The creteria would be:
> -36-38 mm case (up to 45 mm L2L )
> -zaphire crystal
> -automatic
> ...


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Amazing Thread ... My current "GADA" (just got it a few days ago)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

This one works for me. Seiko SRPE55



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

To me a GADA needs a degree of toughness that only Casio G-Shocks, Sinns and Damaskos offer. I vote for this one, since it rides between dressy and casual, has a silicon hairspring and escapement, 100M water resistance, and a fully-hardened steel case. Things that 9/10ths of the other watches suggested here lack.










The only negative is size - 51 mm L to L, 42 mm diameter.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Inkahalo said:


> Amazing Thread ... My current "GADA" (just got it a few days ago)
> 
> View attachment 15346924


Such a good one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

I would put my Longines Conquest up there with the best of them. 39mm, some polished edges to dress it up and some brushed sides to keep it sporty. Less than 12mm thick so it fits easily under a shirt cuff, WR to 300m, and a 2892 modified movement which is an accurate workhorse that most any competent watchmaker can work on.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

JPa said:


> I would put my Longines Conquest up there with the best of them. 39mm, some polished edges to dress it up and some brushed sides to keep it sporty. Less than 12mm thick so it fits easily under a shirt cuff, WR to 300m, and a 2892 modified movement which is an accurate workhorse that most any competent watchmaker can work on.
> View attachment 15347271
> View attachment 15347273
> View attachment 15347283


Your bracelet doesn't seem as shiny as I've seen on others. Did you change anything with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Your bracelet doesn't seem as shiny as I've seen on others. Did you change anything with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Brushed the polished center links. I also put a hydroconquest clasp (diver) on in lieu of the butterfly. It was not easy to find that item but it makes it much better.


----------



## Gravyboat6969 (Nov 14, 2019)

Explorer and Aqua Terra certainly seem like the obvious choices, and it's reflected in the voting. Both awesome options. Have an AT, now just want my dang AD to follow through and get me an allocated Explorer! Or a sub date for that matter!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I suspect this is what many who voted 'Other' had in mind.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

I guess I'm surprised the SARB033 & 035 have not been mentioned (unless I missed it). Solid movement, good size, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, a little bit of lume, at home on bracelet or strap.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Not saying they're the best, but they are my two best. The triton has a dressiness to it for a diver and sits pretty flat. The grand Seiko speaks for itself. 100m WR, bracelet, quartz

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Not saying they're the best, but they are my two best. The triton has a dressiness to it for a diver and sits pretty flat. The grand Seiko speaks for itself. 100m WR, bracelet, quartz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, gorgeous! How are you enjoying the SBGP007?


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

This has been serving as my all purpose ticker. I haven't hit a situation I am uncomfortable with having it on my wrist. Not too expensive, easily and economically serviced, accurate, and pretty darned versatile IMO. I will admit to lusting after a GO Seventies Pano Date lately. That in the blue gradient dial would be a nice bit of kit for the wrist.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

kritameth said:


> Wow, gorgeous! How are you enjoying the SBGP007?


I'm enjoying it a lot! With that said, the second hand is not lined up with the indices And one of the things that I've read about grand Seiko quartz is how precise the secondhand lines up. I reached out to the place that I got it and they said that that was not having too high expectations. So now I'm frustrated because I'm in a situation where I made a trade for a watch that essentially is not working as it should be and it seems like the only option is to have it sent in for a warranty service literally a few days after having received it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

My best GADA watch ist the Seiko Alpinist


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

41Mets said:


> I'm enjoying it a lot! With that said, the second hand is not lined up with the indices And one of the things that I've read about grand Seiko quartz is how precise the secondhand lines up. I reached out to the place that I got it and they said that that was not having too high expectations. So now I'm frustrated because I'm in a situation where I made a trade for a watch that essentially is not working as it should be and it seems like the only option is to have it sent in for a warranty service literally a few days after having received it.


It really is one of the best in GS' quartz lineup IMO. Man, that really sucks, I would not be happy either. Could you share a picture of it straight on?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

kritameth said:


> It really is one of the best in GS' quartz lineup IMO. Man, that really sucks, I would not be happy either. Could you share a picture of it straight on?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Rammus said:


> My best GADA watch ist the Seiko Alpinist
> View attachment 15348512
> 
> 
> ...


My GADA is the black version, absolutely love it.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a tad off right I see. Yeah, if it was to be a keeper I would do w.e. it takes to get another one.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

kritameth said:


> Just a tad off right I see. Yeah, if it was to be a keeper I would do w.e. it takes to get another one.


They'll have it fixed under warranty. I'm just annoyed that something I just got would have to go out for a warranty adjustment immediately.

But yes, I will do it at some point whether it's right now or whether I wait for my other watch to come back from a warranty service first. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtholmes (Feb 5, 2020)

Just picked up a Sarb033. I think this one should def. be a contender! Looks just like an Aqua Terra (if I squint lol)


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

One of these two


----------



## Aspyred (Dec 4, 2019)

BLeistner said:


> This has been serving as my all purpose ticker. I haven't hit a situation I am uncomfortable with having it on my wrist. Not too expensive, easily and economically serviced, accurate, and pretty darned versatile IMO...
> View attachment 15348023


I've been eyeing the Tudor Date+Day too - it looks great on your wrist. Can you tell me more about your overall experiences with it? Does it look great with leather straps too? How well-built or sturdy has it been for you? Etc, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

@Aspyred ..............

A day-in, day-out trooper. Was running at -0.7 spd brand new out of the box and has since settled in to a consistent and predictable +2 spd. By far the most versatile in my collection. Looks great on pretty much anything you throw it on. When it comes time for me to service, there are no worries as it is the ETA 2834-2 beating away in there......any watchmaker worth a hill of beans can service it with one arm tied behind their back. This has been through airports, on beaches, at the office, on the golf course, swimming, boating.......pretty much everything except backpacking, yard work, or high impact activity (I keep the G-shock and a trusty-dusty quartz field watch in reserve for that) and it has not let me down. Tudor goodness housed in a Rolex oyster case. ROCK SOLID!


----------



## Aspyred (Dec 4, 2019)

BLeistner said:


> @Aspyred ..............
> 
> A day-in, day-out trooper. Was running at -0.7 spd brand new out of the box and has since settled in to a consistent and predictable +2 spd. By far the most versatile in my collection. Looks great on pretty much anything you throw it on. When it comes time for me to service, there are no worries as it is the ETA 2834-2 beating away in there......any watchmaker worth a hill of beans can service it with one arm tied behind their back. This has been through airports, on beaches, at the office, on the golf course, swimming, boating.......pretty much everything except backpacking, yard work, or high impact activity (I keep the G-shock and a trusty-dusty quartz field watch in reserve for that) and it has not let me down. Tudor goodness housed in a Rolex oyster case. ROCK SOLID!
> View attachment 15356545
> ...


Wow, thanks for the great, detailed reply! I am so glad it has worked out so well for you, day-in and day-out. You have a great collection.

I think this might be one of my "end game" pieces. Never say never, but I'm hard pressed to find something that looks and does everything this watch does at such a competitive price point with a great name. I mean, it's essentially a Day-Date in steel. I'd love a fluted or engine turned bezel but it's not worth the premium I don't think. Smooth, easily polishable bezel will do just fine.

I appreciate the vote of confidence.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

Always accurate to the second, never needs winding or battery replaced, perfect size, tough movement, grab-and-go, very comfortable to wear, nice bracelet, affordable, auto time zone adjustment, 100m water resistance, looks good everywhere, very nice finishing, looks good on bracelet, leather and nato strap, perfect weight, respected but not a (pretentious) luxury brand, sapphire crystal, made in Japan.

And all this for only about $450..!


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Adventureman said:


> Always accurate to the second, never needs winding or battery replaced, perfect size, tough movement, grab-and-go, very comfortable to wear, nice bracelet, affordable, auto time zone adjustment, 100m water resistance, looks good everywhere, very nice finishing, looks good on bracelet, leather and nato strap, perfect weight, respected but not a (pretentious) luxury brand, sapphire crystal, made in Japan.
> 
> And all this for only about $450..!


I just picked up my perfect GADA watch and it is a similar idea to yours:








The Citizen AQ4030-54E

100m of water resistance with a screw down crown
Fantastic lume
Movement accurate to +/- 5 seconds per year
Independently adjustable hour hand for traveling
Perpetual date
Solar powered so no worries about changing batteries 
Super light titanium head and bracelet
Duratect alpha treatment giving it a hardness of ~2400 hv (similar to that of sapphire)
Great shock and magnetism protection

And still dressy enough where it would not look out of place in a board room

This is as Go Anywhere Do Anything as it gets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

I would go with the Monta Triumph. Nice and slim, with a beautiful flat brushed bezel, and perfect dimensions for me. Can be dressed up or down, and not so expensive that I would be worried all the time if I wore it doing something active.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

This is it for me. Not too blingy, no PCLs, kind of like a DJ41 on steroids, a true 41mm. Screw down crown and 150m. I've now taken it swimming and charter fishing in the Gulf of Mexico. Always worn regularly in my rotation on bracelet or rubber strap.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm considering this a GADA these days. New Grand Seiko LE 9F quartz.

100M WR, -5/+5 sec per year

On the bracelet and my added strap


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Very interesting thread and now I am compelled to share my views. IMHO, definition of GADA depends on each individual's lifestyle... basically where he/ she goes and what he/ she likes doing. My lineup below and interestingly all of which can be a GADA watch.

Omega AT - being a desk jockey (work as IT architect).. this is office wear for most of workweek. I am apprehensive of damaging it b'cos of the $ value and hence don't wear to beach or yardwork. 
SKX007 - beater watch which I use while on beach vacations or weekend yardwork or keep bedside for night time checks (lume & legibility are so amazing that I can read time during nights even without eye-glasses). 
Orient Mako USA II - dress diver and versatile enough for occasional office wear, evenings or running errands. This gets more wrist time in winter since SKX bezel is little abrasive on long sleeve sweaters & jackets. In my collection and for my lifestyle, this is the true GADA.. but will be the first to go, if I decide to downsize  
GShock - workout watch... but can be a true GADA for me (except..even with backlight, not legible without eye-glasses at night)


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

vkalia said:


> I think a GADA watch should be something which is appropriate for most uses - which is different from "well, I choose to wear it, so it is appropriate". I think we can agree that we are free to wear a G Shock with a suit and no one will comment - and we can also agree that this is not a combination that really works well.
> 
> The GADA watch would have the following characteristics, IMO:
> 
> ...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

GADA blue


















GADA black 

















GADA white


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

MZhammer said:


> I think the Rolex Explorer has got to be the best GADA watch for its history and continued ruggedness.


what history? It was an Oyster perpetual that went to Everest. The explorer is a commemorative watch. A great watch, an an excellent and obvious choice, but no real history behind it.

there is no best here as the Blancpain Aqua Lung, Omega AT or Railmaster, IWC Ingenieur, Rolex explorer or OP, Sinn, and many others are all very capable and would all survive any rugged expedition test.

my personal favorite and one I own and love is the Longines Conquest. It's not as expensive as many others but at 12mm thick and 300m WR, lume that makes it through the night and a subtle yet modern dial, the watch is suitable for most any occasion and it's built on the 2892 movement which has thoroughly proven itself for decades.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

This or any black dial/bezel dive watch.


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Breitling SuperOcean 42 is my GADA. It's built like a tank, yet classy enough to wear with a suit. (Sadly not my car 😭)


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Nmishkin said:


> Breitling SuperOcean 42 is my GADA. It's built like a tank, yet classy enough to wear with a suit.
> 
> View attachment 15787117


GADA watch next to a GADA car!


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

OP36 in blue. Like the Explorer I, but with a pop of color. And the correct size (historically speaking).


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


>


Very attractive piece. Definitely on my radar for future purchase.


----------



## Treetopflyer (Mar 7, 2010)

New OP line is my GADA


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Has to be the Moowatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

This week it's the U1. Depending on my mood I have my choice of 2 different color rubber straps and the metal bracelet.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Nikrnic said:


> This is it for me. Not too blingy, no PCLs, kind of like a DJ41 on steroids, a true 41mm. Screw down crown and 150m. I've now taken it swimming and charter fishing in the Gulf of Mexico. Always worn regularly in my rotation on bracelet or rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine as well!


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 15811553
> 
> Has to be the Moowatch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the GOAT


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Voted with my credit card:

Sinn EZM 10


----------



## richamor2 (Mar 21, 2021)

Really does depend on where you go and what you do. Crawling under a car to swap out a tranny wearing a $10,000 Rolex? Probably not. Wearing a tux with a G Shock? Not likely but I'm sure there are instances of both. But generally I would say any nice watch that can be considered disposable would be a GADA candidate. Right now mine is an Apple watch 4. When my Citizen comes back that one will be the GADA and the Apple will be done away with.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 15811553
> 
> Has to be the Moowatch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't do anything with a moon watch when it only has 50m water resistance.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Why would WIS nerds even consider such a thing as a GADA exists? Surely the whole point of what we're doing here is finding an excuse to build a collection of wholly unnecessary wrist art to finesse every conceivable situation in life. Thus, I can't wear my BB36 on a dress occasion due to the steel bracelet, my Glycine Airman 8 GMT is useless unless I am flying abroad, the Hamilton field watch will stay in the watch box until I'm out in the field, the Junghans max bill Chronoscope is fetched when I'm boiling an egg etc. The idea of a GADA is an inappropriate topic for this forum, and you should all be ashamed of yourselves...


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Galaga said:


> You can't do anything with a moon watch when it only has 50m water resistance.


NASA would disagree..Actually you're right every watch in the world with 50m of water resistance or less should be wiped off the planet.. Sorry Patek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Calumets said:


> Thus, I can't wear my BB36 on a dress occasion due to the steel bracelet


you could put it on a leather strap and wear it.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

My ideal GADA piece is a simple one with day-date feature.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

Would like to nominate these two for consideration:
1. Tissot PRX Quartz with EOL indicator. 40mm, 50mm L2L with the protruding endlinks. 10.4mm thick. 100m water resistance.
2. Maurice Lecroix Aikon automatic. 39mm, 45mm L2L, 11mm thick. 200m water resistance.


----------



## titov (Sep 7, 2009)

Mirabello1 said:


> NASA would disagree..Actually you're right every watch in the world with 50m of water resistance or less should be wiped off the planet.. Sorry Patek
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, aren't Fortis the only official space watches? They have 200m rating, e.g.: 





Official Cosmonauts Day-Date


For more than 25 years, FORTIS has been providing the most reliable space watches to the pioneers of our time. Made to be used, the models of the Cosmonauts family



www.fortis-swiss.com





I think this is a nice GADA.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

titov said:


> Well, aren't Fortis the only official space watches? They have 200m rating, e.g.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Russia yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

ACoulson said:


> I am not really on the same page as the rest of you here  I think that every Rolex is a GADA watch, sometimes I think every non-diver Grand Seiko is, and I think the Nomos Ahoi is when you have a change of strap handy... I always think you can get away with a smart watch in every situation, but don't think any tool watch other than a Rolex can be 'dressed up'.


I pretty much agree with this. Here are some additional thoughts. First let's define GADA. Work, swimming, diving, sports, formal occasions, travel, ET measurements, speed measurements. The only watches that make sense to me for this are chronos as they can be run as an alternate time zone watch and can be used for almost any other purpose. I think that the Daytona is the best of the breed for this purpose. Most water resistance in general, smaller size than many allowing easy wearing with a suit. I don't get how a simple three hander can even be considered as a GAGA watch. Maybe I too am on a different page than the rest of the flock.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

In keeping with the inexpensive and good looking idea, these are presently my two GADA watches.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just got this vintage Seiko serviced and put it on a Forstner bracelet. It is a solid Datejust alternative, perfectly sized with a beautiful blue dial. Pity they don't make these anymore.


----------



## Daveycrocket (Aug 29, 2012)

It might be a stretch but I think you could pull off a Sinn 556i in most every situation. While sporty on a strap, it looks quite dressy/flashy to me on a fine link bracelet.

Example pics of my watch on different straps before I sold it this year (the one with the H-Link is an internet find, although I did have an H-Link in my pouch)


----------



## wijib (Jan 2, 2022)

My 29 year old GADA watch. Bought it in St Martens whilst on a cruise to the Caribbean. Have worn it everyday and in every condition. Yep, it shows with all the battle scars but IMHO it's got character. It's a quartz movement and hasn't missed a tick in all these years. I haven't ever had it serviced - just change the battery when needed. Doesn't owe me a thing.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I find myself quite drawn to the GADA style of watch, and these were my 3 pickups of 2021










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I often see posts about a watch being GADA in part because it works with different bands. I guess for me the simplicity of GADA, which is closely related to the one watch idea, would include not having to change bands. The people I’ve known who are one-watch people and not on forums such as this world never consider changing the band on a watch to suit an occasion.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

GregB said:


> The people I’ve known who are one-watch people and not on forums such as this world never consider changing the band on a watch to suit an occasion.


One sees them regularly huddled in corners shunned by those who know better... Oh! No! They're actually dancing, it's we WIS nerds huddled in corners comparing the handstitched edges of the lizard skins we just strapped our Sinns to...


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

And please - I mean no disrespect or even side eye to those who change bands. I’m one of ‘em. Have quick release bands just for the purpose, but lately I realized I’ve just been putting on a watch and not worrying about it.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

GregB said:


> ...but lately I realized I’ve just been putting on a watch and not worrying about it.


That's the rot setting in. Pull yourself together man! 😉


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

I just picked up this black dial Alpinist on bracelet and it checks all the boxes for me.


----------



## Rito_GNUEL (May 31, 2021)

I don't consider a luxury watch as a GADA watch, at least I wouldn't wear it while doing outdoor activities that may scratch it.

BB36 is the perfect GADA watch for me considering the value and versatility.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Sep 17, 2007)

I only discovered this thread yesterday and it's been very interesting to read the (mostly civilised) discussion about different peoples' interpretations of the GADA concept. Clearly, what kind of watch could qualify depends on your lifestyle (and the mores of your location and professional/social circle) but, whilst it will inevitably be a less-than-ideal compromise in some situations, there's a real appeal to the idea of one watch that can go from beach to business meeting to gala reception to trek through the forest/mountains and beyond.

For me personally, I can't get on board with the idea of a mechanical GADA watch. Of course it's possible but for a GADA I'd want the grab-and-go accuracy and inherent robustness of a quartz movement (ideally solar powered but at least with an EOL indicator). I also think the size element is very important to a watch being sufficiently visually discreet, and so acceptable in different social situations, perhaps more so that the presence of features like timing bezels. For a skinny-wristed person like me, that means ideally well under 40mm in diameter.

The watches that sprang to my mind for the GADA role (several of which have already been mentioned) are these:

Longines Hydroconquest quartz 39mm
Seiko SNE57x solar quartz 38.5mm diver
Casio Oceanus S100
G-Shock GW-5000
Grand Seiko 9F 37mm
Citizen Promaster Tough 'Ray Mears'
Citizen Chronomaster Solar 40mm

None of these are perfect, of course, and they represent different compromises along the sporty-to-smart spectrum. The Oceanus, Promaster and Chronomaster are actually a little too large for me personally (though the Promaster wears acceptably small) and the Grand Seiko's lack of lume would be a deal-breaker in practice. For many, me included if I'm honest, a digital watch would feel uncomfortable in more formal situations (though most people wouldn't care and you could always go without a watch).

So, if I had to choose one, I think it would be this:


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I had that very watch and returned it. It wore smaller than I would have liked.

For GADA, I lean more towards field than divers. The whole wear-a-sporty-diver-with-a-suit thing doesn’t work for me, but as you said it depends greatly on circumstances and personal preferences.

If it needs to be solar and small one could consider the humble SNE039. This little beauty looks a lot like the beloved and now gone SARB033 and is only 37mm. If you want something a tad sportier the SNE093 might work, although it is slightly larger (39.5mm if I recall) but offers 100m water resistance. I got my SNE039 for a bit over $100 after stacking discounts at Kohls and it’s $139 from amazon.

I tend not to wear it these days though finding it too dressy and blah. I had the same issue with the SARB035 I had, so there’s that.

Seiko Men's SNE039 Stainless Steel Solar Watch Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNE039 Stainless Steel Solar Watch : Seiko: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry

Edit: There is also the chronograph stablemate of the diver you showed - Solar, 38mm, comes in 4 colorways including a “Daytona” look and an all-black Speedmaster look. While small, I feel it looks better proportioned overall than the diver and would dress up a bit better.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Sep 17, 2007)

GregB said:


> I had that very watch and returned it. It wore smaller than I would have liked.
> 
> For GADA, I lean more towards field than divers. The whole wear-a-sporty-diver-with-a-suit thing doesn’t work for me, but as you said it depends greatly on circumstances and personal preferences.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you found the SNE573 to wear small (if anything, I find the long lugs make it wear a bit big for a 38mm watch) but, as we both note, this is all very personal and I have skinny wrists. 

I take your point about field watches being a good basis for a GADA (though sapphire is also a GADA-must-have for me so a lot of older Seiko models like you posted are sadly ruled out) as they can be dressed up and down with relative ease.

Also, the new solar chrono is an excellent suggestion that I had forgotten about. I'm not normally a chrono person at all but even I think the panda version of that watch is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Rather than being small overall, I found the face was too small. On the 38mm classic skin divers, the bezel is very narrow to keep the face from getting too small. I feel Seiko missed the mark here going with a thicker bezel and I’m not a fan of the lugs. All personal preference and in the world of affordable 38mm divers, it is a very nice one. I’d prefer a Diver 65, but now we’re well over $1,500 and it’s not Solar/Quartz, which was one of your criteria. There is a thread dedicated to the solar diver and many very happy owners.

I’ve been one of those who manages to hardly ever scratch things in spite of living a reasonably active lifestyle. For me, sapphire makes little difference.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Tjcdas - I wore my Khaki Field on metal bracelet yesterday. Also GADA in my book and looks stellar on brown or black leather as well.


----------



## SammyD84 (11 mo ago)




----------



## clarence22 (10 mo ago)

I voted for the AT assuming the conventional (social settings) GADA definition.

But for the expanded definition (including rougher activities)?

I'd vote for the Seiko Astron or Garmin MARQ.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

GregB said:


> Tjcdas - I wore my Khaki Field on metal bracelet yesterday. Also GADA in my book and looks stellar on brown or black leather as well.


----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)

The AT gets my vote


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Raymond Weil with rugged durability but first class finishing in this great Freelancer design


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## crazyfields (2 mo ago)

I think the Rolex Explorer 1 gets a lots of attention (and rightly so) for a GADA but without day or date it's lacking key daily information that would frustrate me, I'd be getting my phone out of my pocket too often.

It also cannot be ignored that the allure of expensive watches is becoming a target of unscrupulous characters, there are situations where a very expensive watch simply does not make sense. You could also loose the damn thing!

It's also (I think) vital to know what you have on your wrist is from a company with a heritage and history that drew you to wanting to buy the piece in the first place.

With the above taken into account and what I currently know / appreciate about horology it is:

Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm (auto)








(Image: Hamilton)


Sinn 104 (indices + white dial)








(Image: Watch Gecko)

Longines Spirit 40mm








(Image: Berry's)

I currently own the Hamilton and am very tempted by the elements offered by the Sinn 104. It would fit into my life rather perfectly, with the convenience of the bezel timer. The white dial in some way softens the tool-ish nature of this piece.


----------



## crazyfields (2 mo ago)

Further arguments in favour of Sinn 104: 

Sapphire front and back both with AR.
Screw down crown.
Resistant to; water (200m), shock, magnetism and low-pressure.
Sellita is easily serviceable.
Sinn has decorated and regulated the Sellita with owner claims of 42hr+ power reserve and operating within COSC accuracy (though not COSC certified)
20mm lugs 
Sinn H-Link or Fine-link bracelets
Day / Date
Countdown bezel
Micro crown guards
Lastly a beautiful partnership of German precision engineering and Swiss watch making.
've just requested my local Jura Watches store to order me one in, I'll see how I feel about it in the flesh and if it's too sporty for my taste.

I should stop hanging out on these forums...


----------



## crazyfields (2 mo ago)

dinexus said:


> My current GADA crisis:  or ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you decide?


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

GS









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

crazyfields said:


> Further arguments in favour of Sinn 104:
> 
> Sapphire front and back both with AR.
> Screw down crown.
> ...


I wouldn't call the Sinn bracelets a positive. They're just OK.
I've always felt the friction clasp on my h-link bracelet to be a cost-cut.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

To me a GADA watch needs to have a date on it. I chose the AT. Also because it is priced decently for a luxury watch.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Rito_GNUEL said:


> I don't consider a luxury watch as a GADA watch, at least I wouldn't wear it while doing outdoor activities that may scratch it.
> 
> BB36 is the perfect GADA watch for me considering the value and versatility.
> View attachment 16774857


This is considered a luxury watch.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

0b5cur1ty said:


> I only discovered this thread yesterday and it's been very interesting to read the (mostly civilised) discussion about different peoples' interpretations of the GADA concept. Clearly, what kind of watch could qualify depends on your lifestyle (and the mores of your location and professional/social circle) but, whilst it will inevitably be a less-than-ideal compromise in some situations, there's a real appeal to the idea of one watch that can go from beach to business meeting to gala reception to trek through the forest/mountains and beyond.


I agree with you that a solar watch automatically makes the best GADA watch in that you can grab and go and unlike typical quartz, wont run out of juice. But also I feel one major aspect is you must enjoy your watch and that is part of it being a GADA watch. Otherwise the G-Shock would be the ultimate watch. So with that being said, it has to be a watch you enjoy wearing which is why most of us in this hobby prefer automatic/mechanical watches as a GADA watch.


----------

